# Erkenne den Song



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (28. Juli 2008)

Juhu, endlich noch ein Rate dies und das Thread. ^^

Diesmal mit Liedern/Songs.

So gehts:
Anhand von mindestens(!) 4 aufeinanderfolgenden Zeilen eines Liedtextes selbiges erraten (wen möglich mit Künstler). Wenns richtig war einfach die nächste Textstelle posten und auf beantwortung hoffen. Wenns nicht geraten wird können bis zu 3 Tipps gegeben werden, danach wirds aufgelöst oder man geht zum nächsten über. Und damit hier kein allzulanger Leerlauf ensteht darf ein Rätsel maximal 12 Stunden unbeantwortet bleiben, dann kommts nächste.

Viel Vergnügen.

Zum Anfang was leichtes (wie ich finde):



> No more will my green sea go turn a deeper blue
> I could not foresee this thing happening to you
> If I look hard enough into the settin sun
> My love will laugh with me before the mornin comes



EDIT: Nach googlen iss pfui! ^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

Gute idee aber finde man sollte etwas die richtung sagen .. sonst geht einfach jeder googlen und es ist ein ersuchen und erraten.

Erstes beispiel z.b. kp von wo das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (28. Juli 2008)

Richtung: Classic Rock. 
Die Band ist heute noch erfolgreich.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

hmm is glaubs rolling stones meinte ich .. wenn es classic sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musik summ hmm jo sollte das sein .. nur welches lied Oo
ipod meint es heist titel 12 -.- grml


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (28. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ipod meint es heist titel 12 -.- grml



*lol* Aber nen halben Punkt haste schonmal ^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

so song gehört .. hmm make it black
do it black
paint it black

irgend sowas? hmm
lalala i see a dor an paint it black .. glaub heisst so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 paint it black


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (28. Juli 2008)

Mit Hängen und Würgen ^^

*Paint it black" ist richtig. Du bist.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

jea 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm
Fighting hard, fighting on for the steel, through the wastelands evermore
The scattered souls will feel the hell bodies wasted on the shores
On the blackest plains in hell's domain, we watch them as we go
In fire and pain, and once again we know


rock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 relativ bekanntes lied .. oft in pvp movies .D
sollte nid soo schwer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (28. Juli 2008)

Dragon Force -Through the Fire and the Flames


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Juli 2008)

Damn. Da wäre ich auch noch drauf gekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (28. Juli 2008)

Aless Guitar Hero Zocker hier....


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Juli 2008)

Ich nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn hier niemand weiter macht hau ich mal was rein.

We ended up at the Grand Hotel
It was empty, cold and bare
But with the Rolling Truck Stones Thing just outside
Making our music there
With a few red lights an' a few old beds


So. Alter Rock-Klassiker. Müsste eigentlich jeder kenne.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (28. Juli 2008)

Smoke on the Water . Deep Purple


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Juli 2008)

Tja. Zu leicht gewesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

naja hättest noch leichter machen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit 
sooooke on the water töt töt töt ^^ xD

gogo weiter .. war natürlich richtig dragonforce bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wills ja nid schwer machen


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Da hier keiner weitermacht...

Living today without a way
To understand the weight of the world.
Faded and torn, old and forlorn
My weak and hoping heart.

Metal - noch recht neu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (28. Juli 2008)

Vom neuen slipknot-album?


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Nope, kein Slipknot.


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

Nightwish müste das sein  aber namen vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Nightwish ist richtig, jetzt fehlt nur noch der Name. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

on the heart   if the heart  irgentwas mit heart...glub ich^^


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

ich glaube, das dürfte "for The heart i once" sein - läuft bei uns andauert im radio.


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Jup, es ist "For The Heart I Once Had". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Black Muffin ist dran.


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

-.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

smoke on the mic like smokin Joe Frazier
The hell raiser, raisin hell with the flavor
Terrorize the jam like troops in Pakistan
Swingin through your town like your neighborhood Spiderman
So uhh, tic toc and keep tickin
While I get ya flippin off the shit I'm kickin

^^


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor... Genre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> smoke on the mic like smokin Joe Frazier
> The hell raiser, raisin hell with the flavor
> Terrorize the jam like troops in Pakistan
> Swingin through your town like your neighborhood Spiderman
> ...



Wu-Tang Clan - Protect Ya Neck ?


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor... Genre?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was wohl? Du kennst mich doch^^


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wu-Tang Clan - Protect Ya Neck ?


Ach mann du dumme kuh -.- richtig


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Was wohl? Du kennst mich doch^^


Achja... Gar net dran gedacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Achja... Gar net dran gedacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kanns geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Ach mann du dumme kuh -.- richtig



ja sogar ich hab mal sowas gehört.... mein Musikgeschmack hat sich allerdings leicht geändert^^

The warming Sun returns again
and melts away the Snow
The Sea is freed from icey chains
Winter is letting go


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> ja sogar ich hab mal sowas gehört.... mein Musikgeschmack hat sich allerdings leicht geändert^^
> 
> The warming Sun returns again
> and melts away the Snow
> ...



Oo leicht geändert? von Rap auf death Metal sit schon gut^^




Edit sagt..ups vergessen dewn namen zu sagen^^

Amon Amarth, The Pursuit of Vikings  ich mag das intro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

das Lied ist von Amon Amarth! wie heisst es? -.-


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

Amon Amarth - Pursuit of Vikings   ist 100% richtig (ich liebe die Gitarre in dem Lied, das Lied is auch so oder so der absolute Stimmungsmacher in der Disco^^) , Klunker is dran =)


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Amon Amarth - Pursuit of Vikings ist 100% richtig, Klunker is dran =)


-.-


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

wollte erst en anderes nehmen aber das kenne zu viele, also mal das hier^^

Take a breath and explode like bullets
Tearing through the wind
Cut me up with a razor blade
That tries to separate the skin
Now in the
White flames of burning flags
We found a world worth dying for yeah


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Ist von Rise Against, deiner Lieblingsband


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

Oo ok du bist gut Rise Agaisnt stimmt..woher weißt du das?^^...hab ich glaube ich irgetnwo mal erwähnt oder?

Jetzt nur noch der  Songname^^


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

mein vater hört zufällig auch so musik wie du und mag mich deshalb nicht so^^ (ganXta und sow) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber hat mir geholfen 
worth dying for?


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

ich mag deinen dad^^  is richtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

cool *dad ruf und auf schultah klopf* =P

Cr Cr Crack Crack Crack Crack Crack
U hear the Echo, man I seen the best go, u seen how that metal
Im a Hustla’s Hustla, A Pusha’s Pusha
U a busta a custerma, I get u sum cooka
Yea Crack is a chemist, I pack a 11, I mack in a 7, I’ll clap at ur reverend
I see u in NY, I’ll send u an invite, U gon need u a pass that’s the code that we live by.


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

frag mich nich warum aber ich glaube es is wieder hip hop *bruder ruf*


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> frag mich nich warum aber ich glaube es is wieder hip hop *bruder ruf*


da glaubst du richtig
guck ma mein profil an^^


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

Ich rate mal...wenn kenne ichd enn öhm fallen eben den hip hop hören kumpel frag....

Joe Fat...Fat Joe  oder 50 Cent?^^


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Das hab' ich grade auch gemacht, Rhokan. xD Leider kennt er's nicht... -.-


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Ich rate mal...wenn kenne ichd enn öhm fallen eben den hip hop hören kumpel frag....
> 
> Joe Fat...Fat Joe  oder 50 Cent?^^



oah man glaubst du ich höre fifty????? OMG =(


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

ey findet ihrs bald raus?^^

ach ja ala will deinen bruder kennen lernen kennt der sich mit dem shit aus?


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

Muffin machs so wie ich dann wird dieser Thread um einiges leichter, und dein Papa glücklicher^^


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

so das müsste Fat Joe mit Lil Wayne sein..oder iregntwie so müsste der 2te Typ heißen.


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> so das müsste Fat Joe mit Lil Wayne sein..oder iregntwie so müsste der 2te Typ heißen.



-.-jaaa... dann youtubt mal glücklich... -.-


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> ey findet ihrs bald raus?^^
> 
> ach ja ala will deinen bruder kennen lernen kennt der sich mit dem shit aus?


Er hört Hip Hop, ja... Leider. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Er hört Hip Hop, ja... Leider.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ey nice
ala hast du eig netlog oda so?^^


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

> -.-jaaa... dann youtubt mal glücklich... -.-



Fat Joe f/ Lil' Wayne - Make It Rain ? ^^


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

juhu Metal raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ala ahste eigentlich msn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

> juhu Metal raten biggrin.gif



noch wissen wir ja nich obs richtig war^^


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Go, Rhokan, go! (Ne, MSN hab' ich nicht.^^)


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Fat Joe f/ Lil' Wayne - Make It Rain ? ^^



yoa?^^ richtig


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Go, Rhokan, go! (Ne, MSN hab' ich nicht.^^)



echt nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^naja net so schlimm^^ schwärmer ftw


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Go, Rhokan, go! (Ne, MSN hab' ich nicht.^^)


ja, und mich ignorierst du einfach. Die unglückliche Seele stimmte sich nach diesem Schicksalsschlag traurig, beinahe facettenreich einfältig aber doch deprimiert. hab doch gefragt ob du netlog hast... =(


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

okay, hab mir mal was schwereres überlegt:

Hopes and aspirations
Unclosing an enthralled door

Escalate the sense
Enhancing to join the dawn


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Wo wann was? Sorry, Muffin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne, das hab' ich auch nicht.^^


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wo wann was? Sorry, Muffin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh, ok =(


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

*Schluck*  das sit wirklich knifflig..höre ja mehr speed rock/metal und punk..mhm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> okay, hab mir mal was schwereres überlegt:
> 
> Hopes and aspirations
> Unclosing an enthralled door
> ...


Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass ich das schonmal gehört habe, aber mir fällt beim besten Willen nicht ein, wann, wo, wie und was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

das lied is von iluveitie inis mona... zufällig bin in schweizer -.-


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

ok das muffin is wieder dran^^

Lösung:

Inis Mona  - Eluveitie


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

habe ich metal falsche geschreiben oder warum ashte mich zitiert?^^

und hat der Muffin jetzt recht?


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

wollte zuerst n speed metal lied nehmen, deswegen^^


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> ok das muffin is wieder dran^^


der*, du dummes kuh -.-

Right now, when I'm old, where I'm gonna be
How I flow, homie you can bet the house on me
I'ma forever be up under the scope
I ain't tryin' to go out like Todd Bridges off Different Strokes
I was born to rock, born to rhyme
What you lookin' at is somethin' that's before their time
Like the number 2-3 in the red and black
Mr. 106 & Park is back...HOLLA!


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Ach mist, schon wieder Hip Hop^^ Oder?^^


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ach mist, schon wieder Hip Hop^^ Oder?^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Ich passe. xD


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich passe. xD


-.-


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

Maestro Fresh Wes   Bring It On?

Hopper gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   stimmts?


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Maestro Fresh Wes   Bring It On?
> 
> Hopper gefragt
> 
> ...


nö sry


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

need tipps!!111einself


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

der typ, der das lied gemacht hat, ist das "findelkind" von snoop. nun sollte alles klar sein


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

ich auch^^


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

Alles was mir einfällt.....

e: und ich glaube beim rest siehts ähnlich aus^^


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hört sich besser an als die Musik von Muffin^^


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

Noch jemand hier?^^


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

jap


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

Muffin du machst es uns schwer :O


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

dumdidumn..kansnte en neues Lied nehmen?^^


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Ok, aber nur weil du es bist.

How good and how pleasant it would be
Before God and man, yeah
To see the unification of all Africans, yeah
As it's been said already let it be done, yeah
We are the children of the Rastaman
We are the children of the Higher Man


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

Bob Marley - Africa Unite



... ?


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Ganz richtig.
Du bist dran.


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

Juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 okay hier das rätsel (was leichtes):

Ist doch so gut gewürzt, und so schön flambiert
Und so liebevoll auf Porzellan serviert,
Dazu ein guter Wein und zarter Kerzenschein,
Ja da lass' ich mir Zeit, etwas Kultur muss sein.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (28. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie schwebt mir dabei Rammstein - Mein Teil vor

keine Ahnung obs stimmt.


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Jo, Rammstein könnte passen...


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Die Ärzte? Sry, keine Flames bitte. Kenne mich praktisch nicht mit Deutschem aus (ausser rap xD), und Rammstein


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

Argatosh hat recht, Rammstein - Mein Teil (geilster live-auftritt ever) (und von was die singen muss ich nich erläutern oder?^^)


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (28. Juli 2008)

Jaja, Rothenburg ist ne schöne Stadt mit netten Einwohnern ^^


So hier meins:

The bass, the rock
The mic, the treble
I like my coffee black
Just like my metal


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

also aus dem wortspiel tippe ich mal auf blackmetal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (28. Juli 2008)

Nicht ganz.. eher Punk ^^


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

och schade : / jetzt muss ich wieder passen


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (28. Juli 2008)

Wobei man da nicht an Punk im eigentlichen Sinne denken sollte. Die Herrschaften sind doch sehr eigen in ihrem Stil. Und sie haben eine unglaublich bewegliche Bassistin. ^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

müsst mich schwer täuschen
Shut Me up von msi? (Mindless Self Indulgene oder so ^^)

ich glaub es is das wenn nid meins einfach ignorieren

I do got a dumb friend named Cheddar Bob
Who shoots himself in his leg with his own gun
I did get jumped by all six of you chumps
And Wink did fuck my girl
I'm still standing here screamin' fuck the Free World

den film haben sihcer einige gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (28. Juli 2008)

Jupp hast recht. Das Lied heisst zwar "Shut IT up" aber ich lass es gelten. Hier übrigens das Video dazu: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qIYhbRiuVK0 sehr zu empfehlen ^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

me oder it tse -.-^^
wichtig is nur das man das lied kennt weil mans aufm pc hat Xd


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> I do got a dumb friend named Cheddar Bob
> Who shoots himself in his leg with his own gun
> I did get jumped by all six of you chumps
> And Wink did fuck my girl
> ...



Hier für next one ;D edit meint: geht um rap


----------



## chopi (28. Juli 2008)

Film...Rap....8mile?^^ (eminem)


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Eminem - 8 Mile ganz am schluss

Hip Hop kenne ich alles
edit: dumme milchtüte


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

naja chopi war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gegen papa doc wars aber das weis jeder und wenn nid hilft inet^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einzige gute rapper meiner meinung nach xD


----------



## chopi (28. Juli 2008)

Ha,ich war 1. Und durch den beitrag ist meine antwort denk ich mal bestätigt,ich mach weiter.
Wo wir grad bei hiphop sind,unterbreche ich es nicht und biringr folgendes herbei

schalt den Walkman an zieh die Haustür ran
lauf die Strasse entlang bis zum Kaufmannsladen
denn da gibt’s die allerbesten Brötchen weit und breit
kann am Tresen kurz mal lesen was die Zeitung schreibt


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

Fettes Brot - An Tagen wie diesen

da waren die noch viel besser :/


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

fettes brot an tagen wie diesen (crap) 

edit: blöder vorposter!!!


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

das häött ich nun auch gewusst .. gogo xD


----------



## chopi (28. Juli 2008)

Stimmt natürlich,und auch der kommentar stimmt,da warn sie noch gut,jetzt sind sie wie alle anderen :/


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

okay was anderes:

I did my time, and I want out!
So abusive faith!
It doesn't cut,
this soul is not so vibrant.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (28. Juli 2008)

KORPIKLAANI !!!

BEER BEER !!!

^^


Edit: Hey! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (28. Juli 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> okay was anderes:
> 
> I did my time, and I want out!
> So abusive faith!
> ...




Slipknot - Psychosocial ???


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

Toll, welches zählt jetzt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  war ja beides richtig


----------



## Lurock (28. Juli 2008)

Slipknot - Psychosocial


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

naja sagen wir mal der erste zählt


----------



## Saytan (28. Juli 2008)

Machen wir beide dan halt eins,oder?

edit:ach fuck ^^


----------



## Rhokan (28. Juli 2008)

Mir isses egal, ich geh mal pennen^^ gl & hf


----------



## Lurock (28. Juli 2008)

Go Bradur!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (28. Juli 2008)

Okay ein Metalsong da die mehrheit Metall hört,obwohl ich ja mehr zum Hip-Hop neige ^^

_The morning dawned upon his altar 
Remains of the dark passion play 
Performed by his friends without shame 
Spitting on his grave as they came _



Irgendwie mein lieblingslied von der Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist aber Einfach!!


----------



## Lurock (28. Juli 2008)

Nightwish - TPatP


----------



## Saytan (28. Juli 2008)

Right,du bist dran!


----------



## Lurock (28. Juli 2008)

Uuuh, endlich, eben erst richtig auf den Fred aufmerksam geworden. =D

Also....:

_Psuedo truth, perversion and religion
Disorder seperates and scatters
Shepherds from the sheep
Tragedy and suicide decisions
Destroyers are not saviours in wartime misery_


----------



## Saytan (28. Juli 2008)

KREATOR - DYSTOPIA  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kenn ich von einem Kumpel!!!!^^
Richtig oder?^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Juli 2008)

Ja, geiler Song, hab ich immer in der Dauerschleife beim CS zocken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (28. Juli 2008)

Haha,CSS?^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So jetzt mal Rap von mir.Sollte nicht so schwer sein denk ich,ich werde immer abwechselnd was machen.

_Bau jedem eine Brücke klär alles mit 'm Handschlag
Ich helf der Oma auss'm Bus raus
Drück mit all meiner Kraft meinen Frust aus der Brust raus
Ihr verursacht das sich jeder trennt
Das sich seine Rasse, von seiner eignen Rasse trennt
Alle Menschen sind getrennt
Man ist getrennt von sich selbst wenn man das Leben nicht erkennt, kommt!

Wir sind alle gleich, alle eins
Wir haben ein Gott, ein Leben, einen Raum, eine Zeit
Ich bin innerlich mit Hass geprägt
Bis sich mein Brustkorb auf den Asphalt legt, kommt!
_


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

Massiv -  Wir sind alle gleich? ( Armutstrack , btw )


----------



## Saytan (29. Juli 2008)

Ja,woher weisst das?oO
Wie jetz Armutstrack?

Your turn


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

Weil ich auch Hip Hop / rap höre ^^

Auch Hip Hop genre , aber richtiger ^.^

_Es ist schon seltsam schaue ich mir diese Welt an
denk an Probleme die durch das Geld kam´
Soviele Leute haben Hip Hop ausgebeutet - 
ich bin halt n Typ dem die Scheiße viel bedeutet_

.....
_Es ist schon seltsam schaue ich mir diese Welt an
Das nicht alles nice ist , was glänz nich immer gold ist
und selbst entscheiden was für mich erfolg ist
nicht was andere mir verheißen was von denen gewollt ist
ja so ist es meistens das man scheitert weil man zweifelt - ach was solls es ?_

Alter track , aber einer der besten die je aus Deutschland kamen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juli 2008)

Da weigert sich anscheinend nicht nur Lurock, es aufzulösen. xD


----------



## Saytan (29. Juli 2008)

DJ Tomekk-Return of Hip Hop?
Ach das ist doch kake^^
Ich mag mehr den Kanack rap :s naja jedem sein geschmack


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

verurteilt/richtet  doch nicht den guten hip hop nach dem ganzen bullshit der seit 2002 rauskam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT : Jo ist richtig !

Naja wie du schon sagtest : jedem sein geschmack , nur möchte ich darauf hinweisen , das ,,Kanackrap,, schuld an solche aussagen ist ^.^ :


> Da weigert sich anscheinend nicht nur Lurock, es aufzulösen. xD


----------



## Saytan (29. Juli 2008)

Ist das nun richtig?^^Ich nehm mal an,dass es richtig ist,also diesmal kein Rap von mir:

_Its taking me out of my anger
and taking me out of my hate
to learn how my life came together
relasing ************** (sonst wisst ihrs ja xD)



and now i look through my minds eye
and see where my past needs to rest
its always disturbed by these voices
that echoe inside of my head
another way that i can hide
another reason to crawl inside
and get away from everything and everywhere and everyone
no its all these people taunting me
its all these little thigs trapped inside of me
releasing me from all my sins
_


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, es ist immer das schlechte, was auffällt. Aber wenns dich tröstet: Ich hab nichts gegen Samy, F4 oder das so fettige Brot.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Tja, es ist immer das schlechte, was auffällt. Aber wenns dich tröstet: Ich hab nichts gegen Samy, F4 oder das so fettige Brot.



das ist ja schonmal was ^.^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (29. Juli 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ist das nun richtig?^^Ich nehm mal an,dass es richtig ist,also diesmal kein Rap von mir:
> 
> _Its taking me out of my anger
> and taking me out of my hate
> ...


Godsmack - Release the Deamons

E: Schneller Muha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

Godsmack - Release The Deamons

Edit:
......-.-


----------



## Saytan (29. Juli 2008)

Ja richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hört ihr auch Godsmack oder wars Google ?^^Also gogo redic du bist


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ja richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hör auch ab und an Godsmack, aber eher die alten Alben, nach Faceless ist alles... naja, mäßig...


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juli 2008)

Da keiner macht, übernehm ich mal die Aufgabe:

Vows are spoken
To be broken
Feelings are intense
Words are trivial
Pleasures remain
So does the pain
Words are meaningless
And forgettable

Eine der erfolgreichsten Synthie-Pop bands der Geschichte. Weltweit erfolgreich seit den 80ern!


----------



## rEdiC (29. Juli 2008)

Nein tust du nicht... ich bin dran:
_Into battle we ride with Gods by our side
We are strong and not afraid to die
We have an urge to kill and our lust for blood has to be fulfilled
WE'LL FIGHT TILL THE END! And send our enemies straight to Hell!
_


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juli 2008)

Ensiferum - Into Battle


----------



## rEdiC (29. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ensiferum - Into Battle


Aus Google oder gewusst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt darfst du.


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juli 2008)

Also auf ein neues:

Vows are spoken
To be broken
Feelings are intense
Words are trivial
Pleasures remain
So does the pain
Words are meaningless
And forgettable

Eine der erfolgreichsten Synthie-Pop bands der Geschichte. Weltweit erfolgreich seit den 80ern!

Ps. kein Google, kannte den Text irgendwo her


----------



## rEdiC (29. Juli 2008)

Depeche Mode - Enjoy the Silence?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juli 2008)

Richtig! Gegoogelt?


----------



## rEdiC (29. Juli 2008)

Ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_See I'm a young soul in this very strange world
Hoping I could learn a bit bout what is true and fake
But why all this hate? try to communicate
Finding trust and love is not always easy to make_


----------



## Alanium (29. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Also auf ein neues:
> 
> Vows are spoken
> To be broken
> ...


Verdaaaaammt, das hätte ich sogar gekannt. -.-


----------



## Rhokan (29. Juli 2008)

New Soul - Yael Naim   oder so.... den name musste ich erst suchen aber das lied kennt man ja aus der apple-werbung


----------



## rEdiC (29. Juli 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> New Soul - Yael Naim   oder so.... den name musste ich erst suchen aber das lied kennt man ja aus der apple-werbung


Richtig.


----------



## Rhokan (29. Juli 2008)

War ja gar nich schwer :-P


This vengeance is justice and justice will be done
Your end is our triumph and the day will come
A reign of terror, a age of horror, nothing will remain
A promise to the fallen we make them feel our pain
A promise to the felons, you'll never rise again


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

Heaven Shall Burn - Endzeit


----------



## Rhokan (29. Juli 2008)

Stimmt =) Lurock is dran

mh ich muss mir mal was richtig schweres überlegen...


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

Jut, jut, dann mal was Schwereres...

_Horror when you see my face
You've seen the blotters in the newspapers, you know I'm famous
So bitch I'm gonna start this shit with a pickaxe to your ****
Blood pours; fountains from this whore
I look at my prick, and I know I'm craving more
I grasp my cleaver, my tool of dismemberment
hacking at your limbs, slipping in the blood on my floor
Jamming your severed arm into your rancid ******* pore
I spew at the sight of the slashed and gaped *******
Hyper-extented ******* cavity fuels my urge to disembowel.
Removal of your mangled innards, forceful extraction from your busted ****_

Ich hoffe das ist zur Genüge zensiert.


----------



## Rhokan (29. Juli 2008)

hört sich vom text her nach cannibal corpse an, aber dann darf ich hier ja nichmal den ganzen songtitel schreiben


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> hört sich vom text her nach cannibal corpse an, aber dann darf ich hier ja nichmal den ganzen songtitel schreiben


Cannibal Corpse sind es nicht.


----------



## rEdiC (29. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß es, aber habs gegoogled deshalb sag ich mal nichts. ;P


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

Kay, dann geb ich mal ein paar Tips...
Also die Musik geht Richtung Brutal Deathcore.
Die Band kommt aus New Jersey.


----------



## Rhokan (29. Juli 2008)

ok mit den tipps + google komm ich auch drauf, ich lass aber redic den vortritt^^


----------



## rEdiC (29. Juli 2008)

Danke.
Dann antworte ich mal bevor es jemand anderes googled.^^
Waking The Cadaver - Raped, Pillaged, And Gut


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

WtC - Raped, Pillaged and Gut*ted* steht auf dem Album hinten drauf...
Aber ich bin ja nicht so und lass es mal gelten... *g*


----------



## Minastirit (29. Juli 2008)

^gogo weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und googlen suxx .. 
band kenn ich aber lied hätt ich jetzt auch nid grad gehabt .. aber geht um raten nicht wer schnelleres google hat^^


----------



## rEdiC (29. Juli 2008)

_
To their own shore came the world war
Gleaves and Ingham
Leading the bury west
In their own track came the wolfpack
Gleaves led the conwoy
Into the hornets nest _


----------



## ThaBuffed (29. Juli 2008)

das lied würd ich immer erkennen

sabaton-wolfpack oda vertuh ich mich da sehr?

i dont use google


----------



## ThaBuffed (29. Juli 2008)

Ma sehn ob ihr das kennt

It kills me that I can't be with you
Thought I was the key you're playing
Don't know
I just gotta be the one you let bleed out
Wish I didn't know you
Got me feeling stuck
I can't let you go
Just my luck
Falling down without you
Can you pick me up
And I can get you out my head
Because you're coming

Na .....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (29. Juli 2008)

ThaBuffed schrieb:


> das lied würd ich immer erkennen
> 
> sabaton-wolfpack oda vertuh ich mich da sehr?
> 
> i dont use google


Ne absolut korrekt. Genialer Song. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (29. Juli 2008)

ThaBuffed schrieb:


> Ma sehn ob ihr das kennt
> 
> It kills me that I can't be with you
> Thought I was the key you're playing
> ...



Chris Brown - Electric Guitar ? Daher kenn ich die ersten 3 Zeilen ^^

Mal sehen ob ihr das hier erratet :

I'm telling you this kid is wicked dumb
incorporate the message:
you're a peon
and that's for thinking you can save me out
lyric for lyric
your fat ass would have more of a chance in a straight dog fight
yo, you fucking wannabe all the gangsta, you disgust me
but the truth is you're as bitch as all people
you ain't a killer, understand that?
Go back to gimmick
Paint you face if it makes you feel wicked
but the bottomline is this:
You're a bitch and I can break your pride and bones in a minute
dissing you wasn't even worth production,
in either physical or verbal callback
I beat you like percussion
you fat whack motherfucker, end of discussion. 


Ist nicht schwer ;>


----------



## xFraqx (29. Juli 2008)

- Doppelpost -


----------



## ThaBuffed (29. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Chris Brown - Electric Guitar ? Daher kenn ich die ersten 3 Zeilen ^^
> 
> Mal sehen ob ihr das hier erratet :
> 
> ...


net schlecht xD mal festplatte durchsuchen nochmal wird dir das nicht passieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThaBuffed (29. Juli 2008)

ThaBuffed schrieb:


> net schlecht xD mal festplatte durchsuchen nochmal wird dir das nicht passieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so hab schon eins ^^

Masquerading as a man with a reason
My charade is the event of the season
And if I claim to be a wise man, well
It surely means that I don't know

On a stormy sea of moving emotion
Tossed about I'm like a ship on the ocean
I set a course for winds of fortune
But I hear the voices say


ich schätze mal so 10 min dann kommt n post von xFraqx "ich habs" xD


----------



## Saytan (29. Juli 2008)

Kansas- Carry on wyward son oder so ne?kenn ich von supernatural wenns mich nicht täuscht^^


----------



## Saytan (29. Juli 2008)

Dan kommt jetz mal meins:

_Begleite uns auf eine Reise nach Mesopotamien,
ein Ort der Mythen, Legenden, Dämonen und Arien
verloren in Asien, untergegangen im Staub,
vergangen geglaubt, jetzt wird der Turm zu Babel gebaut,
erneuert nochmal, ein Tor zu Gott aus Feuer und Stahl,
teuer bezahlt, die Toten waren euch doch egal
eure Erbarmt, ihr habt das Ungeheuer getan,
hier habt ihr den Grund nemmt euch die Welt und haltet den Mund,
der Drache hört zu, der Rache schwört, lache nur zu,
entfache mit deinem lachen die Glut, doch beachte die Wut,
Toten Wachen nachts für sein Blut, lässt ihn nicht ruhen
schlafen, Schläfer, Garten, Gottes, wartet, später, Gnade, spottet, Ahhhhh
wälzt euch im eigenen Saft, ihr habt es geschafft,
die Hölle erbaut aus eigener Kraft,
die Feinde zu eigen gemacht, Freiheit zum schweigen gebracht,
aber wer weiss,
wenn ihr zuviel feiert gebt acht,
der Drache spreizt seine Flügel in der verschleierten Nacht



Der Drache fliegt, die Engel fallen (engel fallen)
der Teufel lacht, die Menschen weinen (menschen weinen)
der Drache fliegt, die Engel fallen (engel fallen)
das Blut fliesst, mit dem die Kinder malen (kinder malen)

Handle bedacht, denn der Drache erwacht, 
weil er Schwache bewacht und verwandelt die Nacht
in einen blutigen Teppich, seine Wut ist unendlich,
er spreizt seine Flügel, zerreist deine Lügen,
fall auf die Knie, du bist jung aber alt wirst du nie



Ich spanne den Drachen und reite auf ihm,
rauche die Asche und trinke Benzin,
Nachts in der Dunkelheit kannst du uns sehn,
wenn wir durch die Lüfte fliegen?
Brennende Wälder, brennende Felder, brennende Häuser wie ne´Weltmacht!
"Drachengift" - Scheisse ist, dass da nix zu machen ist!
Keiner kann flüchten, jeder muss sterben, alle sollen im Feuer glühen.
Wie Armageddon, das jüngste Gericht.
Die Hölle wird heiß - der Kessel zischt. Würmer und Maden - alle begraben.
Verräter die durchs Feuer starben.
Lava, Gestein, Rauch und Asche,
Zweiter Weltkrieg, Hitlers Masche.
Feuerfeste Anziehsachen solltest du dir schnell beschaffen!

Ich steige auf, hoch auf, bis zum Universum.
Alles ist voller Rauch, wir fliegen um die Welt rum,
Wir rächen uns an allen!
Scharfe Zähne, scharfe Krallen.
Das Feuer aus dem Schlund,
Die Flammen auf dem Dach!
Ich seh? das World Trade Center wie es einkracht,
der Turm von Babylon - " Gott " zeigt euch seine Macht!
_


----------



## Minastirit (29. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4mCctEq8WSo
wusste es doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bastard drachengift

find das lied aber nid wirklich gut ..
was ich alles aufm einem pc hab xd


----------



## Mimmiteh (29. Juli 2008)

So einmal raten bitte:

In one single moment your whole life can turn 'round
I stand there for a minute starin' straight into the ground 
Lookin' to the left slightly then lookin’ back down
World feels like it's caved in proper sorry frown
Please let me show you where we could only just be for us 
I can change and I can grow or we could adjust
The wicked thing about us is we always have trust
We can even have an open relationship if you must
I look at her she stares almost straight back at me
But her eyes glaze over like she's lookin' straight through me
Then her eyes must have closed for what seems an eternity
When they open up she’s lookin' down at her feet

Dry your eyes mate 
I know it's hard to take 
But her mind has been made up 
There's plenty more fish in the sea 
Dry your eyes mate
I know you want to make her see 
How much this pain hurts 
But you've got to walk away now
It's over

So then I move my hand up from down by my side
It's shakin' my life is crashin' before my eyes
Turn the palm of my hand up to face the skies
Touch the bottom of her chin and let out a sigh
'Cause I can't imagine my life without you and me
There's things I can't imagine doin' things I can't imagine seein'
It weren't supposed to be easy surely 
Please please I beg you please 
She brings her hands up towards where my hands rested
She wraps her fingers round mine with the softness she's blessed with 
She peels away my fingers looks at me and then gestures
By pushin' my hand away to my chest from hers

Dry your eyes mate 
I know it's hard to take 
But her mind has been made up 
There's plenty more fish in the sea 
Dry your eyes mate 
I know you want to make her see 
How much this pain hurts
But you've got to walk away now
It’s over

And I'm just standin' there
I can't say a word
'Cause everythin's just gone 
I've got nothin' 
Absolutely nothin'

Tryin' to pull her close out of bare desperation
Put my arms around her tryin' to change what she's sayin'
Pull my head level with hers so she might engage in
Look into her eyes to make her listen again 
I'm not gonna fuckin' just fuckin' leave it all now
'Cause you said it'd be forever and that was your vow 
And you're gonna let our things simply crash and fall down
You're well out of order now this is well out of town
She pulls away my arms are tightly clamped round her waist
Gently pushes me back and she looks at me straight
Turns around so she's now got her back to my face
Takes one step forward looks back and then walks away

Dry your eyes mate 
I know it's hard to take 
But her mind has been made up 
There's plenty more fish in the sea 
Dry your eyes mate 
I know you want to make her see 
How much this pain hurts
But you've got to walk away now 
It's over

I know in the past I've found it hard to say
Tellin' you things but not tellin' straight
But the more I pull on your hand and say
The more you pull away

Dry your eyes mate 
I know it's hard to take 
But her mind has been made up
There's plenty more fish in the sea 
Dry your eyes mate
I know you want to make her see 
How much this pain hurts
But you've got to walk away now


----------



## Kofineas (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich guck mir den thread an und mir wird von einer freundin ein youtube link zu diesem lied geschickt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich komme jetzt 10 mins später hier ans ende und lese den text den ich gerade hörte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 unglaublich Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The streets- dry your eyes


----------



## Rhokan (29. Juli 2008)

wieso postet ihr immer den kompletten text?


----------



## Kofineas (29. Juli 2008)

war ich denn richtig? also ich bin mir relativ sicher^^ aber trotzdem

naja ich mach einfach ma^^

Behind me
Whispers in the shadows - gruff blazing voices
Hating, waiting
"Hey boy" they shout - "have you got any money?"
And I said - "I've a little money and a take away curry,
I'm on my way home to my wife.
She'll be lining up the cutlery,
You know she's expecting me
Polishing the glasses and pulling out the cork"

I first felt a fist, and then a kick
I could now smell their breath
They smelt of pubs and Wormwood Scrubs
And too many right wing meetings
My life swam around me
It took a look and drowned me in its own existence
The smell of brown leather
It blended in with the weather
It filled my eyes, ears, nose and mouth
It blocked all my senses
Couldn't see, hear, speak any longer

Musik aus der frühen ModRevival-Szene, teilweise auch der englischen Punk-Szene zugeordnet^^^^ relativ bekannte Band aus England, späte 70er bzw. frühe 80er^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juli 2008)

Kofineas schrieb:


> Musik aus der frühen ModRevival-Szene, teilweise auch der englischen Punk-Szene zugeordnet^^^^ relativ bekannte Band aus England, späte 70er bzw. frühe 80er^^



Was kommst Du denn mit so altem Zeug? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kofineas (29. Juli 2008)

warum nicht?

Edith: "Aus dieser Zeit stammen sehr viele gute Bands und Lieder, zumindest meiner Meinung nach."


----------



## Mimmiteh (29. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Was kommst Du denn mit so altem Zeug?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es soll auch Leute in der Community geben, die schon vor den 80 in den späten 70gern gelebt haben. 


@Konfineas
Down in The Tube Station at Midnight - Jam !?

und ja The Streets war richtig...


----------



## Kofineas (30. Juli 2008)

cool hörste sowas??^^

ja völlig richtig^^

your turn


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juli 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Es soll auch Leute in der Community geben, die schon vor den 80 in den späten 70gern gelebt haben.



Die sind aber in einer starken Unterzahl. <.<


----------



## Saytan (30. Juli 2008)

Hopper sind auch in unterzahl ^^also is doch egal


----------



## Lurock (30. Juli 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Hopper sind auch in unterzahl


Zum Glück!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Zum Glück!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eindeutig zum Glück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fariha (30. Juli 2008)

nach seiner Tat war Blut an dem Händen
nach seiner Tat war Blut auf dem Kleid
nach seiner Tat war Blut auf der Erde
aus der die Stimme des Bruders noch schreit


Sooo ich scließe mich euch einfach an ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (30. Juli 2008)

Du bist aber garnicht dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (oder hab ich was überlesen?)

Du musst erst den Titel erraten


----------



## Kofineas (30. Juli 2008)

mimmiteh hat schon erraten


----------



## Lurock (30. Juli 2008)

Kofineas schrieb:


> mimmiteh hat schon erraten


Eben, jetzt ist er dran, aber er lässt sich ja nicht mehr blicken...


----------



## Kofineas (30. Juli 2008)

was  tun wir in deisem falle??
abwarten und tee trinken??


----------



## Lurock (30. Juli 2008)

Kofineas schrieb:


> was  tun wir in deisem falle??
> abwarten und tee trinken??


Ja.


----------



## Rhokan (30. Juli 2008)

Gute Frage, sollen wir einfach mal weitermachen und ihn dann nacher nen Text posten lassen?


----------



## Kofineas (30. Juli 2008)

jopp er hat einfach vorrang wenn er wieder da ist...


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

Kofineas schrieb:


> cool hörste sowas??^^
> 
> ja völlig richtig^^
> 
> your turn




nee mehr sowas :


This time, you have to face your future
Although it’s just a dusty road
It’s clear that backing down don’t suit you
I’d hate, to break your sacred code
People, along for the ride
High noon, getting closer

I think you’ll find, everybody loves a loser
So you’ll be fine, you won’t be lonely long
I think you’ll find, everybody loves a loser
So you’ll be fine, you won’t be lonely long


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Eben, jetzt ist er dran, aber er lässt sich ja nicht mehr blicken...



Da ist SIE wieder^^


----------



## Kofineas (30. Juli 2008)

sry^^ war ausm avatar und dem namen nicht direkt ersichtlich was du bist..sry^^

und des liedes wegen..kommt mir schon bekannt vor...

edith: "das singt glaubich ne frau aber ist warscheinlich nicht so mein musik-geschmack sonst hätte ich mich erkundigt wie die heißt^^"


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> nee mehr sowas :
> 
> 
> This time, you have to face your future
> ...



1-2 jahr alt das lied oder? 
wies wie das lied heisst ^^
und laut google weis ich wer der sänger ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dachte die heist muchiba oder so aber google meinte die heist morcheeba .. naja knapp daneben
mir gefiel das lied eh nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also morcheeba - everybody loves a loser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nid muchiba^^


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Morcheeba  Everybody Loves A Loser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Irgentwie ersichtlich anhand des Textes^^


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 1-2 jahr alt das lied oder?
> wies wie das lied heisst ^^
> und laut google weis ich wer der sänger ist
> 
> ...



Grrrrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

Morcheeba ist richtig!
Musik ist eben Geschmackssache^^


Minastirit : your turn!


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

pöh er aht google benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok hau rein Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

Fariha schrieb:


> nach seiner Tat war Blut an dem Händen
> nach seiner Tat war Blut auf dem Kleid
> nach seiner Tat war Blut auf der Erde
> aus der die Stimme des Bruders noch schreit
> ...




Subway to sally - Kain


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> pöh er aht google benutzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo für den namen .. mit muchiba wär ich nid weiter gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so lied is rap .. aber find den text cool .D

Ich sag dir: Scheiß auf deine Eltern!
Denn sie machen, dass dein Kopf platzt.
Los, geh raus. Guck dir die Welt an.
Mach einfach das, worauf du Bock hast.


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo für den namen .. mit muchiba wär ich nid weiter gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So wie das klingt würd ich mal auf Sido tippen, aber keine Ahnung wie das Lied heißt.
Ist nicht so meine Musik....


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo für den namen .. mit muchiba wär ich nid weiter gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das hört sich ehrlich an wie...Sido-.-

Lass mich raten Sido  Deine Eltern?


----------



## Rhokan (30. Juli 2008)

igitt sido

ach man schon wieder jemand schneller


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

jo du bist dran
shake your ass lalala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juli 2008)

*kurz reinschaut und vom song kotzt*


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

From the Queen of England to the hounds of hell
And if I catch it coming back my way
I'm gonna serve it to you
And that ain't what you want to hear,
But that's what I'll do
And the feeling coming from my bones
Says find a home

Sehr einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

i sag ma nix ... nur das er an der em ca 100mal gekommen ist glaubs ^^ oder zumindest anderes lied von denen xD
edit meint: ich weis es schon nur soll ma sonst wer ...
ausserdem weis ich grad kein lied auswendig wo ich lyrics posten kann ..


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Juli 2008)

Das ist leicht.

White Stripes - Seven Nation Army


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> From the Queen of England to the hounds of hell
> And if I catch it coming back my way
> I'm gonna serve it to you
> And that ain't what you want to hear,
> ...



White Stripes - seven nation army


Edit: Mist zu langsam.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

also white stripes sit falsch, falls du die meisnt^^


----------



## Rhokan (30. Juli 2008)

ja toll, gecovert t.t


----------



## Rhokan (30. Juli 2008)

ja toll, gecovert t.T


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

seven nation army ist das original .. covers sind wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Juli 2008)

_We had guns and drums and drums and guns,
Hurroo Hurroo
We had guns and drums and drums and guns,
Hurroo Hurroo
We had guns and drums and drums and guns
The enemy never slew ya_


Ein sehr geiler Song. Folk-Punk.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

*g* ok ok ich lass die Antwort mal gelten aber mir gefällt die version vn Bosshoss besser


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

mir gefällt keine der beiden .. em hat mir gereicht ... dabei wollt ich nur in ruhe zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (30. Juli 2008)

das mit dem "Erst raten - dann erraten lassen" hat wohl noch nicht jeder mitbekommen


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Das müsste eigentlich Johnny I Hardly Knew Ye sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Juli 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> _We had guns and drums and drums and guns,
> Hurroo Hurroo
> We had guns and drums and drums and guns,
> Hurroo Hurroo
> ...



Ich zitiere es mal auf die nächste Seite.

&#8364;: Richtig Klunker.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Ich habe doch schon geantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Das müsste eigentlich Johnny I Hardly Knew Ye sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup ^^ so heisst der name vom lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Juli 2008)

Ja, ich denke dann weiß er auch den Interpreten. Klunker? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Anarchy, the scourge of every sea 
The Antichrist aboard a rig 
With us your cutthroat thieves 
The ship went down we all near drowned 
Ya stood there on the deck 
Till the Spanish came and flogged yer arse 
And dragged you from the wreck




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Joan Baez  bidde schön


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke dann weiß er auch den Interpreten. Klunker?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die band in deiner sig .D
dropkick murphys <-- wenn mich nid alles irrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm klunkers weis ich atm nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 magen knurrt = kopf schaltet aus^^


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

Salty dogs - flogging Molly


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

das lied wurde schon in den 70ern gesungen..protest gegen den vietnam krieg und so


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

ah stimmt ja -.- ah man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Salty dogs - flogging Molly



jap eignetlich nur salty dog aber des ist egal^^


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

ok Salty Dog^^

Dann hier das nächste:

All that time I was searching, nowhere to run to, it started me
Thinking,
Wondering what I could make of my life, and whod be waiting,
Asking all kinds of questions, to myself, but never finding the answers,
Crying at the top of my voice, and no one listening,
All this time, I still remember everything you said
Theres so much you promised, how could I ever forget.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Das ist leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genesis  In Too Deep =)


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

Stimmt, ja war leicht  (für Menschen über 15^^), aber ein schöner Classicer wie ich finde.

Also DU bist Klunker


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Klassiker..gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

We walked on (walked on) to my door (my door) 
We walked on to my door, then we kissed a little more 


Der wird gefühlte 10 sek halten^^


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

Manfred Manns earth band---


Ich sag nur Do Wah Diddiy Diddiy Dum Diddy Do.......

Original von Rick Springfield


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

und es ist richtig^^


----------



## Kofineas (30. Juli 2008)

weiter weiter!^^


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

Day-o, day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan go home
Day-o, day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan go home





Ja ja alte Frau ist doch kein D-Zug^^... und ich muss doch nebenbei arbeiten.


----------



## Kofineas (30. Juli 2008)

harry belafonte

edith: "banana boat oderso??"


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

rrööööööööööschtig^^


----------



## Kofineas (30. Juli 2008)

hehe^^ nur weil ich für meine oma letztens noch die cd aufn pc gezogen habe von dem^^


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

Muhahahah.... 

los text^^


----------



## Kofineas (30. Juli 2008)

so hier ma was ausse 90er^^

Everybody would waste it all
To have a summer that they could call
A memory that's full of fun
Fucked up when it's all done

.. ... .. . ........ ......
Something's wrong
This is gonna shock them
Nothing to hold on to
We'll use this song
To lead you on
And break the truth with more bad news.
We left a scar size extra large

Die musik richtugn würde man vermutlich..."college-punk" nennen oderso^^


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

Blink 182 -Reckless abandon !!??


----------



## Kofineas (30. Juli 2008)

das ist richtig..gewusst oder gegoogelt^^ hand aufs herz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

hab alles von blink 182 auf Platte musste aber für den genauen Titel nachkucken^^


----------



## Kofineas (30. Juli 2008)

hmm is immoment meine lieblings band^^

ich weiß kommtn bischen spät^^

ich gehe jetzt schwimmen, also kannich leider nichtmehr mitraten bis heute abend^^

bis dahin^^


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

Und Bitte:

Behold the great pretender 
Working hard even every day just to be a winner 
On thing upon him agenda 
How him fi go reach upon the devil veranda 
Now me see him travel far wide and yonder 
About no other life him no even wonder 
Guiltiness from January to December 
About simplicity him no remember


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2008)

hmm wenn ich voraus setze, dass du copy & paste beherrschst dürfte es was reggae lastiges sein


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

gentleman .. mag den typ überhaupt nid .. laut itunes hat der von mir 1/5 sterne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja ich speicher alle lieder auch die von kolegen xD

name weis ich nid genau .. und ist mir zu doof zuhause alle durchzuhören xD


----------



## rEdiC (30. Juli 2008)

Gentlemen - Tranquility


----------



## Kofineas (30. Juli 2008)

und dann wird hier einfahc nicht weitergemacht??


----------



## Rhokan (30. Juli 2008)

Dann macht halt jemand anderes weiter wenn er nichtmehr kommt, und ich bin jetzt mal so frei und mache das
sonst gehts ja nichmehr weiter^^

Kennst Du den Urknall aus dem Horn?
Kennst Du den Grund für der Nordmannen Zorn?
Klar wie das Wasser aus unseren Tälern,
Gelb wie reife Weizenähren
Aus dem Fass da muss er fließen,
Damit wir Schlacht und Sieg begießen.

pah der close vom "stellt euch mal vor" thread is ja mal ...... ich sag nichts ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juli 2008)

Mit Google ist es laaangweilig.^^

Equilibrium - Met


----------



## Rhokan (30. Juli 2008)

> Mit Google ist es laaangweilig.^^



Richtig.



> Equilibrium - Met



Auch richtig.


----------



## Mimmiteh (31. Juli 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Gentlemen - Tranquility




Richtig Du bist.


----------



## Katzensprung (31. Juli 2008)

Dann mach ich einfach mal :

I&#8217;ve stuck around, through thick and through thin
You cannot deny, I&#8217;ve always been in
But I&#8217;ve watched you stand, still as a snowman
But I don&#8217;t see you change, you&#8217;re always at meltdown

Viel Spass


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

I'm just a girl that you lost to cocaine

so hörts auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
the girl that lost to cocaine von a) jens o oder b) sia

finds ziemlich gut eigentlich ;P

edit meint: is richtig? darf ich weiter xD


----------



## Katzensprung (31. Juli 2008)

Jep

SIA - The Girl You Lost To Cocaine, welcher Remix das jetzt war kannst du dir aussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

Weiter, weiter ins Verderben
Wir müssen leben bis wir sterben
Der Mensch gehört nicht in die Luft
So der Herr im Himmel ruft
seine Söhne auf dem Wind
Bringt mir dieses Menschenkind

sollte jeder kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimmiteh (31. Juli 2008)

Klingt nach Rammstein

Lied.. mmhh.. Reise oder so ?!

Muss aber echt nicht jeder kennen, Rammstein ist so gar nicht mein Fall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

is rammstein aber nicht reise ^^
reise reise seemanreise .. jeder machts auf seine weise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 isn anderes lied

naja hier wissen es sicher einige .. lurock weis es 100%tig zum beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Rammstein - Dalai Lama


----------



## Mimmiteh (31. Juli 2008)

@Lurock:    Und was ist mit einem neuen Text?


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> @Lurock:    Und was ist mit einem neuen Text?


Eigentlich wartet man auf eine Bestätigung, aber da ich 100%ig Recht habe....

_Und wieder betret ich
die sterile Stille
Entrichte wie immer meinen Obulus
Eine Treppe hinauf,
die letzte Tür links
Eine Leiche,
die wartet auf den Todeskuss

Sie liegt vor mir
auf gebleichtem Leinen
Nur Gedanke von mir,
der sie bewegt
Ich besteige das Fleisch
in wachsender Erregung
Sekunden der Lust,
bis die Ekstase sich legt

Dann setzt wieder ihre Starre ein
Doch lang noch nicht,
bin ich fertig mit ihr
Zerfetze ihre kalte Haut
öffne das Fleisch zu meinem Plasir_

Ziemlich einfach...


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

eisregen - das fleischhaus vllt?


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Ja.


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

The scourge of Amalek is upon you, The seed of Amu hath oppressed you
They hath urinated upon you and made you eat feces
They know not Ra
They are the enemies of Asar, they hath defiled your tombs
Violated your women and made victims of your little ones
They hath befouled the writings of Thoth
They hath burned sacred papyri, they hath cracked open your heads
Smashed your teeth and gouged out your eyes

jetzt bin ich mal gespannt^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

sagte doch lurock weis es 100%tig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmt natürlich
edit meint hmm glaub nicht das es das ist was ich mein -.- irgendwas mit nile dark oder sowas .. nachdenk


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Nile Black Seeds Of Vengeance....dachte ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Nile Black Seeds Of Vengeance....dachte ich mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 ja, ist richtig


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

dann halt nile black und nicht nilde dark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wusste ist sowas aber kenn nid alles auswendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Sollte leicht sein =)

"Lass uns diskutieren, denn in unserem schönen Land,
sind zumindest theoretisch alle furchtbar tolerant.
Worte wollen nichts bewegen, Worte tun niemandem weh.
Darum lass uns drüber reden. Diskussionen sind ok."

Nein - geh mal wieder auf die Straße, geh mal wieder demonstrieren.
Denn wer nicht mehr versucht zu kämpfen, kann nur verlieren!
Die Dich verarschen, die hast Du selbst gewählt.
Darum lass sie Deine Stimme hören, weil jede Stimme zählt, ohoho


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Aha... Klunker und Minas kennen sich insgeheim mit Death Metal aus... soso... =P


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

jap..paar aus meiner Klasse und so^^
Lurock warum biste nicht auf wacken?


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

ich kenn mich mit viel mist aus ;P
sogar ganz dunlkem zeugs wie hip hop xD
In our heards we are metal fans but to fuck a girl we would even listen to hip hop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ klunker 
ärtze ..
edit meint: deine schuld .. auch wenns klar ist .D

edit 2 meint: slayeeeeerrrrr .. wacken is in deutschland .. scheiss deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich kenn mich mit viel mist aus ;P
> sogar ganz dunlkem zeugs wie hip hop xD
> In our heards we are metal fans but to fuck a girl we would even listen to hip hop
> 
> ...




nö^^


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Lurock warum biste nicht auf wacken?


Wir fahren erst morgen.


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

oki^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> nö^^



http://lyricwiki.org/Die_%C3%84rzteeine_Schuld

DOCH !


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> http://lyricwiki.org/Die_%C3%84rzteeine_Schuld
> 
> DOCH !



jo aber du nur ärtze  geschrieben..kein titel und nichts^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

da ich mir sicher bin das ich recht hab

Stalking the night can't you feel I'm near
Watching each step that you take
I take lives and show all no mercy this night
Attack those not knowing my force ("...their fate")

nimmt mich wunder obs klunker weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> jo aber du nur ärtze  geschrieben..kein titel und nichts^^



kuk edit an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast sogar meine verbesserte edit version gequotet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da ich mir sicher bin das ich recht hab
> 
> Stalking the night can't you feel I'm near
> Watching each step that you take
> ...


 slayer - schow no mercy


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 100 punkaa


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

minas komm mal zu msn^^

Eduth...mist wolltes dir zeigen und schicken^^


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

Civilian killing squads
With clubs and machetes
So the killing starts
There is no escape
From the interahamwe
Clubbed, burned and raped

ist ein bischen schwerer, glaube ich^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> minas komm mal zu msn^^
> 
> Eduth...mist wolltes dir zeigen und schicken^^



zu msn hmm wird schwer ohne msn aufm pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in ca 6 stunden kay?^^


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

ok^^ so das lied klingt gerade aus mit nem solo...und ende


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> Civilian killing squads
> With clubs and machetes
> So the killing starts
> There is no escape
> ...



wenn du meinst ..
mindverbolt oder wie die heissen -.- Triumph Of Genocide (midvinterblot heissen sie^^)


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Triumph Of Genocide von Unleashed


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn du meinst ..
> mindverbolt oder wie die heissen -.- Triumph Of Genocide (midvinterblot heissen sie^^)



Triumph Of Genocide stimmt, der bandname nicht


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Triumph Of Genocide von Unleashed


richtig


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

hmm ok dann isses cover -.-
also laut google gibts 2 ^^
und eine davon sind die .. scheiss cover leute (kenn nur das .. naja go lurock)
http://www.darklyrics.com/lyrics/unleashed...vinterblot.html


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm ok dann isses cover -.-


 so heißt das album^^


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

_For the wrath of God has been placed in his power.
He cast warefare over the kindred, his military actions compose eradication and genocide on the holy and sacred.
A cloak hides the identity of this leading politician.
His speech distorts his terminological inexactitude.
He remains remorseless toward his ongoing success in his fabricated image amongst this crumbling nation,
unaided possessing the entire world within his palms.
_


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

ne mein ein cover -> nachsingen bla bla blub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badwitch22 (31. Juli 2008)

mein pc is am arsch deswegen benutz ich grad einen anderen der keine boxen hatt und keine lieder hatt aber ich gib mal denn text vor : alt wie ein baum möchte ich werden genau wie der dichter es beschreibt !!



tipp:älterer rock !!!



ps:hip hop is das größte !!!!


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> _For the wrath of God has been placed in his power.
> He cast warefare over the kindred, his military actions compose eradication and genocide on the holy and sacred.
> A cloak hides the identity of this leading politician.
> His speech distorts his terminological inexactitude.
> ...



mein eh wieder das falsche .. 
genesis heist die band oder? und sonst ist was mit cowboy job .. oder  job for cowboy irgend sowas .. glaub ich


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mein eh wieder das falsche ..
> genesis heist die band oder? und sonst ist was mit cowboy job .. oder  job for cowboy irgend sowas .. glaub ich


Minas, googlen ist scheiße! Und ich will Band + Titel hören!


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

Badwitch22 schrieb:


> mein pc is am arsch deswegen benutz ich grad einen anderen der keine boxen hatt und keine lieder hatt aber ich gib mal denn text vor : alt wie ein baum möchte ich werden genau wie der dichter es beschreibt !!
> 
> tipp:älterer rock !!!
> 
> ps:hip hop is das größte !!!!


erst erraten : dann posten
und text muss ca 4 zeilen sein


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Minas, googlen ist scheiße! Und ich will Band + Titel hören!



wenn ich google hab ichs in 2sec junge ..
also ich glaub es ist
genesis und job for cowboy ..

als ob google falsche antworten ausgeben würde ..


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn ich google hab ichs in 2sec junge ..
> also ich glaub es ist
> genesis und job for cowboy ..
> 
> als ob google falsche antworten ausgeben würde ..


Falsch. Du liest den ersten Eintrag bei google und machst denselben Fehler wie eben, bei DarkLyrics werden zuerst Bandname und Album angezeigt...


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

job for a cowboy - Strings Of Hypocrisy


----------



## Badwitch22 (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> erst erraten : dann posten
> und text muss ca 4 zeilen sein


is doch ****** egal :
alt wie ein baum
möchte ich werden 
genau wie der dichter es beschreibt 

!!!!! is so besser ???


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> job for a cowboy - Strings Of Hypocrisy


Richtig, du bist.


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

Temperature's increased, searing my skin
I start to realize I'm the last of my kin
Acrid devastation in the furnace of fate
Bubbles on my body, I know it's far to late
Hair is removed by the embers hiss
Retarded people laugh, worthless life in a bliss
Eyes leave their sockets, sour taste of pus
Abscess boiling, burst and gush

ohne google bitte, ist eh recht einfach


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

Badwitch22 schrieb:


> is doch ****** egal :
> alt wie ein baum
> möchte ich werden
> genau wie der dichter es beschreibt
> ...


nein ist es nicht, weil ich dran bin, rat erst mal


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Bloodbath - Furnace Funeral


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bloodbath - Furnace Funeral


jop
ich muss mal was schweres suchen...


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

_To see the interior of a dark coffin
What is it like to be inside dead..?
Is there something I might perceive,
Or is it just infinity...?
Viley maggots swarm within stale pus,
Accelerating rate of putridity...
Thought patterns preserved in energetic form
Or is it lost, lost in infinity...? ...Fierce...

Is there something that I might live,
Or is it all lost in nothingness...?_


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Necrophagist...und irgentwas mit Tumor..glaube ich...die hattest du mal als sigi^^


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Necrophagist...und irgentwas mit Tumor..glaube ich...die hattest du mal als sigi^^


dann ist es necrophagist - advanced corpse tumor


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> dann ist es necrophagist - advanced corpse tumor


Jep.


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

könnten wir das genre wechseln?  auch gerne speed metal oder so aber ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus...im death metal..oder dark metal..ach egal^^


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

wartet ein bischen, ich muss was vernünftiges suchen


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

I was visiting in africa two months ago
My goal was to see all those wild animals
Most excited I was when I came close to elephants
They were so big and somehow so scary

und wehe es verwendet jemand google^^
(das höre ich selbst nichtmal)


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

WTF? oO Was sind denn das für Lyrics? Kein Tod, kein Blut, keine Gedärme, keine Vergewaltigungen, keine Apokalypse? Tzzz...


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> WTF? oO Was sind denn das für Lyrics? Kein Tod, kein Blut, keine Gedärme, keine Vergewaltigungen, keine Apokalypse? Tzzz...


du wirst dich wundern wenn du den rest der lyrics durchliest^^


----------



## Mimmiteh (31. Juli 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> I was visiting in africa two months ago
> My goal was to see all those wild animals
> Most excited I was when I came close to elephants
> They were so big and somehow so scary
> ...




Nie gehört.. habs dann doch mal gegoogelt^^ sag aber nicht was es ist.

Aber sehr bekloppter Bandname.


----------



## Mimmiteh (31. Juli 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> du wirst dich wundern wenn du den rest der lyrics durchliest^^



Allerdings ich sag nur AUA!!!!


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Falsch. Du liest den ersten Eintrag bei google und machst denselben Fehler wie eben, bei DarkLyrics werden zuerst Bandname und Album angezeigt...



falsch .. laut ipod heist bei mir das lied titel 6
ich hab nur das album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibts ein tool das musik analysiert und dann den namen reintut?

bei google suchen weis ich schon wie aber dann wär mir langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber sag was du willst ..


----------



## Mimmiteh (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> falsch .. laut ipod heist bei mir das lied titel 6
> ich hab nur das album
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du die Musik hast aber nicht weiß wie der Song heißt lass mal tunatic nebenbei laufen.

Ansonsten schön mp3tags schreiben...


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Olol! Die kompletten Lyrics sind ja genial, aber ich habs mir mal bei YouTube angehört... Nää, der kann ja mal gar nicht growlen!


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Wenn du die Musik hast aber nicht weiß wie der Song heißt lass mal tunatic nebenbei laufen.
> 
> Ansonsten schön mp3tags schreiben...



dazu bin ich ja zu faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


omg wenn einer meinen ipod klauen würd ich glaub der hätte psyco störungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ich für verschiedenes hör 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is echt schlimm

btw lied klingt echt psyco aber das kannt ich nid
they f... me *omg* und name ist auch soo dämlich .. wie kommt man nur auf sowas? 3 flaschen wodka intus?


----------



## Mimmiteh (31. Juli 2008)

Setzt mal einen neune Text rein raselius...


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

jop glaube nicht das irgendwer auf das lied gekommen wär XD


----------



## Mimmiteh (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dazu bin ich ja zu faul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab mir die Mühe gemacht^^
500 GB Musik... aber ich war auch krank und konnte eh nicht raus^^


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

und falls es wer noch nicht gegoogelt hat:
http://www.darklyrics.com/lyrics/torsofuck...afantasy.html#5

und jetzt kommt was richtig einfaches:

Diese Welt wird brennen
Und was von ihr bleibt
Kaum mehr als Asche
Nicht mehr als der Dreck
Aus der sie... entstand

Benzin ist mein Begleiter
Mein Freund und Wegbereiter
Sein Geruch an meiner Seite
Und Asche wird sein, was jetzt noch lebt


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Mühe gemacht^^
> 500 GB Musik... aber ich war auch krank und konnte eh nicht raus^^


Zomfg! 500 GB? Holy crap! Ich hab 336 GB Musik auf der Platte und hab kaum einen Überblick... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meistens den Ordner 'Hart und Laut' in die Playlist und dann die 'Shuffle'-Funktion an, fertig.
Da ist alles von Thrash-Metal bis Brutal Grindcore dabei... *g*


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Eisregen Deutschland in Flammen. So nochmal schön geschreiben ohne cabs und sosntigen müll^^


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> EISREGEN - DEUTSCHLAND IN FLAMMEN  hatten wir eisregen nicht schonmal?


stimmt


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

mein Post wurde zerhäckselt^^ 

ich such gleich mal


Wir sind zusammen hier drin
Und wir gehen den ganzen weg zusammen 
Wir sind wie die Finger einer Faust
Man kann uns nicht sehen 
Keiner kriegt uns auseinander
Sind schon viel zu weit gegangen
Ich glaub noch immer daran
Ich bin überzeugt davon


so bitte sehr leicht^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Mühe gemacht^^
> 500 GB Musik... aber ich war auch krank und konnte eh nicht raus^^



450gb und 50% kenn ich nidma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oo
ich tipp im normalfall nen namen ein bei der suche und lass laufen xD
oder eine der playlists 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klunker ich find das schwerer Oo .. kenn ich nid^^


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Mhm  ich geb mal en Tipp...Die Band heißt wie eine Geschcihte der 3 ???^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

mag die ??? nicht .. aus 2 gründen
zum einen mag ich keine kinde detektive
und zum zweiten sind ??? paar lvl über dir und oft tödlich xD

also hilft mir das auch nid weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

mhm...Wuff

so das war der ultimative tipp^^


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> mein Post wurde zerhäckselt^^
> 
> ich such gleich mal
> 
> ...



das kann man ja nicht mal googeln...


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> das kann man ja nicht mal googeln...



ich weiß =)  man braucht den Bandnamen und den Text zu finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ok ich nehme ein anderes lied

ich such mal


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

das war das alte =) #

das heir sit auch gut =)



I needed you,
Probably as bad as I need another hole in the head
Was I mean to you?
Car keys in your hand
I believe that you would leave me for dead


 also das sollte doch welche kennen


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

nickelback - another hole in the head?


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> das kann man ja nicht mal googeln...



bei google hab ichs gefunden ..
aber ich kanne es nid .. darum nix post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> nickelback - another hole in the head?



jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

Freundliches plastik berät uns gern
Schenkt uns ein lächeln, das plastik-fern(sehen)
Hat rezepte gegen plastikangst
300 cliparts für den plastikspaß

Sie finden immer neue stellen an ihren körpern
Die noch nicht plastik sind
3 monate ohne grundgebühr, ein handy
Für das plastikkind

wer die band kennt, weis es sofort^^


----------



## Ötzalan (31. Juli 2008)

gehts noch undergroundiger? sind die auf myspace bekannt geworden oder wie?

Solche sachen kennen nur cracks - sry aber das ist nich sportlich

habs gegooglet und bin entsetzt!

gruss


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

verpakt in plastik heisst das lied nur von wem weis ich nid .. habs aber ma gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eis ist verpackt in pastik
3 sorten leckeres plastik

oder so geht das lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> gehts noch undergroundiger? sind die auf myspace bekannt geworden oder wie?
> 
> Solche sachen kennen nur cracks - sry aber das ist nich sportlich
> 
> ...


 so unbekannt sind die auch wieder nicht, zumindest für die, sich ein bischen mit der musikrichtung auskennen


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Toll, das kennt jawohl jeder... Japanische Kampfhörspiele - Verpackt in Plastik
Blöde Band, gefällt mir gar nüscht!


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> verpakt in plastik heisst das lied nur von wem weis ich nid .. habs aber ma gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


stimmt genau, fehlt nur noch die band


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

wegschmeiß....der name ist zu genial xD  ich poste das musikvideo mal nicht *g*


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

lurock .. von wo zum henker kennst du die?
ich habs nur ma beim kolegen gehört .. aber ich hör dem so selten zu xD


----------



## Ötzalan (31. Juli 2008)

raselius ich muss mich wohl für meine verfrüht6e Entrüstung entschuldigen. Tatsächlich ist es so: Ich hab scheinbar keine Ahnung mehr von mucke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte nur nen tollen song im kopf und wollte unbedingt das nächste erraten um diesen welchen zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also nimms mir nich krumm - japanische kampfhörspiele das doch kein name für ne band?! xD


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lurock .. von wo zum henker kennst du die?
> ich habs nur ma beim kolegen gehört .. aber ich hör dem so selten zu xD


Ich glaub riesentrolli hat mal im 'Was hörst du gerade?'-Fred davon geschrieben, ich fand den Namen so komisch, da hab ichs mir mal angehört... großer Fehler!


----------



## raselius (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich glaub riesentrolli hat mal im 'Was hörst du gerade?'-Fred davon geschrieben, ich fand den Namen so komisch, da hab ichs mir mal angehört... großer Fehler!


 so schlecht find ich die auch wieder nicht, sind halt mal ganz was eigenes^^


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

_Now
There is Only
A Dark Stone Tomb
With an Altar
An Altar which
Serves As a Bed
A Bed of Eternal Sleep
The Dreams of the Human in Sleep
Are Dreams of Relief
A Gate out of Hell
Into the Void of Death
Yet Undisturbed
The Human Sleep
And One Day
Will the Grave Be Unlocked
And the Soul
Must Return to His World_


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich glaub riesentrolli hat mal im 'Was hörst du gerade?'-Fred davon geschrieben, ich fand den Namen so komisch, da hab ichs mir mal angehört... großer Fehler!


 ok stimmt xD von ihm und von black muffin hör ich nie was an NIE NIE NIE XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ötzalan (31. Juli 2008)

Was ist aus dem guten alten mainstream geworden... der gesuchte song ist so dunkel... da is bestimmt wieder nen skandinavier am sich die seele ausm pelz gröhlen ne?^^

Wer den song kennt dem häng ich das geköpfte karnikel an was neulich im vorgarten lag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

ok jetzt habe ich en schaden...das sit ja grausam..brrrr..die ganze zeit nur ein laut wie von toten oder sosntwas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber da ich die band net kannte auch kein post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Was ist aus dem guten alten mainstream geworden... der gesuchte song ist so dunkel... da is bestimmt wieder nen skandinavier am sich die seele ausm pelz gröhlen ne?^^
> 
> Wer den song kennt dem häng ich das geköpfte karnikel an was neulich im vorgarten lag!
> 
> ...


 mainstream suxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und kommt genug im radio

kenn die band auch nid is auch schon älter .. 1992 .. <-- da war ich 2 jahre alt Oo xD
aber man muss ja nicht alles kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klingt aber nach death metal oder so an dem text an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> _Now
> There is Only
> A Dark Stone Tomb
> With an Altar
> ...



Einmal auf die neue Seite und noch einen Tipp:
Der Sänger ist seit 1994 im Knast...
Einfacher gehts echt nicht!


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

haniball? xD
also das was google gesagt hat wusst ich nid und kenn ihn auch nid .. 
nunja das erklärt wiso das lied von 1992 ist

edit meint: gradma wiki gelesen Oo hat der echt einen gekillt der ein solo auf seiner cd hatte? Oo


----------



## Ötzalan (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mainstream suxx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




muss ja nich popstars sein oder so, aber halt freie künstler alâ limp bizkit oder amy lee oder gar onkelz, rammstein etc

aber doch nich sowas^^

is ja keine wertung, ich kenn den song nich und nicht die intension dazu, allerdings ist es unheimlich... epic^^


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Einmal auf die neue Seite und noch einen Tipp:
> Der Sänger ist seit 1994 im Knast...
> Einfacher gehts echt nicht!


absurd?


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> absurd?


Nein.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

limp biskit und rammstein kenn ich auch xD (eine kerze für die onkelZ)
aber die findet man zu schnell raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm für next ma wo ich dran bin weis ich genau was ich poste .D

amy lee hingegen kenn ich nicht aber kling wie ne japanerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schaut aber nid so aus -.-^^


----------



## Ötzalan (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> limp biskit und rammstein kenn ich auch xD (eine kerze für die onkelZ)
> aber die findet man zu schnell raus
> 
> 
> ...




amy lee is die dame von evanescence you know 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw viva los tioz - hat cih ganz vergessen


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> absurd?



wobei das auch stimmen würd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1994 zu 6 jahren bzw 8 jahren
wiki meint:
Sebastian Schauseil und Hendrik Möbus wurden als Haupttäter wegen gemeinschaftlich geplanten Mordes, Freiheitsberaubung und Nötigung vom Landgericht Mühlhausen am 9. Februar 1994 zu einer achtjährigen, Andreas Kirchner als Mittäter zu einer sechsjährigen Jugendstrafe verurteilt.

is ne norwegische band nur so als info und das lied ist ziemlich gut find ich ^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> amy lee is die dame von evanescence you know
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich weis ... aber deswegen hör ich es trozdem nid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

Burzum -  A Lost forgotten sad spirit?


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

name + lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

bin doch dabei!^^


----------



## Ötzalan (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich weis ... aber deswegen hör ich es trozdem nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




darum gings glaub ich auch nicht... einfach "jo ich weiss" wäre wesentlich höflicher gewesen!


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

sorry meinte eher das ich die band nicht so mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zumindest als ich das bild sah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wurd es mir bewusst bei welcher band sie ist

was das mit höflichkeit zu tun hat kapier ich nun nicht aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Syr wenn es unhöflich rüber gekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Burzum -  A Lost forgotten sad spirit?


Du bist.


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

Ok!

We live in a beautiful world,
Yeah we do, yeah we do,
We live in a beautiful world,
Oh, we're sinking like stones
All the we fall for
Homes, places we've grown
All of us are done for



na dann ran an de Speck^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

coldplay - beautifull world

100mal im radio gekommen


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

nö falsch aber gruppe stimmt!


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Coldplay - Don't Panic


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Coldplay - Don't Panic




Jap richtig!^^


----------



## Mimmiteh (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> coldplay - beautifull world
> 
> 100mal im radio gekommen




hihi du googlest doch^^


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

_es ist schon ziemlich lange her
ich hab dich viele jahre schon bei mir
nicht mehr gesehen
dann kam dein anruf letzte nacht
ich hab gedacht es wär ein traum
das musst du doch verstehen
dann fiel mir alles wieder ein
das bild von dir hängt tief in mir
ich kann dich nicht vergessen
dann sagtest du, du kämst vorbei
und plötzlich stehst du vor mir in der tür _


----------



## Mimmiteh (31. Juli 2008)

Otto - A***gesicht


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Otto - A***gesicht


Das ging aber schnell... Richtig.


----------



## Mimmiteh (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das ging aber schnell... Richtig.




Zufall gerade reingeklickt und das Lied kannte ich^^

In my eyes
Indisposed
In disguise
As no one knows


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> hihi du googlest doch^^


die singen doch beatufull world -.-^^ scheiss gruppe


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die singen doch beatufull world -.-^^ scheiss gruppe



hey alles was man nicht mag , muss doch nicht gleich scheiße sein!^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

ne meinte damit das sie das lied nicht einfach gleich so nennen xD find die ansich ganz gut
wenn ich in nem lied 10mal it's a beatyfuul world singen würd ich es sciher nicht don't panic nennen xD

und bei youtube hab ich es auch ma so gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Mio5-zXZnI...feature=related <-- ^^ naja egal ..


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> In my eyes
> Indisposed
> In disguise
> As no one knows




Black Hole Sun - man die Gruppe von dem Sänger , der das letzte James Bond Lied gemacht hat.......^^


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

hier Soundgarden^^


----------



## Mimmiteh (31. Juli 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Black Hole Sun - man die Gruppe von dem Sänger , der das letzte James Bond Lied gemacht hat.......^^




Black holes sun stimmt schon mal und na na na, komm sag mir den Namen der Band^^


----------



## Mimmiteh (31. Juli 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> hier Soundgarden^^




The Winner ist Urengroll

DU bist!


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

Here's the setting,
Fashion magazines line the walls now,
The walls line the bullet holes,
You sure, you sure you let her have it,
You sure, you sure,





and GO


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne meinte damit das sie das lied nicht einfach gleich so nennen xD find die ansich ganz gut
> wenn ich in nem lied 10mal it's a beatyfuul world singen würd ich es sciher nicht don't panic nennen xD
> 
> und bei youtube hab ich es auch ma so gesehen
> ...





hahah ich habe dich aufs glatteis geführt.............^^


----------



## Mimmiteh (31. Juli 2008)

Panik at the disco - Time to dance ?!


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Panik at the disco - Time to dance ?!


mein itunes gibt dir recht. zwar mit bissl anderer schreibweise aber wayne^^


----------



## Mimmiteh (31. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mein itunes gibt dir recht. zwar mit bissl anderer schreibweise aber wayne^^



dann mach ich mal weiter^^
und da mir nix besseres einfällt, kommt jetzt ein song der gerade im Radio lief.

I'll protect you from the hooded claw
Keep the vampires from your door
When the chips are down I'll be around
With my undying, death-defying
Love for you


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Panik at the disco - Time to dance ?!




jap richtig! Du darfst weiter machen!^^


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> dann mach ich mal weiter^^
> und da mir nix besseres einfällt, kommt jetzt ein song der gerade im Radio lief.
> 
> I'll protect you from the hooded claw
> ...





Franky Goes to Hollywood - Power of Love


----------



## Mimmiteh (31. Juli 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Franky Goes to Hollywood - Power of Love



Genau.. your turn.


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

We are the seed of a new breed
we'll succeed our time has come
we are the new these words are true
let the light of love shine through



und los^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

wigfield (oder so^^)
it's allright

zu oft daneben getippt irgendwann muss ich richtig haben xD


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wigfield (oder so^^)
> it's allright
> 
> zu oft daneben getippt irgendwann muss ich richtig haben xD





Titel stimmt Gruppe nicht!^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

wtf? -.- ich dreh doch durch
also kiss isses nid ..
laut google + lyrics stimmt aber meins auch xD
edit meitn east 17?

und beide gruppen haben genau das selbe lied !
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=It...yrics&meta= <-- kukste

wusst ichs doch ^^ bin doch nid doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

hmmm nein nein nein!^^


----------



## Mimmiteh (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wtf? -.- ich dreh doch durch
> also kiss isses nid ..
> laut google + lyrics stimmt aber meins auch xD



Es gibt tatsächlich ein Lied von Whigfield mit dem gleichen Text und Titel^^

East 17 ?!

Edit: Titel stimmt.. It's allright


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> hmmm nein nein nein!^^



was dann?
kiss - nein
east 17 nein
wingfield - nein
guns'n'roses - sowiso nein
-.- nun weis ich auch nimmer


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich ein Lied von Whigfield mit dem gleichen Text und Titel^^
> 
> East 17 ?!
> 
> Edit: Titel stimmt.. It's allright



sag ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
anonsten hilft mein google link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also welche der 4 bands isses dies it's allright haben? bzw der 2 die GENAU den selben song haben? ^^


----------



## Mimmiteh (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sag ich doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ey Du nicht die Zunge rausstecken du hast deinen Beitrag Editiert nach dem ich meinen geschrieben habe^^ 
selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

easy 17 passt!


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

war vorher fertig !
wiso steht bei edit keine zeit -.-^^

edit meint: wiso stimmte denn meins nid? ist doch selbe lied oder irr ich mich da?kuk dir mal beide an xD sind genau gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also einer von beiden hats geklaut

ah man will entlich wieder naja mninimeh du kannst da bei edit nid steht wann ich editet hab .. grml


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> war vorher fertig !
> wiso steht bei edit keine zeit -.-^^
> [...]


hättest ja einstellen können. beim editen gibts ne option "füge bearbeitet von zeile ein" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (31. Juli 2008)

Macht mal jetz einer hier?^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hättest ja einstellen können. beim editen gibts ne option "füge bearbeitet von zeile ein"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



echt? hmm bei schnell edit nid ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei voll edit ok .. noch nie benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> echt? hmm bei schnell edit nid ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann darfste auch net rummaulen^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

gogo minimthe sonst mach ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimmiteh (31. Juli 2008)

I am just a poor boy and my storys seldom told
Ive squandered my resistance for a pocketful of mumbles, such are promises
All lies and jest, still the man hears what he wants to hear
And disregards the rest, hmmmm


Edit:  PS.: Minimthe?! Wer ist das^^


----------



## PTK (31. Juli 2008)

Simon and Garfunkel-The Boxer?
wenn ja kommt meins xD



Hörst du mir eigentlich noch zu?
Warum siehst du mich nicht an?
Verstehst du was ich sage,
was ich sagen will seit Jahren?
Oder rede ich nur gegen eine Wand?


----------



## Mimmiteh (31. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> Simon and Garfunkel-The Boxer?
> wenn ja kommt meins xD



Ja vollkommen^^




PTK schrieb:


> Hörst du mir eigentlich noch zu?
> Warum siehst du mich nicht an?
> Verstehst du was ich sage,
> was ich sagen will seit Jahren?
> Oder rede ich nur gegen eine Wand?



Mist ich hör die Melodie, aber ich komm nicht drauf.


----------



## Kofineas (31. Juli 2008)

es zieht sich^^

kommt mir auch arg bekannt vor.. durchforse gerade meinen pc^^


----------



## PTK (31. Juli 2008)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na kommt ihr drauf???


----------



## Mimmiteh (1. August 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nein leider nicht...
sag mal !!!


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

nö!^^

Böhse Onkelz?


----------



## PTK (1. August 2008)

Jasper-Dich zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

wer isn das oO? ... also schon bands die man kennen sollte plx^^


----------



## PTK (1. August 2008)

interpret des hdl songs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2008)

ZOMG.....


wat nu? ffa? ptk noch mal?


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

ach der typ .. war mal thread im forum naja ich hör mir doch nid all seine lieder an xD


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

da bin ich ja froh, das ich das nicht kennne...................^^



hrhrhrhrh keinen schaden davon!


----------



## PTK (2. August 2008)

hm..
dann hab ich was xD

I look around me
But all I seem to see
Is people going nowhere
Expecting sympathy


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Simple Plan When im gone...vllt?  war das net das vid wo so ne frau auf der straße gestorben ist?..es sit zu warm^^


----------



## grege (2. August 2008)

würd ich auch sagen^^ 
 @klunker: wer isn das auf der animation in deiner sig?^^


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Cameron Diaz...ich will das in Groß  so 1280*1024 wäre nett^^


----------



## grege (2. August 2008)

jo das wär ech tnet schlecht...


----------



## Shrukan (2. August 2008)

sage auch When I'm gone, gerade nochmal angehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (2. August 2008)

Klunker it's your turn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skillorius (2. August 2008)

Go Klunker °_°


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Hey
Ho
Let´s go!
The girls in the subbord
They wear noserings made of Phosphor
Their lips are blue hair is green
They got piercings in their ears
Sticking out of the pockets some bottles of beer
They´re running through the streets
And every place that they go is a smell of fuel in the air



sehr einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

Busted - Hurra Hurra Die Schule Brennt <--
oder irgend ne andere kak band die es gecovert hat ...
z.b. extrabreit .. wobei die es in deutsch haben ..

btw klunker mach ma gad auf sigi von minas wart raus ..
und next ma mach ich copy right auf mein bild Xd


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin z faul zum aktualisieren, aber ok mach ich =)


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

geht ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


soo

Have you ever met my friend Kyle`s mom?
She`s the biggest bitch in the whole wide world.
She`s a mean old bitch and has stupid hair.
She`s a b-b-b-b-b-b-bitch.

von meinem lieblings sänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 uff ist der dick .. 
mehr hinweise bruacht wohl keiner


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> geht ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Southpark
Cartman    gibs von southpark offizielle lieder? Oo


----------



## K0l0ss (2. August 2008)

Das ist Eric Cartman mit Kyle's Mom is a bitch


----------



## Taikunsun (2. August 2008)

Was willst du noch
Willst du meine tage zählen
Warum mußt du mich
Mit meiner sehnsucht quälen

Deine hölle brennt in mir
Du bist mein überlebenselixier
Ich bin zerrissen
Wann kommst du meine wunden küssen


Is zwar etwas älter schon aber immer noch gut


----------



## riesentrolli (2. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warum machst du jetz?


----------



## K0l0ss (2. August 2008)

Gute Frage. Ich edite mal was rein. Und das da oben sollte von Falco sein. Out of the Dark


Und hier der neue. Bin gespannt, wer da drauf kommt.

_I have to block out thoughts of you so I don&#8217;t lose my head
They crawl in like a cockroach leaving babies in my bed
Dropping little reels of tape to remind me that I&#8217;m alone
Playing movies in my head that make a porno feel like home
There's a burning in my pride, a nervous bleeding in my brain
An ounce of peace is all I want for you. Will you never call again?
And will you never say that you love me just to put it in my face?
And will you never try to reach me?
It is I that wanted space_


Mir gefällt der Song sehr, bin durch meine Mutter auf die Band gekommen. Genre is schwer ein zu ordnen. Geht so Richtung Alternativ, hat aber manchmal auch ein paar Punk-Fetzen in Song, wie der hier, der gesucht wird.


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Das ist Eric Cartman mit Kyle's Mom is a bitch



jop


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

hmm das lied klingt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber kannte es 100%tig nid ;P
also ohne google wär ich nie drauf gekommen ;O


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

ich mag die stimme nicht wirklich gern...und  deine mutter hört sowas? hat ja mal was^^     is übrigens blue october mit hate me


----------



## K0l0ss (2. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich mag die stimme nicht wirklich gern...und  deine mutter hört sowas? hat ja mal was^^     is übrigens blue october mit hate me



Richtig. Was meine Mutter alles hört...ich bekomm reichlich viel Musik von der und sie von mir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

I used to hang out with my homies gettin stupid every night
Till I met her and she chained me up to keep me out of sight
I got to get away from her I think I'm running out of time
'Cause I think I'm gonna die whenever she's behind the wheel
And it drives me up the wall when she asks me how I feel
I don't really want to talk so I tell her that I'm doing fine
There's got to be a way that I can get it through her head

plop^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. August 2008)

Hm, das habe ich doch eben erst gehört^^

SR- 71 - Wish she was dead


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

stimmt nur ohne das wish 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das gehörte zum video titel...du bist dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. August 2008)

Rage in the cage
And piss upon the stage
There's only one sure way
To bring the giant down
Defunct the strings
Of cemetary things
With one flat foot
On the devil's wing

Crawl on me
Sink into me
Die for me


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Rage in the cage
> And piss upon the stage
> There's only one sure way
> To bring the giant down
> ...


Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl



Jup.


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

_Ideologies and concepts failed
A sycophantic feast
Laid before his royal satanic grace
A dark reality penetrates, a protest of deceit
Imperialists and subjects face to face
Terror is the shadow of our fear
Terror is the shadow_


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab mir heute zu viele amvs angeguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kreator when darkness takes dominion  oder so ähnlich^^


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

So ähnlich.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

When Death Takes Its Dominion  =)


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Jep, du bist.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

A little piece of me grows old
I keep on walking down this road
I've seen a million people change
But I will stay the same
Had to know you, (Know you, know you)
How to steal and borrow
Had to know you, (Know you, know you)
Never catch, you're never gonna catch tomorrow


kennt ihr bestimmt =)


----------



## riesentrolli (2. August 2008)

lostprophets - can't catch tomorrow

!!!


----------



## Saytan (2. August 2008)

Lostprophets - Can't Catch Tomorrow

edit:-.-


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> lostprophets - can't catch tomorrow
> 
> !!!



dann mach mal weiter


----------



## riesentrolli (2. August 2008)

_I watch and stare as Rosin`s eyes
Turn a darker shade of red
And the bullet with this sniper lie
In their bloody gutless cell
Must we starve on crumbs from long ago
Through these bars of men made steel
Is it a great or little thing we fought
Knelt the conscience blessed to kill_

müsste eigtl mind. einer hier kennen


----------



## rEdiC (2. August 2008)

Flogging Molly - Drunken Lullabies.


Neu:

the night was dark
the seas were rough
the port lay straight ahead
the booze ran out
the men grew tired
and this is what they said:
"captain if you cannot find a place to set her down
then you'll be sleeping right along with this vessel in the ground"


----------



## Saytan (2. August 2008)

i-was von flogging molly glaub ich,drunken lulabyes?Ist aber kake^^

edit:ach ich geh sterben -.-


----------



## Saytan (2. August 2008)

mad caddies-wierd beard?


----------



## rEdiC (2. August 2008)

Jau.


----------



## Saytan (2. August 2008)

_"Ich erwache lachend,trinke ein Glas Kinderblut
ich bin ein Sünder schlechten Menschen geht es immer gut
obwohl es draussen schneit,wird mir unglaublich heiß
es ergreift besitz über mich,schwitze kratze mir die haut vom leib
und als ich wieder erwache betrachte ich das aufgeschlitzte Fleisch
und die Narben Formen seinen Namen,damit ich meinen neuen Besitzer weiss
der dämon legion ist jetz mein untermieter,ich fluche latein
keine kontrolle mehr über mein Unterkiefer
Ich und das Ungeziefer vereint bis an meinen letzten Tag
Er kontrolliert meinen Kopf und dreht ihn um 360°
triff mich in der Leichenhalle wie ich im Sarg lieg,deine alte knal**_

Das müsst ihr knacken,google findet das Lied nicht,also versuchts nicht^^

You are not prepared!


----------



## riesentrolli (2. August 2008)

och ich hab da was gefunden. allerdings steh ich dem noch sehr kritisch gegenüber.


----------



## Black Muffin (2. August 2008)

Das is MC BASSTARD
Krankeren Hip Hop gibt es nit hab ihn auf der Rap City Berlin getroffen GANXXXTA!


----------



## riesentrolli (2. August 2008)

hmm dann war mein fund wohl net ganz verkehrt. hab auf mzee im forum was gefunden von wegen, basstard und tarek würden nen song machen oder so


----------



## Saytan (2. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> och ich hab da was gefunden. allerdings steh ich dem noch sehr kritisch gegenüber.



 Warum ?

@ black muffin
ja und welches lied?
Ausserdem rapt er nicht diese stelle^^


----------



## Black Muffin (2. August 2008)

MC BASSTARD FT. Taktloss - horror rap?


----------



## Saytan (2. August 2008)

Nein,ist es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (2. August 2008)

Mc Basstard feat. Frauenarzt - Wenn die Bullen kommen?


----------



## Saytan (2. August 2008)

Nö ist es auch nicht !


----------



## Black Muffin (2. August 2008)

ja verdammt dann muss es Taktloss, MC Basstard - Horrorclowns
sein


----------



## Saytan (2. August 2008)

Nein!!!!!!!!!!^^
Also:
Nicht Frauenarzt und auch kein Taktlos
MC Basstard ist richtig


----------



## Black Muffin (2. August 2008)

Sry, hab kA mehr...


----------



## PlutoII (2. August 2008)

Mc Basstard feat. Tarek - Besessen


----------



## Saytan (2. August 2008)

NEIIIIIIIIIIN! -.-

Du hast es erraten ;(
Okay du bist dran,hörst du Mc Basstard oder nach gegoogelt?


----------



## PlutoII (2. August 2008)

Ich hör KIZ und liebe tarek^^


Also, nächstes:

Paradise comes at a price 
That I am not prepared to pay
What were we built for?
Could someone tell me please

The good news is she can't have babies
And won't exept gifts from me
What are they for?
They just grow up and break the laws you've loved

Dürfte einem Moderator hier nicht schwer fallen^^


----------



## Saytan (2. August 2008)

Du spielverderber ! Ich dachte ich hätte eins das keiner hier knacken kann! xD Naja okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> i-was von flogging molly glaub ich,drunken lulabyes?Ist aber kake^^
> 
> edit:ach ich geh sterben -.-




was Oo grrrr


----------



## Saytan (2. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> was Oo grrrr



Ich find dein Ava geil hrrr hrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kofineas (2. August 2008)

aufgrund deiner sig würde ich sagen muse^^


edith: hah mein bruder kannte es^^ von Muse  das Stück Megalomania

damits fair bleibt hat den nächsten song auch mein bruder ausgesucht^^

Da er sich sicher war, poste ich schonmal^^

My knee is still shaking, like I was twelve, 
Sneaking out of the classroom, by the back door. 
A man railed at me twice though, but I didn't care. 
Waiting is wasting for people like me. 

Don't try to live so wise. 
Don't cry 'cause you're so right. 
Don't dry with fakes or fears, 
'Cause you will hate yourself in the end. 


Also dazu bleibt zu sagen, dass mein Bruder Anime Freak ist, genau wie ich..und etwas in der nähe dieses Beitrages könnte zur Findung des Titels ggf. helfen^^


----------



## Rodney (2. August 2008)

Das ist vom Soundtrack von NARUTO!

Heißt Wind, glaube ich, weiss ich aber nicht sicher weil ich nämlich mehr die Mangas lese.

Hab mal bei Youtube geschaut, ja, genau, das' Wind!


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

......sind intros erlaubt? wenn ja mach ich gleich ein japansiches bleach intro xD
Naruto Wind


edith: ich hätte nicht noch en intro suchen sollen..shit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (2. August 2008)

Ich war schneller.

Was ist - das?

Amused by the trials and tribulations
If I survive I fly from here
But as the chosen pessimist

I carve my name in stone
I carve my name in stone

Amused by the trials and tribulations
If I survive I fly from here

How can I keep balance in this race?
Come faith I'm dying...


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

In Flames The Chosen Pessimist  emp hat tolle klamotten von denen.


----------



## Rodney (2. August 2008)

Jawohl!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Gewalt erzeugt Gegengewalt, hat man Dir das nicht erklärt ?
Oder hast Du da auch wie so oft einfach nicht genau zugehört ?
Jetzt stehst Du vor mir und wir sind ganz allein.
Keiner kann Dir helfen keiner steht Dir bei
und ich schlag nur noch auf Dich ein !


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. August 2008)

Hmm, irgendwas von den Toten Hosen. Hehehe^^


----------



## Rodney (2. August 2008)

Neee, das is nicht Schrei Nach Liebe von den Hosen.

Mitten In Die Fresse von den Ärzten.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Neee, das is nicht Schrei Nach Liebe von den Hosen.
> 
> Mitten In Die Fresse von den Ärzten.


 Oo schrei nach liebe ist auch von den ärtzten...
mitten in die fresse rein oder auch shunder song^^  richtig du bist


----------



## Hishabye (2. August 2008)

Von wo stammt der Text aus meiner Sig?^^


----------



## Rodney (2. August 2008)

Sorry, denkfehler, war son lese das Eine und na ja, weisstscho.

Gut...

Held in Your arms
But too far from my heart
Held in Your arms
But too far from my heart

These thoughts will carry me
Through the darkest nights
While your eyes rest in...
These thoughts will carry me
Through *[Insert Songname here]*
While your eyes rest in mine



> Von wo stammt der Text aus meiner Sig?^^



Du bist nicht dran... ausserdem kenn ich das Lied nicht!!


----------



## riesentrolli (2. August 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Von wo stammt der Text aus meiner Sig?^^


müsste von samy sein, aber wie rodney sagte das is scheiß egal du bist net dran


----------



## Urengroll (2. August 2008)

Jap 

Sammy Deluxe - Weck mich auf?


----------



## Rodney (2. August 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Held in Your arms
> But too far from my heart
> Held in Your arms
> But too far from my heart
> ...




DAS hier ist dran!


----------



## riesentrolli (2. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Jap
> 
> Sammy Deluxe - Weck mich auf?


ja



Rodneymullen schrieb:


> DAS hier ist dran!


/sign aber trotzdem mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (2. August 2008)

Ja, mimimimimiiiiiii!

><


----------



## Painhawk (3. August 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Sorry, denkfehler, war son lese das Eine und na ja, weisstscho.
> 
> Gut...
> 
> ...



The Darkest Nights ist das


----------



## Minastirit (3. August 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Von wo stammt der Text aus meiner Sig?^^


von nem hip hopper 
sami delux oder so
^^

das von painhawk stimmt glaubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

Jawohlm Darkest Nights von A.I.L.D.!

Painhawk, du bist!


----------



## Rhokan (3. August 2008)

.... wieso müssen die leute immer raten und kommen dann nich wieder....


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

Minas ist sehr regelmasig hier.


----------



## Rhokan (3. August 2008)

Minas is aber nicht dran : O


----------



## Kofineas (3. August 2008)

halt stzopp, die antwort war nicht ganz richtig( wind stimmt,aber der interpret nicht), und es handelt sich um ein outro von naruto, es ist aber von einem japanischen musiker, ...


----------



## Painhawk (3. August 2008)

So hier mein Lied

I walked the line, the line I choose
I see the people in front of me
I climbed the wall, the wall of news
I watched them show the tragedy

If you were me, could you defend
The given rights to all the men?
Let's fuck the world with all it's trend


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

Akeboshi heißt der Interpret von Naruto-Song.

They say it's all about to end!!

Scars On broadway They Say

Die Band ist Wow, shit, bei mir schon wieder in Vergessenheit geraten.

Danke für die Erinnerung!

Da ich mir zu 99.99% sicher bin, dass das die Band ist, kommt hier eines meiner aktuellen Lieblingslieder:
I try to make it through my life, in my way, there's you
I try to make it through these lies, that's all I do

Just don't deny it
Just don't deny it and deal with it, yeah
Just deal with it

You try to break me,
You wanna break me...bit by bit,
That's just part of it


----------



## Rhokan (4. August 2008)

apocalyptica?....


----------



## Damiane (4. August 2008)

Definitiv Apacalyptica.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: hups, Schreibfehler^^


----------



## Rodney (4. August 2008)

Also nicht Apacalypica 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, ja, Apocalytica feat. Adam Grontier - I Don't Care

Wer jetzt dran ist?
Mir doch Wurst, schlagt ecuh drum...


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Minas ist sehr regelmasig hier.



was vlt ein grund für meine posts ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gogo postet lied sonst wird mir langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (4. August 2008)

dann mach ich mal

Ride! Through the crossfire
Ride! through the flames,
like a predator in the night
The eagles fly into eternal sunset
The heroes die, dying for their pride


----------



## K0l0ss (4. August 2008)

Den Song kenn ich.

Ensiferum - Iron.

Da ich mir sehr sicher bin such ich mal was raus.


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

kp^^
aber lied heisst sicher was mit ride 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: laut google hat koloss recht^^


----------



## Rhokan (4. August 2008)

K0l0ss hat auch recht^^

da dädädä da dädädä!

Ensiferum - Iron


----------



## K0l0ss (4. August 2008)

_Look inside
See what has become of her
Hiding within again
Can she pick herself up again
It's just too difficult and arduous to let go_

Hard Rock/Metal.

Sollte sehr leicht sein.


----------



## Rhokan (4. August 2008)

Disturbed - Facade

10.000 Fists mag ich aber mehr ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (4. August 2008)

Jap. Richtig. War auch leicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (4. August 2008)

Wenn die Schilde krachen, die Schlächter lachen, der Tod so hart und schnell.
Der Wind, er trägt mein Stoßgebet in die kalte Welt.
Das Haupt erhoben, Schwert gezogen stürz ich in die Flut,
breche mich durch heiße Wogen, mein Schwert starrt rot von Blut.

Mal gucken ob ihr drauf kommt, wers kennt sollte eigentlich gleich drauf kommen

edit: braucht ihr  n tipp?


----------



## K0l0ss (4. August 2008)

Ja. Ich glaub ich brauch nen Tipp. Komm gar nicht klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (4. August 2008)

Die Band hat nen Name wie ein Scifi film


----------



## K0l0ss (4. August 2008)

Ah. Moment...ich weiß es...es liegt mir auf der Zunge, verdammt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




&#8364;dit: Nach durchsuchen meiner Musiksammlung hab ich es glaube ich....

Equilibrium - Der Sturm?


----------



## Rhokan (4. August 2008)

richtig^^

bin mal weg, wow spielen^^


----------



## Urengroll (4. August 2008)

hört sich gut an.................^^


der Film war zum Schluss auch mal richtig Äction reich!


----------



## K0l0ss (4. August 2008)

_Zwei Gestalten am Waldesrand, 
der Vater zum Sohn mit erhobener Hand: 
"In diesem Wald", sagt er, "herrscht die Bosheit! 
Geh nie hinein, geh nie bei Dunkelheit!"_

Wer da wohl drauf kommt. Ich kenn da wen, der das wissen muss, aber der guckt hier eh nicht rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (4. August 2008)

Schandmaul - Ein Waldmär


und du meinst den Mod Noxiel...............^^


----------



## K0l0ss (4. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Schandmaul - Ein Waldmär
> 
> 
> und du meinst den Mod Noxiel...............^^




Doppelt richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (4. August 2008)

_Oh turn around and I'll be there
well there's a scar right through my heart but I'll bare it again
oh I thought we were the human rance 
but we were just another border line case
and the stars reach down and tell us there's always one escape oh
_



so mal gucken, ob das erkannt wird!^^


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

hmm komm grad nid drauf .. hmm
aber das mit schandmaul hätt ich auch gewusst ;( mag die band^^


----------



## Urengroll (4. August 2008)

los minas rate doch mal wieder.............^^


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

wenn ichs nid rausfind -.- grml 
laut google isses eine band die ich noch nie gehört habe ..


----------



## Urengroll (4. August 2008)

ja wenn du nicht fragst, ob es diese band ist, dann wirst du es nie herrausfinden!

schon in der sesamstraße sang man " wer  nicht fragt bleibt dumm!"


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

ich weis doch von wem das lied ist und wie es heisst -.- 
aber ohne google weis ich es nicht .. so einfach ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich wär auch nie drauf gekommen

Gründung 1979 
Auflösung 1989 
Genre New Romantic  <-- hör ich nid so ganz^^


----------



## Urengroll (4. August 2008)

na los lösen minas!


----------



## xFraqx (4. August 2008)

Hier mal ne harte Nuss für euch :


_Today, I said goodbye!
Goodbye!
Oh I didn't need to leave to stay right here
Today, I said goodbye!
Goodbye!
Oh I didn't need to leave to stay right here
Today, I said goodbye!
Goodbye!
Oh I didn't need to leave to stay right here
Today, I said goodbye!
Goodbye!
Oh I didn't need to leave to say right here
Today, I said goodbye!

I'm the pariah (Break me)
I am the liar (Save me)
I can take anything (Make me)
Accuse me of everything (Take me)
Cut off the system (Enslave me)
Deny my existence (Erase me)
I won't be afraid (Try me)
I won't be unmade (Save me)

So Come on - Break it off
Come on - Buy the lie
Come on - Say it, say it
Come on
Say goodbye!
Goodbye!
Oh I didn't need to leave to stay right here
Today, I said goodbye!
Goodbye!
Oh I didn't need to leave to stay right here
Today, I said goodbye!
Goodbye!
Oh I didn't need to leave to stay right here
Today, I said goodbye!
Goodbye!
Oh I didn't need to leave to stay right here
Today, I said goodbye!

One - One
Two - Two
Three - Three
NIL!_


----------



## Urengroll (4. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Hier mal ne harte Nuss für euch :
> 
> NIL![/i]




bist ja gar nicht dran!


----------



## Urengroll (5. August 2008)

*push*


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

ich weiß es auch aber ich hab auch gecheatet^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> na los lösen minas!


why? hab auch gecheatet = darf nid


----------



## Urengroll (5. August 2008)

Spandau Ballet - Threw the Barricades


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

ja macn next one .. ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

es lag mir auf der zunge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (5. August 2008)

wer erkennt diese Textzeile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aus mir unbekannten gründen is die quali etwas schlecht .. aber wenn mans kennt ... ERkennt mans auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ... kein phising oder son scheiss


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

blöder song .. mein firefox is abgefuckt deswegen -.- grml
kp bei mir kommt nur de de de <-- fehler das er aufhäng
kekekekekekekekekekekekekekekeke futsch ..


----------



## Alanium (5. August 2008)

Also irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor, kann's aber net zuordnen...


----------



## xFraqx (5. August 2008)

Klingt wie das 0815 Metal Geschramme , irgendwas von Slipknot ?


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

so weiter geht es!

Denn der windr treibt regen übers Land.
Holt die Goldenen Gaben holt die Goldenen Gaben.
Hejo spann den wagen an, den der win treibt Regen übers Land.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

die Mario -Brothers mit Kuschenfahrt ahoi?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> so weiter geht es!
> 
> Denn der windr treibt regen übers Land.
> Holt die Goldenen Gaben holt die Goldenen Gaben.
> Hejo spann den wagen an, den der win treibt Regen übers Land.



God Damnit!
Ich hab irgendwo die Klaviernoten da muss der Name draufstehn -.-*


----------



## Mefisthor (7. August 2008)

is das nich so nen Volkslied Oo da gibts doch sicher keinen interpreten ne ? ^^


----------



## Lurock (7. August 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> is das nich so nen Volkslied Oo da gibts doch sicher keinen interpreten ne ? ^^


Glaube ich auch. Deswegen sag ich mal das Lied heißt:
'Hejo, spann den Wagen an'


----------



## Mefisthor (7. August 2008)

Weil Urengroll ganz pöse ein Volkslied gepostet hat mach ich mal weiter mit ner ganz harten Nuss:

Es is die Deutsche Übersetzung (frei übersetzt) eines songs (1. Strophe)

Es scheint so offensichtlich 
Da ist etwas mit uns 
Ich rieche das Gefühl, 
Durch den Raum 
Also kann ich dich fragen? 
Nicht zu früh, oder direkt,
Aber ich glaube, ich werde mich töten 
Wenn ich nie erfahre ...

lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : hmm is ne zu harte nuss ..  ein tipp noch

Es ist eine Amerikanische Rock Band


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Glaube ich auch. Deswegen sag ich mal das Lied heißt:
> 'Hejo, spann den Wagen an'


Argh, das heißt so, das kenn' ich sogar!! Verdammt!!

@Mefisthor: Du bsit gar nicht dran! Pfui! Aus!


----------



## Lurock (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Argh, das heißt so, das kenn' ich sogar!! Verdammt!!


Wenn Schnuggi sich da so sicher ist mach ich mal weiter:

_Take a look to the sky just before you die
It is the last time you will
Blackened roar massive roar fills the crumbling sky
Shattered goal fills his soul with a ruthless cry
Stranger now, are his eyes, to this mystery
He hears the silence so loud
Crack of dawn, all is gone except the will to be
Now they will see what will be, blinded eyes to see_


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn Schnuggi sich da so sicher ist mach ich mal weiter:


Meine Sis hat das im Chor gesungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. August 2008)

Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls ?

Edit: Bin mir nicht sicher aber auf jedenfall Metallica.


----------



## drummen (7. August 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls ?
> 
> Edit: Bin mir nicht sicher aber auf jedenfall Metallica.



Wow einer der wenigen Lieder, die ich auch erkannt hätte und dann nimmst du es mir weg :/

Naja ich kann deine Einschätzung nur bestätigen :O


----------



## Mefisthor (7. August 2008)

so dann bin ich jetzt ja dran ^^ .. wie schon gepostet:

Es is die Deutsche Übersetzung (Frei übersetzt aus dem Englischen) eines Songs (1. Strophe) einer Amerikanischen Rock Band:

Es scheint so offensichtlich 
Da ist etwas mit uns 
Ich rieche das Gefühl, 
Durch den Raum 
Also kann ich dich fragen? 
Nicht zu früh, oder direkt,
Aber ich glaube, ich werde mich töten 
Wenn ich nie erfahre ...

lg


----------



## xFraqx (7. August 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> so dann bin ich jetzt ja dran ^^ .. wie schon gepostet:
> 
> Es is die Deutsche Übersetzung (Frei übersetzt aus dem Englischen) eines Songs (1. Strophe) einer Amerikanischen Rock Band:
> 
> ...




Oh mann das ist hart :/


----------



## Mefisthor (7. August 2008)

jop wollt verhindern das es gegoogelt wird ^^

naja ich geb noch nen paar tipps weils echt hart is

-die band wurde 1994 gegründet
-sie besteht aus 4 leuten(alle männlich)
-das letzte album erschien am 5.Mai 2006 und war damit das 3te album

naja vll stell ich ja noch das englische rein weil die band nich sehr bekannt is ^^

lg

Edit: Hier die Lyrics vom ganzen lied (nen wenig pervers ^^)

Es scheint so offensichtlich 
Da ist etwas mit uns 
Ich rieche das Gefühl, 
Durch den Raum 
Also kann ich dich fragen? 
Nicht zu früh, oder direkt,
Aber ich glaube, ich werde mich töten 
Wenn ich nie erfahre ... 

Was muss ich tun 
Um in dir zu sein? 
Um in dir zu sein? 
Weil ich die Art und Weise wie du dich bewegst liebe, 
Wenn ich in dir bin
Wenn ich in dir bin ... 

Einfach fragen, und ich werde tun, 
Alles, was du möchtest, dass ich tu 
Es gibt kein Limit 
Wie weit ich gehen will 
Und ich bin mir sicher, ich kann nicht behaupten, 
ein Gentlemen zu sein
Aber bevor ich anfing, 
Ich wollte nur wissen, 
wollte nur wissen .... 

Was muss ich tun 
Um in dir zu sein? 
Um in dir zu sein? 
Weil ich die Art und Weise wie du dich bewegst liebe, 
Wenn ich in dir bin
Wenn ich in dir bin ... 

Für jetzt werde ich das Spiel spielen 
Und ich warte auf deinen zug 
Aber ich muss sagen 
Das ich nie verliere ... 

Was muss ich tun 
Um in dir zu sein? 
Um in dir zu sein?
Was muss ich tun 
Um in dir zu sein? 
Um in dir zu sein?
Weil ich die Art und Weise wie du dich bewegst liebe, 
Wenn ich in dir bin
Wenn ich in dir bin ...
Wenn ich in dir bin.
Du...
Du...
Du...
Wenn ich in dir bin...


----------



## K0l0ss (8. August 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Was muss ich tun
> Um in dir zu sein?
> Um in dir zu sein?
> Was muss ich tun
> ...




Es kommt mir bekannt vor...nur irgendwie komm ich nicht drauf.


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Eine freie Übersetzung? oO Da kommt ja eh keiner drauf...


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Setz doch mal bitte den Originaltext rein, eine (freie) Übersetzung kann man nicht erraten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (8. August 2008)

mir liegts auf der Zunge... -.-

/edit sagt: doch nicht

Die Lyrics sind jedenfalls grausam .____.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

lös auf oder setz den original text rein. soll auch ma weitergehen hier


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

soo das sind hoobastank mit inside of you. von wegen die sind nich so bekannt. die hatten doch auch mal nen song der recht hoch in den charts war oder net?

nächster text
_
This poison’s my intoxication
I broke the needle off in my skin
Pick the scabs and pick the bleeding
And assume that it was all in vein
Popping a scab that´s never healing
It had almost hit me in the face
A burning bridge is so misleading
Poison’s more important now with the pain. _


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

The Used - Let it Bleed!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

warum du grade jetz hier reinguggst is mir schleierhaft^^ stimmt natürlich


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Gleich mal neuen Text suchen. :>


----------



## Vakeros (9. August 2008)

the used-let it bleed
<--the used fan ist

mist VIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEL zu langsam^^


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

neeed ne the used grp auf mybuffed!


----------



## Vakeros (9. August 2008)

gute idee wer macht eine?


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

ich muss mich schon um meine flirt grp kümmern.


sollte ich zumindest^^


----------



## Vakeros (9. August 2008)

hm ok mal sehn vielleicht mach ich eine
so das wars aber auch jetzt mal mit dem spam


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

I
I deliver myself to you
Lucifer, my father, you're my light
And my way out of the dark
I wanna set the skies on fire
And watch the angels as they fall into the sun


(Google ist pöse!)


----------



## Toilettensitz (9. August 2008)

Lass raten, der Bandname enthält Hell, Satan oder sonstige Darkmetalkiddybandnamenteile?


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Toilettensitz schrieb:


> Lass raten, der Bandname enthält Hell, Satan oder sontige Darkmetalkiddybandnamenteile?


sowas hab ich mir auch gedacht^^ inkl sowas hör ich net^^


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Tiamat-Amenthes?


----------



## Vakeros (9. August 2008)

nein das is das album und das band
glaub ich


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

meine schwester hat aber gesagt das es richtig ist!


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Tiamat stimmt schonmal, der Liedertitel ist falsch.


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Dafür kriegt meine schwester kloppe ^^


----------



## Vakeros (9. August 2008)

ich sag doch amenthes is das alböm


----------



## Toilettensitz (9. August 2008)

Amanes


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Amanes ist richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toilettensitz (9. August 2008)

The sanctimonious minions how they grovel at the feet
Authority (authority) is populist deceit
Pity yet another casualty&#8217;s demoralized decline
Just a victim of irrational design


----------



## luXz (10. August 2008)

Toilettensitz schrieb:


> The sanctimonious minions how they grovel at the feet
> Authority (authority) is populist deceit
> Pity yet another casualty&#8217;s demoralized decline
> Just a victim of irrational design



Bad Religion - Requiem For Dissent ?

Btw: Haben Bad Religion nich n' Album names "New maps of *Hell*"


----------



## Toilettensitz (10. August 2008)

Ist richtig, das Lied ist sogar auf dem Album.


----------



## luXz (10. August 2008)

Toilettensitz schrieb:


> Ist richtig, das Lied ist sogar auf dem Album.


Kay dann kommt ma was schweres^^

und ma wieder was deutsches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun ist die Zeit gekommen
und der Feind zieht übers Land.
Tage und Nächte vergehen
die Waffen fest in der Hand.
Wir wollen kämpfen
denn kein Zwang soll uns berühren.
Den Blick immer nach Walhall
die Götter werden uns jetzt führen.


----------



## Toilettensitz (10. August 2008)

Wolfchant - Voran


----------



## luXz (10. August 2008)

Toilettensitz schrieb:


> Wolfchant - Voran



Jep


----------



## Toilettensitz (10. August 2008)

auf den ganz normalen Wahnsinn
auf das, was einmal war
darauf, dass alles endet
und auf ein neues Jahr


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

Böhse Onkelz - Auf gute Freunde


----------



## Toilettensitz (10. August 2008)

Richtig


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

_We're Right
We're Free
We'll Fight
You'll See_


----------



## luXz (10. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> _We're Right
> We're Free
> We'll Fight
> You'll See_



Donots - We're Not Gonna Take It


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

Falsch.


----------



## Shizuh (10. August 2008)

Twisted Sister

We're Not Gonna Take It


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

Richtig, du bist.


----------



## Nevad (10. August 2008)

Twisted Sister - We're not gonna take it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war doch mal bei Tony Hawks oder nicht..

Doofe Dazwischenposterei ;P


----------



## Shizuh (10. August 2008)

höhöh schneller ;p

One - nothing wrong with me
Two - nothing wrong with me
Three - nothing wrong with me
Four - nothing wrong with me
One - something´s got to give
Two - something´s got to give
Three - something´s got to give


;p


----------



## Nevad (10. August 2008)

let the bodies hit the floor von the prodigy oder die gecoverte version von drown pool oder so..ist zu einfach,da es in jedem zweitem pvp-video ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizuh (10. August 2008)

not rly. fast. aber lass ich gelten. war aber von Drawning Pool - let the bodies hit the floor


----------



## Nevad (10. August 2008)

Etwas für die Electrofraktion hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Buy it, use it, break it, fix it,
Trash it, change it, melt - upgrade it,
Charge it, pawn it, zoom it, press it,
Snap it, work it, quick - erase it,
Write it, cut it, paste it, save it,
Load it, check it, quick - rewrite it,
Plug it, play it, burn it, rip it,
Drag and drop it, zip - unzip it,
Lock it, fill it, curl it, find it,
View it, coat it, jam - unlock it,
Surf it, scroll it, pose it, click it,
Cross it, crack it, twitch - update it,
Name it, rate it, tune it, print it,
Scan it, send it, fax - rename it,
Touch it, bring it, obey it, watch it,
Turn it, leave it, stop - format it.


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

2 Stunden lang diese dämliche Band, mit dem Freak setz ich mich nie wieder in ein Auto!
Mein Bauch hat noch vibriert als ich ausgestiegen bin! Und ich hatte nen Ohrwurm undzwar das Lied, übrigens auch ein nettes Video.


----------



## Shizuh (10. August 2008)

Daft Punk
Touch It / Technologic

mist >.<


----------



## Nevad (10. August 2008)

Ein Glanzstück der Musikkultur,wie kannst du sowas verschmähen...
Na,ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

_
Hellions the steed
Bloods on the wing
Claws set to slice
Vengeance he'll bring_


----------



## Shizuh (10. August 2008)

Angel Of Retribution 

Demonizer


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

Shizuh schrieb:


> Angel Of Retribution
> 
> Demonizer


Pwned by Google. Falsch.


----------



## Shizuh (10. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Pwned by Google. Falsch.



Headcrap<.<


----------



## luXz (10. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Falsch.



Aber Donots haben das Lied gecovert, woher soll ich den wissen welches du meinst?^^


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Aber Donots haben das Lied gecovert, woher soll ich den wissen welches du meinst?^^


Twisted Sister > Donots


----------



## luXz (10. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> _
> Hellions the steed
> Bloods on the wing
> Claws set to slice
> Vengeance he'll bring_


Judas Priest - Demonizer

btw komm mal wieder mit deinem shami on, der is doch net immernoch lvl 16?^^


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

Richtig. Und doch, isser noch...^^


----------



## luXz (10. August 2008)

Also ich bin 24 und Dorllo 26+^^

Und hier ein Klassiker den man sicher immer mal Gönnen sollte^^

Jedes Jahr zur gleichen Stunde stehen wir und singen hier!
Tanzen, lachen, spielen, saufen, trinken Met und ganz viel Bier!
Feiern bis zum Morgengrauen, machen diese Nacht zum Tag,
fressen wie die Wölfe alles, mehr noch als der Manegarm!




Lurock schrieb:


> isser noch...^^



Is ok du kannst mich einholen, wenn ich auf Gran Canaria bin^^


----------



## Jegan (10. August 2008)

Equilibrium mit Unter der Eiche oder?


----------



## luXz (10. August 2008)

Jegan schrieb:


> Equilibrium mit Unter der Eiche oder?



Richtig


----------



## Jegan (10. August 2008)

Hmmm... Dann:

She's just a Smalltown Girl
Livin' in a lonley World.
She took the Midnight Train
Going anywhere


----------



## Black Muffin (10. August 2008)

Journey - Don't stop believin...
?


----------



## CocoSylt (11. August 2008)

jo, denke auch Journey, mit small town girl


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

ich glaub du hast recht wenn ich mir lied bei youtube anhör 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is aber langsames lied ..
edit meint .. bei youtube sind beide als richtig drinn xD


----------



## CocoSylt (11. August 2008)

sind ja 12 std nach seinem post vorbei oder seh ich das falsch? dann poste ich einfach mal frech den nächsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gl 

Every night you look up in the sky babe,
there’s a light shining in the darkness,
it’s me looking down on you girl
in my heart, you’re the only one, in my world.
Take some time, just some time to ..........


----------



## luXz (11. August 2008)

Okay

Ron Carroll - Lucky Star?


----------



## CocoSylt (12. August 2008)

ja supi^^ ron caroll oder halt superfunk^^


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

Hätte den thread beinahe vergessen^^

dann was leichtes

Sword in my hand
Axe on my side
Valhall awaits me
when im dead


----------



## Toilettensitz (13. August 2008)

Amon Amarth - Valhall Awaits Me?


----------



## luXz (13. August 2008)

Toilettensitz schrieb:


> Amon Amarth - Valhall Awaits Me?



Immer doch^^


----------



## CocoSylt (13. August 2008)

wasn datn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

You sit there in your heartache
Waiting on some beautiful boy to
save you from your old ways
You play forgiveness
Watch it now ... here he comes!


----------



## Deanne (13. August 2008)

Yeah, den Song mag ich.

*The Killers - When You Were Young*


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

CocoSylt schrieb:


> wasn datn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich geb dir n' Link, aber nur wenn du es zuende hörst^^

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MiQYxFt2ZWY

Mit 300 Video dazu^^

Passt eig ganz gut.


----------



## Toilettensitz (14. August 2008)

Enchantment of the fire and moon
Lost in the whispering night
The raven's magic enthralls the woods
Crawling in the sweet starlight


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Toilettensitz schrieb:


> Enchantment of the fire and moon
> Lost in the whispering night
> The raven's magic enthralls the woods
> Crawling in the sweet starlight



Lai Lai Hei, eins der besten Lieder von Ensiferum!


----------



## Toilettensitz (14. August 2008)

Richtig.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Toilettensitz schrieb:


> Richtig.



Hehe

was post ich nur...^^


Die Macht des Kreuzes ist groß
die Verkünder voller Arg und List.
Tausende werden brennen wenn man
den Leib ihres Gottes nicht isst.


----------



## Toilettensitz (14. August 2008)

Wolfchant - Voran. Hatten wir das nicht schon mal?^^


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Toilettensitz schrieb:


> Wolfchant - Voran. Hatten wir das nicht schon mal?^^



Ja, hab gehofft, dass das es villt noch schwerer macht.^^


----------



## BLUEYE (14. August 2008)

Nennt mich Ketzer, Sünder oder Atheist 
Doch wenigstens weiß ich was Gerechtigkeit ist
Ich ertrag die hohen Phrasen euren Kirche nicht
Ihr führt uns nicht in - sondern hinter das Licht!

Das kennt keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Sorry, falls ich nicht dran bin, dann ignoriert mich einfach.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> Nennt mich Ketzer, Sünder oder Atheist
> Doch wenigstens weiß ich was Gerechtigkeit ist
> Ich ertrag die hohen Phrasen euren Kirche nicht
> Ihr führt uns nicht in - sondern hinter das Licht!
> ...



Agonoize - Gottlos Jo und weil du nicht dran warst, bin ich auch nicht dran^^


----------



## BLUEYE (14. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toilettensitz (14. August 2008)

Mal was ganz anderes^^:

Left my nigga's house paid,
Picked up a girl I been tryin' to fuck since twelfth grade,
It's ironic, I had the brew she had the chronic,
The Lakers beat the Supersonics,


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Ice Cube - It Was A Good Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hip hop spezialist hier^^

Meins:
Put all your angels on the edge 
Keep all the roses, I'm not dead 
I left a thorn under your bed 

I'm never gone 

Go tell the world I'm still around 
I didn't fly, I'm coming down 
you are the wind, the only sound 

Whisper to my heart 
when hope is torn apart 
and no one can save you 

I walk alone 
Every step I take 
I walk alone 

My winter storm 
Holding me awake 
It's never gone 
When I walk alone 

Go back to sleep forever more 
Far from your fools and lock the door 
They're all around and they'll make sure 

You don't have to see 
What I turned out to be 
no one can help you 

I walk alone 
Every step I take 
I walk alone 

My winter storm 
Holding me awake 
It's never gone 
When I walk alone 

Waiting up in heaven 
I was never far from you 
Spinning down I felt your every move 

I walk alone

I walk alone 
Every step I take 
I walk alone 

My winter storm 
Holding me awake 
It's never gone 
When I walk alone


----------



## BLUEYE (14. August 2008)

Ich glaube, das Lied heißt "I walk alone" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das Lied heißt "I walk alone"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja und von wem?^^


----------



## Urengroll (14. August 2008)

Greenday - I Walk alone!


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Greenday - I Walk alone!


nö^^


----------



## Urengroll (14. August 2008)

Cash - I walk alone


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Cash - I walk alone


Ist es auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

0 mcent und eminem


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> 0 mcent und eminem


Ist kein hip hop nur so^^


----------



## rEdiC (14. August 2008)

Tarja Turunen - I walk alone


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Tarja Turunen - I walk alone


Yes,also ich mag den song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

Gut da keiner postet mach ich weiter:

Er ist sein Lebtag Herr gewesen,
Angst und Zwietracht er gesät,
die Dienerschaft stets ausgelesen,
folgend seiner Macht - Brutalität!

Er ist sein Lebtag Mann gewesen,
jede Frau sein Eingen war,
nahm sich stets was er begehrte,
seine Lust schier unerschöpflich war!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

Schandmaul?
Edith meint: der Untote


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

Boah du Netter Herr woher weißt du das?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

> Boah du Netter Herr woher weißt du das?



Höre ab und zu mal Schandmaul, ´n Freund von mir istn riesen Fan.

*Dime todo lo que paso
No me di cuenta ni quien me pego
Todo da vueltas como un carrusel
Locura recorre todita mi piel
*

So, das sollte vorerst reichen.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

blöde sprache carusell lol vllt samsas Traum das mädchen im inneren des Karusells auf Italienisch? was? du Netter Herr


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

A trancer becoming insane


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

> blöde sprache carusell lol vllt samsas Traum das mädchen im inneren des Karusells auf Italienisch? was? du Netter Herr



Das is Spanisch, du nase x)



> A trancer becoming insane



Ich kenne A trancer nicht ^.^
Aber becoming Insane ist vollkommen richtig, du bsit dran


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Wie ein Sturm so fegen wir
in die Schlacht hinein!
Das Heer, es singt, der Kampf beginnt,
der Sieg wird unser sein!

;-)


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

Equilibrum - Der Sturm 
*gähn*

*Hot ride in my air balloon
Skippin fast right around the moon
On a bullet train out of town
Walkie talkie, one hand down!*


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Whudufuk dass ging schnell^^

"Stage is yours"^^



nochma edit: ey du hasst den song gewechselt^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

Du bist schneller als mein Edit, stimmt natürlch, würde mich aber freuen, wenn du mir den neuen Text auch noch zuordnen könntest ;D


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Prodigy Hot ride


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

Ja =D
Ich liebe the Prodigy !


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Ok ich hau was leichtes rein^^

With bare hands he has taken many lives
He has had a hundred women by his side
From enchanted woods to the freezing north
He is known at every sea and far beyond
As the moon grows and the circle is complete
He lies down and waits for sleep
But there's always a scenery in his mind
Of all that beauty he once left behind


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

Arthas Honecker--- ich hock in meinem Frozen Throne


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Arthas Honecker--- ich hock in meinem Frozen Throne



Waaaaaaat?^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

Ensiferum, weiß den Titel nur nicht mehr,
darf ich was schreiben? x)


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ensiferum, weiß den Titel nur nicht mehr,
> darf ich was schreiben? x)



Wanderer und ja du darfst


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

*don't hold back
cause you woke up in the mornin, with initiative to move, so why make it harder
don't hold back
if you think about it, so many people do, be cool man, look smarter
don't hold back...
and you shouldnt even care, bout those losers in the air, and their crooked stares
don't hold back
cause there's a party over here, so you might as well be here, where the people care
don't hold back
*
Danke dus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Das Lied heißt Don't hold back, aber den Interpreten hab ich vergessen


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

Nein, heißt es nicht =P
Da wir eh die einzigen sind, die antworten verrate ich es dir
The Chemical Brothers - Galvanize

Darfst eins posten, wenn du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Kay


nothing, just nothing
nothing will wipe this heart out
and no one, just no one will break this frontline
We are, we are, we are the fighting ones
We are, we are the, we are the final resistance


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

Da bin ich überfragt ^.^
Schade, häte so was schönes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Da bin ich überfragt ^.^
> Schade, häte so was schönes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Heaven shall burn - Endzeit

machen wir ne ausnahme du bist dran^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

Yes!

*My baby don't mess around
Because she loves me so
And this I know for shooo..
Uh, But does she really wanna
But can't stand to see me
Walk out the dooor..
Don't try to fight the feelin'
Because the thought alone is killing me right nooww..
Uh, thank god for mom and dad
For sticking two together
'Cause we don't know hooowww...*

*mitsing*


----------



## Lambiii (14. August 2008)

Ist das vielleicht Outcast mit hey ya?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

Yap!
Du bist dran
*Heeeey Yaaaaa !!11*


----------



## Lambiii (14. August 2008)

So close, no matter how far
Couldn't be much more from the heart
Forever trusting who we are 

das ist einfach^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

Lern ich aufm klavier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Metallica - nothing else Matters

*Dont worry about a thing,
cause every little thing gonna be all right.
Singin: dont worry about a thing,
cause every little thing gonna be all right!

Rise up this mornin,
Smiled with the risin sun,
Three little birds
Pitch by my doorstep
Singin sweet songs
Of melodies pure and true,
Sayin, *

Das sollte auch extrem einfach sein, trotzdem ein super Lied


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Metallica Nothing else Matters

Edit: Whudufuk mist^^


----------



## Lambiii (14. August 2008)

Da war der Atheistic wohl schneller^^
Kid rock all summer long


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Jo war er -.-


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

> Kid rock all summer long



gaaanz falsch x)


----------



## Lambiii (14. August 2008)

Hm, dann kA^^


----------



## Coolioo (14. August 2008)

lets chill and smoke^^
 das is von Bob Marley - Three Little Birds


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

Jap, stimmt =D



> lets chill and smoke^^





Passt ganz gut dazu =)


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Verdammt wollt ich auch sagen^^ war wieder zu langsam^^

Edit: Scarry Movie 4tw^^


----------



## Coolioo (14. August 2008)

k gucken wer das raus kriegt ^^ 

Only the strongest will survive,
Lead me to heaven when we die,
I am a shadow on the wall,
I'll be the one to save us all.

Genre: Metal


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Breaking Benjamin - Blow Me Away


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

breaking benjamin - blow me away?

mist, da war wer schneller x)


----------



## Coolioo (14. August 2008)

richtig
jap, luxz was n bissle schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

I drop the shield and grab my axe 
A weapon in each fist 
The first blow makes the helmet crack 
The axe cut to the teeth 

I rip the axe from the head 
covered in blood and brains 
Leave the body lying dead 
Ready to strike again

btw Ne SEHR GEILE SOUTHPARK FOLGE KOMMT IN DIESEM MOMENT


----------



## Coolioo (15. August 2008)

das is doch vom amon amarth?
aber wie war der titel -.-


----------



## Vakeros (15. August 2008)

Amon Amarth Valhall Awaits Me glaub ich


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> Amon Amarth Valhall Awaits Me glaub ich



Bingo, einfach göttlich das Lied du bist dran, weil du auch den Titel wusstest^^


----------



## Vakeros (15. August 2008)

ok dann leg ich mal los:

I hate feeling like this
I'm so tired of trying to fight this
I'm asleep and all I dream of
Is waking to You
Tell me that You will listen
You're touch is what i'm missing
And the more I hide I realize I'm slowly losing You

GOOGLE IST ILLEGAL

Amon Armarth ist nicht so ganz mein Fall.Wobei es ein Video gebt bei dem ich immer lachen muss.
Da stehn die alle in einer Reihe und Headbangen das sieht so herrlich aus.
Weiß aber grad nich welches lied das ist.


----------



## Coolioo (15. August 2008)

Brokencyde - kandyland ?


----------



## Vakeros (15. August 2008)

falsch


----------



## Toilettensitz (15. August 2008)

Skillet - Comatose?


----------



## Vakeros (15. August 2008)

Toilettensitz schrieb:


> Skillet - Comatose?



das ist zwar richtig aber ich glaube das du google benutzt hast^^
egal du bist dran


----------



## Toilettensitz (15. August 2008)

To get his whole life packed in two bags,
Just two bags, couldn't even pack his clothes,
Some folks didn't even have a suitcase, to pack anything in,
So two trash bags was all they gave them,


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (15. August 2008)

Das iss Fort Minor....  ... ... Kenji(?)

EDIT:
Falls ich recht habe, sind die ersten 4 Zeilen meiner Signatur das nächste Lied.


----------



## Toilettensitz (15. August 2008)

Ist richtig.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (15. August 2008)

Hat mich mein "Alter-Mann"-Gedächtnis doch nicht im Stich gelassen ^^

Also dann nochmal für alle:

Ihr seid so bunt und farbenfroh
Ihr seid das Licht, ich wenn´s erlischt
Ihr positiv, ich Gegenpol
Ihr seid so grau wenn man euch mischt



Genre: Gothic/Elektro-Rock


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

ASP - SCHWARZES BLUT

?


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (15. August 2008)

gegoogelt? ^^

ja stimmt


----------



## Wray (15. August 2008)

jetzt ich :

Noahs Taube kehrt nicht wieder
kein Fels ragt aus dem Meer heraus
bald teilt ein leeres Schiff die Wogen
der Letzte macht die Lichter aus


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (15. August 2008)

Subway to Sally - Arche

Und da du nicht dran warst, gebe ich meine Runde ab an *luXz*


----------



## Wray (15. August 2008)

jap


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Children of Bodom
angry are rising
Running amok, slaying
with a sense of desire
From the twilight of the past,
among the victims who died

ok das dürfte sehr leicht sein^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Children of Bodom mit Children of Bodom

da war ich früher mal voll fan ^^


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Richtig^^

Magste die nimmer?^^

btw: Dein Avatar is geil!


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Höre sie schon noch ab und an    aber netmehr sooft

jo der ava hat was ^^


Ich hing ab in dieser Stadt
Fernab der Heimat trister Pracht
Ging hernach mich zu erschöpfen
An Sonne, Wind und fremden Götzen.

Die kleine Bar am Felsenrande
Zog lichtwärts mich in ihren Banne
Fröhlichkeit drang in mein Ohr
Erspähte einen Blick durchs Tor.



Tipp : eine sehr gute deutschsprachige Band ^^


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - Eruption


----------



## xFraqx (15. August 2008)

Da er ja Recht hat , mache ich einfach mal weiter :

_You walk around and say
All kinds of really mean things about me
Cause you're a meany, a meany
But it's only cause you're really jealous of me
Cause I'm what you wanna be
So you just look like a idiot
When you say these mean things
Cause it's too easy to see
You're really just a big weenie, big weenie

I'll spit on you
I'll spit on you
Start pissin'
And booty i will sit in you (x??)

You want a lesson
I can swallow you

That's how hailers got fucked up

Why are men so attractive to hoes?_


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Da er ja Recht hat , mache ich einfach mal weiter :
> 
> blubblubberblubbediblub


Nix da, ich bin dran!

_
In the extent, all will hold something very similar and accordingly.
All will bear his name with the distinct and original number of his signature.
In a new world with suppressing technology.
Lacerations lead to codes embedded in blood streams beneath the flesh.
Currencies fuse together to form a solitary and overruling capital._


----------



## K0l0ss (16. August 2008)

Job for a cowboy - Embedded.

Bin ich mir sogar ziemlich sicher, weil dieser Song im Metal-Referat in Musik zum Thema Epochen der Musik vorkam.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Richtig, du bist dran.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. August 2008)

_Made the mistake of opening my mouth
Thought you'd understand
But I guess that thinking doesn't count act all
Concerned-well, sucks for me man
Can't wait to see where you will be
When it finally hits the fan_


Guten Erfolg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

celldweller one good reason?

Edit:vermute ich grad mal nur xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

AH- BÖSER GEIST

wo ist der dönnermann hin ???


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> AH- BÖSER GEIST
> 
> wo ist der dönnermann hin ???


Pleite gegangen,im forum kaufen nur wenige,aber kannst den stand habeen!

Edit:Ist meine angabe zu koloss song nun richtig?

Ach egal dan mach ich mal,weil ich davon ausgehe das es richtig ist^^

_No will to wake for this morn
To see another black rose born
Deathbed is slowly covered with snow


Angels, they fell first but I'm still here
Alone as they are drawing near
In heaven my masterpiece will finally be sung_


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Nightwish - End of all Hope


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Jop richtig,Lurock ist dran


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

_
Für die eine hing ich ab in Schwulenbars
Hab sie dort aufgerissen
Die Ware die von Nöten ist
Sie alle folgten willig, nur allzu brav
Bis sie in einem Kellerloch mein Hammer traf_


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Das hört sich irgendwie wie Eisregen an... Kann das sein?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

Boah eisregen ist scheisse
habe mir letztens mal n Lied von den angehöhrt (Seele der Totgeburt)
und die haben so graunevolle Texte dass sie schon Menschlich dumm sind
gleich wie Alexander Kaschte unbedingt auffalenn wollen sowas hasse ich


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

So, ich bin mir zu 100% sicher: Eisregen - Frischtot

Edith 1: Gott, wie kann ich nur so doof sein... Schwulenbars, Ware... *Kopf-->Tisch*

Edith 2: Ich mach dann mal weiter:

_Jos en tahdo jalkaani kastaa
kuka pakottaa?
Olen nähnyt peilini muuttuu
kuva vääristyy_


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Boah eisregen ist scheisse
> habe mir letztens mal n Lied von den angehöhrt (Seele der Totgeburt)
> und die haben so graunevolle Texte dass sie schon Menschlich dumm sind
> gleich wie Alexander Kaschte unbedingt auffalenn wollen sowas hasse ich


Eisregen ist nicht scheiße.
Sie sind nicht dumm.
Sie haben keine grauenvollen Texte.
Sie wollen nicht auffallen.

Jetzt argumentier ich mal genauso wie du.
Und merkst du was?


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> So, ich bin mir zu 100% sicher: Eisregen - Frischtot
> 
> Edith 1: Gott, wie kann ich nur so doof sein... Schwulenbars, Ware... *Kopf-->Tisch*
> 
> ...


Indica - Linnansa Vanki luv indica 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Eisregen ist nicht scheiße.
> Sie sind nicht dumm.
> Sie haben keine grauenvollen Texte.
> Sie wollen nicht auffallen.
> ...



1 ich finde es so
2 doch intelligente Menschen brauchen nicht aufzufallen um somit an aufmerksamkeit zu gewinnen
3 ne sie singen über sonnen und blühende wiesen...
4 doch genau das wollen sie


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> 1 ich finde es so
> 2 doch
> 3 ne sie singen über sonnen und blühende wiesen...
> 4 doch genau das wollen sie


Ist doch egal,wenn die Lurock gefallen kannst du ja nix machen,ist ja sein geschmack


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> 1 ich finde es so
> 2 doch intelligente Menschen brauchen nicht aufzufallen um somit an aufmerksamkeit zu gewinnen
> 3 ne sie singen über sonnen und blühende wiesen...
> 4 doch genau das wollen sie


Anscheinend hast du es nicht kapiert, aber egal.
Dann überzeug mich! Begründe es!


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Indica - Linnansa Vanki luv indica
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och menno, das ging zu schnell! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

1. weil sie mir nicht gefallen (logisch)
2 habe ich dochs chon geschrieben wieso lesen lern0rn
3 grauenvoll meinte ich über mord und toschlag nicht scheisse
4 weil sies wollen? wer macht sonst solche Musik die jenseits des normalen ist?


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> 1. weil sie mir nicht gefallen (logisch)
> 2 habe ich dochs chon geschrieben wieso lesen lern0rn
> 3 grauenvoll meinte ich über mord und toschlag nicht scheisse
> 4 weil sies wollen? wer macht sonst solche Musik die jenseits des normalen ist?


Und seit wann legst du fest was normal ist und was nicht?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

die Mehrheit ist Normal
zumindest wird sie so bezeichnet das ganze leben wird nach für und dagegen bestimmt soga in der natur ist mehr wasser wie wald wirds n sumpf ist mehr wald wie wasser wirds nen wald mit gebirge

das ganze leben besteht aus demokratie zb Nazis sind nicht normal.. Wieso weil sie eine Politisch Randgruppe sind..

Pinke strassen sind nicht normal wieso? weils mehr graue gibt..


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> die Mehrheit ist Normal


Das ist keine Antwort, du maßt dir immer noch an entscheiden zukönnen was normal ist und was nicht.
Aber ich habe keine Lust mehr mit dir zu diskutieren, wenn nichts bei rauskommen kann.
Los Bradur, leg die nächsten Zeilen auf!

Edit: Dein Edit hört sich logisch an und trifft vermutlich auf viele Dinge zu, trotzdem ist kein Beweis oder eine Begründung, vor Gericht würde das sicher nicht ziehen...


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

He, Bradur, kommt noch 'n neuer Text?


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Och menno, das ging zu schnell!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hör auch Indica 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so jetz ich:


 am your peace of mind
Confusing all your time
I’m running through your veins, I am your pain
I thought by now you’d know
I’ll never let you go
It’s time you recognize I am the devil’s eyes

Just consider me your friend
I am until the end
Can I guarantee you life? 
I don’t think I can


edit:hat wer ideen für nen foren name,finde bradur kake^^


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Godsmack - I Am ?


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Godsmack - I Am ?


*wein* Ja woher weisste das? :O


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Kenn das Lied. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Kenn das Lied.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok du bist dran!^^


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Jo, ich such mal was schönes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Soo...

_I&#8217;ve got no motivation, I don&#8217;t need friends
All my destinations are leased for my own ends
I only answer to my own mind
This speed is what I need to help me kill some time_


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

ich will auch mal was posten *heul* aber ich kann nie was erraten ihr höhrt so komische sachen


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Need einen Namen,bradur muss weg!Hat wer ne idee?

Edit: therapy acceleratore oder wie man des schreibt^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

jop Fuma Monou dann biste mein Gegenteil^^


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Der Bandname stimmt nicht ganz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber stimmt -.-


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Also bin ich jetzt dran ja?

da:

_Choose a bride tonight
A fantasy for a zombie
Hurt me, I love to suffer
Your harem's a dream for free

Enter
Suck from us and live forver
Rotten beauty
Will haunt you for a lifetime_


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Also bin ich jetzt dran ja?
> 
> da:
> 
> ...


Nightwish - Whoever Brings The Night

Da muss ich net ma überlegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So: 
_"Get away from me!
Take heed to thyself and see my face no more!
for in the day Thou see my face
Thou shalt die!"_


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nightwish - Whoever Brings The Night
> 
> Da muss ich net ma überlegen.
> 
> ...



The Pharao Sails To Orion müsste es sein,auch nightwish fan?^^


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Ach verdammt. -.- Da hofft man mal, wenn man so eine Textstelle nimmt, kommt keiner so leicht drauf, weil's ja auch 'n Bibeltext ist... 
Du bist, Saytan.^^

Edith sagt ja, hab' alle Alben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ach verdammt. -.- Da hofft man mal, wenn man so eine Textstelle nimmt, kommt keiner so leicht drauf, weil's ja auch 'n Bibeltext ist...
> Du bist, Saytan.^^
> 
> Edith sagt ja, hab' alle Alben.
> ...


Bradur heißt jetzt Saytan,und ja ist ja das arabische dafür,und ja ich hab auch alle alben und ja ich bin jüdisch hab die bibel zuhause so jetz bin wieder ich xD

So noch was für dich:^^

_Sorrow has a human heart
From my God it will depart
I`d sail before a thousand moons
Never finding where to go
222 days of light
Will be desired by a night
A moment for the poet`s play
Until there`s nothing left to say_


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Nightwish - Sleeping Sun ^.^


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nightwish - Sleeping Sun ^.^


Hahaha ist schon fast sinnlos bei uns,okay ab jetzt kein nightwish mehr okay?^^
Wenn findest eigentlch besser:Tarja oder Anette?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

ich bin zwar nicht gefragt worden aber ich muss meinen Postcounter hochpushen.

ANETTE die is einfach rockiger und hübscher Tarja ist eher so Balladensängerin und sie hat komische Lippen
deswegen finde ich Anette besser


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Ich find' beide gut, jede auf ihre Weise.

_sha la ka la rusa
sha la ka ma sa

ga ma sa
sha la ka _


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich find' beide gut, jede auf ihre Weise.
> 
> _sha la ka la rusa
> sha la ka ma sa
> ...


Also vom aussehen find ich anette sexyer^^und singen auch mehr anette,aber tarja ist auch gut!
So das ist etwas schwerer ich denke es ist von adiemus nur welches :s
Editarf man auch anderssprachige?hätte auch was gutes *hust* nix europäisches xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

ähm ich glaub ich weiss es.

entweder:

Shakalake von den Urwaldschwarzen(ja ich habs zensiert^^)

oder:

Das lied der 21sten WodkaFlasche von Ruskaya


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Na endlich mal was kniffliges gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Freu dich nicht zufrüh ich gehe grad die lieder  durch!!!!


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber immerhin kommt's net so schnell. ^.^


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Adiemus cantus song of tears !!!!!! Muahahahahahahaha
Du bekommst jetzt auch was schweres,des war unfair ich höre die nie!!^^


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Ich hör' die auch nicht oft.^^
Aber ist richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Klick klick bang bang!! So ich :


Ohhhh... don't look back just to lean on me
Ohhhh... it's taken the life out of me
It's not like you'd know
You've never been close enough
Closer than you've been to me
It's not what you say
It's just in the way
You push me awaaay


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Das kommt mir bekannt vor... oO Aber ich weiß nicht, woher ich das kenne... Hört sich so nach "The Used" an, aber die sind's bestimmt net... Oder?


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Ne sorry das sind die nicht!Hehe meine harte Nuss^^


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Hmm... Ist das vielleicht wieder Godsmack?


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

jaaaa *pfeif*^^


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Hmm... Touché? :O


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hmm... Touché? :O


Du hast es erraten also doch nicht so schwer^^


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Nun gut, dann bin ich ja mal wieder.^^

_Ich bin nicht blond 
und mags von hinten
und von vorn ists mir auch recht_

Viel Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nun gut, dann bin ich ja mal wieder.^^
> 
> _Ich bin nicht blond
> und mags von hinten
> ...


Ihhh du hörst rosenstolz,genau wie meine doofe schwester ^^

gleich ma sis fragen gehen


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ihhh du hörst rosenstolz,genau wie meine doofe schwester ^^
> 
> gleich ma sis fragen gehen


Ich wurde damit großgezogen von meiner Mutter. XD


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Tja so ich habs 
Rosenstolz - Kassengift

naja jeder hat sein geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast du msn?


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Richtig.^^

Ne, nur icq und skype. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

So jetzt ich:

Your mouth, so hot
Your web, I'm caught
Your skin, so wet
Black lace on sweat

I hear you calling and it's needles and pins (and pins)
I want to hurt you just to hear you screaming my name
Don't want to touch you but you're under my skin (deep in)
I want to kiss you but your lips are venomous poison
You're poison running through my veins
You're poison, I don't wanna break these chains
Poison


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

Rosenstolz is ne alte frau die nur von bumsen singt und schönen tag im grünen die braucht das wahrscheinlich weil sie grad in den Wechseljahren ist und die Menstraution ausfällt


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Alice Cooper - Poison


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Alice Cooper - Poison


BÄÄÄÄP,falsch^^

Ich glaub alanium wirds wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

What? Never ich habs doch hier in GP laufen!


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Das Lied heißt Poison, oder? Nur von wem, gibt so viele... oO

Edith: Moment!! Ist das Tarja?


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das Lied heißt Poison, oder? Nur von wem, gibt so viele... oO
> 
> Edith: Moment!! Ist das Tarja?


Jopi tarja sollte es sein^^


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

*freu* Gut, gleich ma was suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_So there you were, alone with those ablazing eyes like an angel brought to life, you have my destiny

I´m free, you are my saviour
I´m free, you are my guiding soul
All I need is you_


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *freu* Gut, gleich ma was suchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sorry ich geb mich geschlagen,kp was das ist ;(


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Jaaaaaaaaaaah, ich habe etwas gefunden, was Saytan nicht kennt!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaah, ich habe etwas gefunden, was Saytan nicht kennt!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da freut sie sich xD jaja freu dich nicht zu früh ich find auch noch was schweres

weisste eigentlich ob noch ein nightwish album in arbeit ist oder so?


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> da freut sie sich xD jaja freu dich nicht zu früh ich find auch noch was schweres
> 
> weisste eigentlich ob noch ein nightwish album in arbeit ist oder so?


Keine Ahnung, aber ich gehe doch mal davon aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und hoffe es natürlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber ich gehe doch mal davon aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja ich hoffs auch,aber sollte shcon was gutes werden wie dark passion play 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Rät keiner mehr? Isses doch so schwer?^^


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> BÄÄÄÄP,falsch^^
> 
> Ich glaub alanium wirds wissen
> 
> ...



BÄÄP! Das Lied heisst Poison und ist IM ORGINAL VON ALICE COOPER geschrieben worden und auch zuerst veröffentlicht. Damit hat er mal 100% Recht gehabt. Ihr solltet euch sicher sein, WAS ihr postet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> BÄÄP! Das Lied heisst Poison und ist IM ORGINAL VON ALICE COOPER geschrieben worden und auch zuerst veröffentlicht. Damit hat er mal 100% Recht gehabt. Ihr solltet euch sicher sein, WAS ihr postet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich meinte aber das von tarja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (16. August 2008)

Was du meintest kann keiner wissen. Fairnisshalber sollte immer der Orginalkünstler gewinnen.

Ansonsten hätte ich auch Groove Coverage schreiben können und bei Songs wie "Knocking on Heavens Door" könnten wir uns todprügeln mit coverversionen. Also: ORGINAL GEWINNT !


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *freu* Gut, gleich ma was suchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*auf neue Seite bring*


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> Was du meintest kann keiner wissen. Fairnisshalber sollte immer der Orginalkünstler gewinnen.
> 
> Ansonsten hätte ich auch Groove Coverage schreiben können und bei Songs wie "Knocking on Heavens Door" könnten wir uns todprügeln mit coverversionen. Also: ORGINAL GEWINNT !


Ganz meine Meinung! Danke.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (16. August 2008)

My Savior - Dead by April


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> Was du meintest kann keiner wissen. Fairnisshalber sollte immer der Orginalkünstler gewinnen.
> 
> Ansonsten hätte ich auch Groove Coverage schreiben können und bei Songs wie "Knocking on Heavens Door" könnten wir uns todprügeln mit coverversionen. Also: ORGINAL GEWINNT !


Toll sorry das originale kenn ich nicht okay mein fehler.

@ala mach mal was anderes ^^edit:wurde ja schon gelöst ^^


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (16. August 2008)

Ich würd sagen: Meine Antwort ist richtig: Dead by April - My Savior

und ich gebe ab an *Lurock*


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Okay sorry,hatte keine ahnung^^nächste mal schau ich vorher nach,versprochen.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> und ich gebe ab an *Lurock*


Danke.

_
Have you run your fingers down the wall
And have you felt your neck skin crawl
When you're searching for the light ?
Sometimes when you're scared to take a look
At the corner of the room
You've sensed that something's watching you._


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Children Of Bodom - Fear Of The Dark

fairerweise bekommt arkatosch falls es richtig war :s
Ich gehe aber davon aus das es richtig ist

Hab mri grad icq runtergeladen,kann mir einer sagen was für eine größe so ein avatar brauch?weil hab ein Bild von mir genommen und irgendwie ist es bei icq in einer scheiß quali,bei msn ist es perfekt.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (16. August 2008)

Ich heisse arGatosch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich hab nur gelöst um die korrekte kausalität des Universums wieder herzustellen. Die Runde gehört jetzt rechtmässig dir. Viel Spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Falsch, wir haben ja gesagt nur die Original-Versionen zählen.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

In der finstersten stunde der menschheit kommt die wahrheit ans licht
unterdrückt deinben brechreiz,was du gleich hören wirst weckt deinen ekel
erschreckt dich,schleicht direkt aus dem nebel
babylon hat die tore geöffnet,willkommen ihr völker
tote geschöpfe stapeln sich übereinander senkt die köpfe und schweigt
für eine andacht....

Wir waren mal Menschen,doch die Zeit ist vorbei jetzt sind wir legenden
wir konnten einmal fühel und sehen,doch jetzt ist es zuende wir haben es nicht überlebt
Nur noch der Staub erzählt von unseren taten,das gift man hat uns auserwählt
über jahrhunderte imemr weiter entgleist das ende der menscheit


Viel spass hier mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine harte nuss^^


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Du bist doch gar net dran... ^.^


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du bist doch gar net dran... ^.^


Doc hatter doch gesagt^^Ér wollte ja nicht hab ja gesagt er soll machen^^


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Doc hatter doch gesagt^^Ér wollte ja nicht hab ja gesagt er soll machen^^


Es sind aber net CoB...


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Hm Iron maiden?


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Richtig.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

und song fear of the dark?


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Genau.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

okay dan meins wieder:


In der finstersten stunde der menschheit kommt die wahrheit ans licht
unterdrückt deinben brechreiz,was du gleich hören wirst weckt deinen ekel
erschreckt dich,schleicht direkt aus dem nebel
babylon hat die tore geöffnet,willkommen ihr völker
tote geschöpfe stapeln sich übereinander senkt die köpfe und schweigt
für eine andacht....

Wir waren mal Menschen,doch die Zeit ist vorbei jetzt sind wir legenden
wir konnten einmal fühel und sehen,doch jetzt ist es zuende wir haben es nicht überlebt
Nur noch der Staub erzählt von unseren taten,das gift man hat uns auserwählt
über jahrhunderte imemr weiter entgleist das ende der menscheit


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Ein anonymer Hinweis gab mir gerade den entscheidenden Tip. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Basstard - Endzeit 

Hoffe, es stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Immer kreigst dus raus,ey woher weissu das?bei google findet mans nichtmal wenn man songtext eingibt oO


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Dann hier mal das nächste:

_In the grace of your love I writhe, writhe in pain
In 666 ways I love you and I hope you feel the same
_


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

him-for you?


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Och menno... -.-


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Hear it, I'm screaming it 
You're heeding to it now 
Hear it, I'm screaming it 
You tremble at this sound


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Flyleaf - I'm so sick


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

_So now you lay yourself down in this grave with shattered eyes
Beautiful melodies to try and wash away the lies
And this judgement day is growing near
And this confession is killing me again_


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

In This Moment - Beatiful Tragedy
wenns keiner auflösen will,jetz ich^^

Welcher Mensch ist zum Helfen bereit?
Welcher Mensch hat den Willen um die Hälfte zu teilen
Er hat das Ende erreicht, fast das Ende der Zeit
Guck mir tief in die Augen und du weißt was ich mein


Wer ans Ende geht weiß wer am Ende steht
Der Alte ist bedrückt, weil er nur von seiner Rente lebt
Der alte Mann hat n manuellen Rollstuhl
Keiner wo ihn schiebt und ihm hilft, wenn er schwach ruft
Man der Alte hat die Krücken satt
Seine Wirbel sind verrenkt, weil die Krücke seinen Rücken knackt
Er ist fast blind und er hört schlecht
Siehst du den Alten mit der Brille wie das Höhrgerät im Ohr steckt
Leute lächeln in der Bäckerei
Und schauen ohne sich zu rühren, wie der Alte auf den Wecker schreit
Das ist seine Welt, er hatte kein Geld
Er wollt n Brötchen für 24 scheiß Cent
Er ist 84 Jahre alt
Seine Liebe ist verstorben vor knapp 10 Jahren man
Er hat oft geweint, er war oft allein
Jetzt bin ich da und zeig dem Alten wo die Sonne scheint



Welcher Mensch ist zum Helfen bereit?
Welcher Mensch hat den Willen um die Hälfte zu teilen
Er hat das Ende erreicht, fast das Ende der Zeit
Guck mir tief in die Augen und du weißt was ich mein


Es gibt Menschen, die behindert sind
Und nicht laufen können, weil sie körperlich behindert sind
Er ist auf deine Hilfe angewiesen
Man er schleppt sein Gewicht, er muss alleine auf Toilette kriechen
Er ist anders, er ist anders gebaut
Ihm bleibt keine Zeit zum Leben mit nem Tumor im Bauch
In der Klinik an den Betten gefesselt
Er ist geistig behindert und wir gezähmt mit den Ketten
Wird gestopft mit Tabletten, durch die Nase ins Schlauch
Er ist querschnittsgelähmt und kann das Essen nicht kauen
Ihm wurd das Wissen geraubt, seine Träume geklaut
Er wurde jeden Tag misshandelt und vom Vater missbraucht
Er wurd behindert geprügelt, hat die Augen verdreht
Hat die Schmerzen ertragen und das Leiden erlebt
Er war immer allein, er hatte immer geweint
Ich umarme den Behinderten und zeig ihm wo die Sonne scheint


Welcher Mensch ist zum Helfen bereit?
Welcher Mensch hat den Willen um die Hälfte zu teilen
Er hat das Ende erreicht, fast das Ende der Zeit
Guck mir tief in die Augen und du weißt was ich mein


Menschen werden gefoltert, Menschen werden misshandelt
Die Leute streben nach Geld, es wird mit Menschen gehandelt
Das skrupellose Verlangen nach einer Prostituierten
Die ihren Körper versklavte, weil sie die Nadel probierte
Sie ist im Heim aufgewachsen und hatte keinerlei Freunde
Sie wurd vom Freier geschwängert, ein Mann der ihr nix bedeutet
Die Preise stiegen alltäglich, sie macht es ohne Verhütung
Sie musste mehr konsumieren, sie kam mit Aids in Berührung
Sie konnt es selber nich fassen, sie schrie und fluchte vor Angst
Sie wollt dem Kind etwas bieten, jetzt sind sie beide erkrankt
Die Nachbarn haben sie verspottet, sie wurd vom Dorf unterdrückt
Sie zerrte fester am Gürtel und setzt den goldenen Schuss
Das arme Kind wird behandelt, doch ihm ist gar nicht bewusst
Dass seine Blutbahn gestört wird von einem stechenden Druck
Er ist glücklich am Leben, guck so lange er lebt
Umarm ich diesen Erkrankten und räum die Schmerzen vom Weg


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Ist das Massiv?


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ist das Massiv?


yes,überrascht ne?^^


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Aber hallo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Eben Bruder wecken und fragen. xD


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Sooo... Massiv - Ende der Zeit


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Sooo... Massiv - Ende der Zeit


du hast deinen bruder gefragt,okay du bist xD


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

_I hear your whispers
break the silence and it calms me down.
Your taste on my lips,
your salty kisses._

Viel Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Within Temptation - Aquarius,ich bin doch da xD


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Damned, richtig...^^


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Morgen töten ,opfer geben,halloween horrorfilm,masken,scheren teddys quälen _Kinder träume werden wir stehlen_
Morgen töten ,opfer geben,halloween horrorfilm,masken,scheren teddys quälen _Kinder träume werden wir stehlen_

Es klatscht wenn der baseballschläger trifft,du fuckst mich ab und ich zerlege dich,3 mal 6,18 schüsse fallen,18 ein schiss in deine fall,

kopf kapput ich bin wie ein rocker club,ich mach dich kalt und bring dich mrogen nochmal um,halloween sag hallo zu onkel kaisa,ich pack die heckenschere ein und verreisse,hostel war das hotel so wie postel,du zalhst mit deinem leben schon mrogen ist dein kopf weg,ziiip blutrausch wie ein blutsaugender vampir,den die blutkonserven waren infiziert,nicht inspiziert und trotzdem frei gegeben,mit derp est im leib müssen wir weiter leben,neben den selben nachbarn _meine teuflischen nachbarn_ die alle im knast warn...

so^^


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Oh-mein-Gott! oO


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Oh-mein-Gott! oO


Ja keine lyrics im i-net sry xD


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Basstard - Halloween

Hihi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mach' mal FFA, habe keine Zeit was neues zu suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Basstard - Halloween
> 
> Hihi!
> 
> ...


naja fast richtig basstard und kaisa-halloween 2008,aber sie hats nur weil ich ihr ausversehen das lied geschickt hab -.-


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Jaja jetzt i-was wo es lyrics bei google gibt,und nicht von einem album was gar nicht draussen ist xD


Telling Layla's story spoken
'Bout how all her bones are broken
Hammers fall on all the pieces
Two months in the cover creases

Fully alive
More than most
Ready to smile and love life
Fully alive
Now she knows how to believe in futures

All my complaints shrink to nothing
I'm ashamed of all my somethings
She's glad for one day of comfort
Only because she has suffered


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Jaja jetzt i-was wo es lyrics bei google gibt,und nicht von einem album was gar nicht draussen ist xD
> 
> 
> Telling Layla's story spoken
> ...


ahhhhh das kenn ich !! flyleaf - fully alive ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

so dann mal meins : 

Ahhh, she looked into your eyes,
And saw what laid beneath,
Don't try to save yourself,
The circle is complete,
We're reaching out and to tell you,
Nothing else can touch me


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

pendulum,hold you color lyrics !!!!!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> pendulum,hold you color lyrics !!!!!


GOOOOOOGLEE ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jaja is richtig


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

_I'm the one who leaves shadows in you room at night:
I'm the reason you're listening enlightening you eyes.
When Pan meets Apollo downe wiht the sin
they wil send tears of angels though kindnes wont win_


----------



## Muggu (17. August 2008)

das is tarja turu..dingbums xD
hab ich dämlich erst bei ner freundin gehört weiß den titel aber nicht


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

tja hab auch bissel schreibfehler eingebaut und so xD


----------



## Lurock (17. August 2008)

Richtig?


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Richtig?


shit richtig,lost northern star ^^


----------



## Lurock (17. August 2008)

_
We are here alone
Only the moon
And wolves are with us
Fire swallowed_


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> _
> We are here alone
> Only the moon
> And wolves are with us
> Fire swallowed_


fehlen dazwischen nicht zeilen?


----------



## Lurock (17. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> fehlen dazwischen nicht zeilen?


Nein.


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein.


aso dan kp


----------



## Nevad (17. August 2008)

Gibts hier nur Metaler im forum? :-(


----------



## Lillyan (17. August 2008)

"you looked into my eyes"... ich kann nur nie den Namen der Band behalten :X


----------



## drummen (17. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> "you looked into my eyes"... ich kann nur nie den Namen der Band behalten :X



Korpiklaani - is doch nicht so schwer ;>


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Macht einer weiter?^^


----------



## Lillyan (17. August 2008)

"Alright now I'll be fair
I'll just pull you by your hair
I'll just kick you from time to time
And then I'll love you in the meantime
It will be just like before
I'll be your girl, you'll be my whore"

Da bin ich mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groljak (18. August 2008)

Delfino Majandra - Bruises








I finally found you, my personal slaughter
As an appetizer, I let you taste my daughter
Call me sick but this is what I need
My only purpose here is for you to feed

Desecrate me
Tear me limb from limb
Eviscerate me
Chew me to death


----------



## Lillyan (18. August 2008)

Ich dachte Google zu benutzen sei hier verboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die gute Dame heißt Majandra Delfino und nicht wie auf einer Lyrics-Seite geschrieben Delfino Majandra....


----------



## Groljak (18. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. August 2008)

Ich dnke mal,das ist ein fettes pwned xD
Das neue sagt mir nichts :/


----------



## karull (18. August 2008)

Groljak schrieb:


> Delfino Majandra - Bruises
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tip ins Blaue

Iron Maiden- Bring your Daughter ( to the Slaughter)


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2008)

karull schrieb:


> Tip ins Blaue
> Iron Maiden- Bring your Daughter ( to the Slaughter)


Das ist es nicht, das wüsste ich...


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Groljak schrieb:


> Delfino Majandra - Bruises
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloodbath - Eaten

so ich

Sever 
Now and forever 
You're just another lost soul about to be mine again 
See her, you'll never free her 
You must surrender it all 
Would you like to meet again 

Fire 
All you desire 
As she begins to turn cold and run out of time 
You will shiver 
Till you deliver 
You will remember it all 
Let it blow your mind again


----------



## Toilettensitz (18. August 2008)

Disturbed - Inside The Fire.


----------



## Thesahne (19. August 2008)

Ich mach einfach ma weiter wenns sonst keiner macht^^

On this day I see clearly everything has come to life
A bitter place and a broken dream
And we'll leave it all behind

On this day it's so real to me
Everything has come to life
Another chance to chase a dream
Another chance to feel
Chance to feel alive

Eig ganz easy^^ Die WWE Fans solltens wissen mehr sag ich net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toilettensitz (19. August 2008)

Edges Entrancemusik?


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

Toilettensitz schrieb:


> Edges Entrancemusik?


Ja, und zwar Alter Bridge - Metalingus


----------



## Toilettensitz (19. August 2008)

Die Sonne scheint mir aus den Händen 
kann verbrennen kann dich blenden 
wenn sie aus den Fäusten bricht 
legt sich heiss auf dein Gesicht


----------



## Alanium (19. August 2008)

Ist das nicht Rammstein mit "Sonne"?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Ist das nicht Rammstein mit "Sonne"?



Ja ist es,
Ich finde, dass war sehr, sehr anspruchslos ^-^


----------



## Alanium (19. August 2008)

Gut, dann mach ich mal weiter, Text kommt gleich.^^


----------



## Alanium (19. August 2008)

So, jetzt aber:

_Maybe tonight we can forget about it all
It could be just like heaven
I am a machine
No longer living, just a shell of what I dreamed_


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2008)

Ahhhh, 30 Seconds To Mars. Die finde ich grauenvoll. Läuft aber leider ständig in dem Schuppen, in dem ich Freitags immer abhänge.

"Fantasy" heißt das Stück.


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

wie du halt recht hast .. besonders das mitm grauenhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (19. August 2008)

Richtig, ist "The Fantasy". Du bist dran, Deanne.^^


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2008)

*Okidoki, dann mal ab dafür:*

_But I've never seen so many faces
And I've never felt this all alone
But I guess this is what I've always wanted
A four-wheeled coffin to call home_


----------



## Alanium (19. August 2008)

Hm, das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Google hat dein Lied auch nicht,also mach ich mal ^^

Rocking chair without a dreamer
A wooden swing without laughter
Sandbox without toy soldiers
Yuletide without the Flight

Dreambound for life

Flowers wither, treasures stay hidden
Until I see the 1st star of fall


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (21. August 2008)

Nightwish - Meadows Of Heaven

Is ma voll Mainstream!


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Nightwish - Meadows Of Heaven
> 
> Is ma voll Mainstream!


Nein ist es nicht,finding emo ist mainstream!


----------



## Deanne (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Google hat dein Lied auch nicht,also mach ich mal ^^




Nicht? Guck mal hier.

*The Black Dahlia Murder - Dave Goes To Hollywood*

wäre es gewesen.


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht,finding emo ist mainstream!



Meinst du mein lied ist falsch, oder die Mainstream-Bemerkung?


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Meinst du mein lied ist falsch, oder die Mainstream-Bemerkung?


Der Liedertitel ist richtig, er meint wohl die Mainstream-Bemerkung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

lied sollte stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gogo emo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Tja Nightwish is nach-wie-vor Mainstream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))

Singt und tanzt und
Hebt das Horn
Zum Feiern und zum Siegen
Sind wir geboren


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (22. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Singt und tanzt und
> Hebt das Horn
> Zum Feiern und zum Siegen
> Sind wir geboren



Neuer Song zum erraten oder Statement? ^^


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> Neuer Song zum erraten oder Statement? ^^



Aweng von beidem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

Wolfchant - Stärkend Trunk aus Feindes Schädel oder so?


----------



## luXz (23. August 2008)

Durchaus


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

_The moonwitch took me to a ride on a broomstick
Introduced me to her old friend Home Gnome
Told me to keep the sauna warm for him_


----------



## Lurock (23. August 2008)

Nightwish - Elvenpath


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nightwish - Elvenpath


Ggogo mach du jetzt ^^


----------



## Lurock (23. August 2008)

_
Other planes lie beyond the reach
of normal sense and common roads
But they are no less real
than what we see or touch or feel_


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

bursum-lost wisodm


----------



## Lurock (23. August 2008)

Bursum? oO


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

burzum,bursum weiss ich doch nicht wie man das schreibt -.-ists richtig?^^


----------



## Lurock (23. August 2008)

Burzum - Lost Wisdom ist richtig.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Burzum - Lost Wisdom ist richtig.


Dan ich:

_Depression is my only friend. 
Will this torture never end? 
Let me carry on to the dreamers sky.
I keep crying in my dreams.
Can you hear my endless screams?
When I fade away, I fade, away.
_


----------



## Stonimahomie (23. August 2008)

Black Tears -- Heaven Shall Burn oder so^^


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Stonimahomie schrieb:


> Black Tears -- Heaven Shall Burn oder so^^


jop,namen geändert?xDach ne du bist ja gar nicht lurock xDD


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

Oh mein Gott, zweimal der gleiche Avatar. o.O


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das ist jemand anderes, oder nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja ach xd dachte so:ahh simpson also lurock hat ja das selbe bild^^


----------



## Stonimahomie (23. August 2008)

Stimmt er hat das gleiche lol seh ich auch grad^^ So jetzt bin ich drann 

Well make it on our own
Breathing our own air
Cuz no one else will care
No one really knows
Need more room to shout
Time is runnin out
But even through your doubts
We will still be here
We will still be here!


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Lostprophets - We Still Kill The Old Way

Mal etwas anders

I will have vengenance. 
I will have salvation.
Who sir, you sir?
No ones in the chair, Come on! Come on!
Sweeney's. waiting. I want you bleeders.
You sir! Anybody!
Gentlemen now don't be shy!

Not one man, no, nor ten men.
Nor a hundred can assuage me.
I will have you!
And I will get him back even as he gloats
In the meantime I'll practice on less honorable throats.
And my Lucy lies in ashes 
And I'll never see my girl again


----------



## Deathstyle (24. August 2008)

Das ist was vom Sweeney Todd Soundtrack, aber was.. (kann man das überhaupt Soundtrack nennen?) kann ich nicht sagen ohne zu cheaten.. Aber der Film war klasse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (24. August 2008)

"Epiphany" von Stephen Sondheim
aus Sweeney Todd


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> "Epiphany" von Stephen Sondheim
> aus Sweeney Todd


Richtig,ist mein lieblings soundtrack vom film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

iwie habe ich das Gefühl das 50% einfach STRG+C, www.google.de, STRG+V, l-y-r-i-c-s eintippt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> iwie habe ich das Gefühl das 50% einfach STRG+C, www.google.de, STRG+V, l-y-r-i-c-s eintippt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist auch so ^^


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (24. August 2008)

Ruhe Blasphemiker! Sweeney Todd ist einer meiner Lieblingsfilme und steht in Collectors Edition + Soundtrack in meinem Schrank! Ungläubiger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok zurück zum Thema:
*
Wer ist's, der den Ratschluß verdunkelt mit Worten ohne Verstand? 
Gürte Deine Lenden wie ein Mann! 
Ich will Dich fragen, lehre mich! 
Wo warst Du, als ich die Welt gründete? Sag's mir! 
Weißt Du, wer ihr das Maß gesetzt hat, oder wer über sie die Richtschnur gezogen hat? 
Worauf sind ihre Pfeiler eingesenkt, oder wer hat ihren Eckstein gelegt, 
als mich die Morgensterne miteinander lobten und jauchzten alle Gottessöhne? 
Wer hat das Meer mit Toren verschlossen, als es herausbrach wie aus dem Mutterschoß, 
als ich's mit Wolken kleidete, als ich ihm seine Grenzen bestimmte mit meinem Damm 
und setzte ihm Riegel und Tore und sprach: "Bis hierher sollst du kommen und nicht weiter; 
hier sollen sich legen Deine stolzen Wellen!"? 
Hast Du zu Deiner Zeit dem Morgen geboten und der Morgenröte ihren Ort gezeigt, 
damit sie die Ecken der Erde faßte und die Gottlosen herausgeschüttelt würden? 
Haben sich Dir des Todes Tore aufgetan, oder hast Du gesehen die Tore der Finsternis? 
Welches ist der Weg dahin, wo das Licht wohnt, und welches ist die Stätte der Finsternis? 
Kannst du die Bande des Siebengestirns zusammenbinden oder den Gürtel des Orion auflösen? 
Wer gibt die Weisheit in das Verborgene? Wer gibt verständige Gedanken? 
Wer ist so weise, daß er die Wolken zählen könnte? 
Wer mit dem Allmächtigen rechtet, kann der ihm etwas vorschreiben? 
Wer Gott zurechtweist, der antworte! 
Willst Du mein Urteil zunichte machen und mich schuldig sprechen, 
daß Du Recht behältst? 
Antworte, Samuel!
*


PS: googlen iss für Pussies ^^


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (24. August 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> Ruhe Blasphemiker! Sweeney Todd ist einer meiner Lieblingsfilme und steht in Collectors Edition + Soundtrack in meinem Schrank! Ungläubiger!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



TIP:
Nein, es ist kein katholische Kirchenlied, sondern stammt aus einer "Gothic-Oper" von einem früher in Deutschland, jetzt Österreich, lebenden Künstler, dessen Bandnname irgendwie mit Kafka zu tun hat.


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> TIP:
> Nein, es ist kein katholische Kirchenlied, sondern stammt aus einer "Gothic-Oper" von einem früher in Deutschland, jetzt Österreich, lebenden Künstler, dessen Bandnname irgendwie mit Kafka zu tun hat.


Damit bin ich überfordert ^^


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Bei Bandname, der mit Kafka zu tun hat, fälllt mir nur Samsas Traum ein... Aber das isset doch net... Oder doch?^^


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bei Bandname, der mit Kafka zu tun hat, fälllt mir nur Samsas Traum ein... Aber das isset doch net... Oder doch?^^


Doch ist es saogar nur welches lied


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Boar, ich bin so gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich rate einfach mal drauflos: Ein Fötus wie Du?


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (24. August 2008)

Aber nicht gut genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Titel fehlt noch. EDIT: Bzw. ist falsch


TIP2:
Stammt vom Debütalbum, welches 2005 mit 3 anderen rereleased wurde. Auf dem Rerelease befindet sich das gesuchte Stück im Orginal und auf CD 2 als Neuinterpretation.
Viel Spass beim fahnden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Ach menno.^^


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Sterbende liebe!

Samsas Traum-sterbende liebe


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (24. August 2008)

Richtig.

Saytan ist dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Sterbende Liebe - Der Niedergang?

Ach mist zu spät. -.-


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Sterbende Liebe - Der Niedergang?
> 
> Ach mist zu spät. -.-


Muahahahahaahhaahahahahahahaha ^^


No chance that's what 'cha got (ha ha yeah)
Up against a machine too strong
Greedy politictions buying souls from us are PUPPETS
You'll find your place in line
Now, tie a string around your finger now, boy
'Cause is just a matter of time

'Cause you got No chance, no chance in hell
You got no chance, no chance in hell
You got no chance, no chance in hell
You got no chance, no chance in hell, yeah




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Das kenn' ich irgendwo her.


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das kenn' ich irgendwo her.


Tipp:WWE soundtracks^^


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

WWE Superstars - No Chance In Hell?


----------



## raselius (24. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> WWE Superstars - No Chance In Hell?


WWE Superstars - no chance in hell^^
zu langsam -.-


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

es heisst incht mehr WWF,f steht für federation aber jetzt heißt es ja entertainment naja ala ist dran du olle google guckerin xD


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

So was würde hier doch keiner machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_I won’t give up
I’m possessed by her

I'm bearing her cross
She's turned into my curse_


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

apocalyptica-bittersweet


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Eigentlich ja Apocalyptica feat. Ville Valo & Lauri Ylönen, aber ich lass' es mal so gelten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Bei mir steht aber nur apocalyptica

All lies turn green
You'd make it on the silver screen
Play out your deepest hidden fantasy
Go down in my flame
I know you want it just the same
The way you're sexin' me is frightening

We've got this thing together
Something holds my body forever
The time is right so take me now
Take me now




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Verdammt, der Text kommt mir auch so bekannt vor! o.O


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Ja die aller geilste sing da mit ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (25. August 2008)

Brother Firetribe - Heart Full of Fire
Nen Kumpel von mir hört immer Nightwish im Auto und da muss ich mir das auch antun q.q. Dein Comment hats dann aber auch verraten, die Signatur lässt ja echt keine Fragen mehr offen. ^^


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Brother Firetribe - Heart Full of Fire
> Nen Kumpel von mir hört immer Nightwish im Auto und da muss ich mir das auch antun q.q. Dein Comment hats dann aber auch verraten, die Signatur lässt ja echt keine Fragen mehr offen. ^^


Wie du musst es dir antun?Eigentlich musste sagenanke kumpel das du meinen ohren diese wunderschöne stimme von anette geschenkt hast.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. August 2008)

Na, nicht so meine Musik.
Hier mal was wirklich leichtes, recht lang, aber leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_so called facts are fraud
they want us to allege and pledge
and bow down to their God
lost the culture, the culture lost
spun our minds and through time
ignorance has taken over
yo, we gotta take the power back!
bam! here's the plan
motherfuck uncle sam
step back, I know who I am
raise up your ear, I'll drop the style and clear
it's the beats and the lyrics they fear
the rage is relentless
we need a movement with a quickness
you are the witness of change
and to counteract
we gotta take the power back_


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Rage against the machine-take the power back^^

Misty cold nights
You'll hear her sigh
And sing bitter
Sweet lullabies

For years she prayed
The saints would cast
A spell for the
Forest to let her go

She sings
She dreams
She prays

She sings
She plays...
She stays...

The black old well
Holds ancient tales
And makes all wishes come true
So throw your dream
Into the dark
And Blue will come for you


----------



## Rhokan (25. August 2008)

Tarja Turunen - Ciarán's Well

muss hier ja mal weiter gehn...


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

Verdammt, hätt' ich bloß ma hier rein geguckt, dann hätt ich's gewusst. <.<


----------



## Rhokan (25. August 2008)

Mal was leichtes:

This vengeance is justice
And justice will be done
Your end is our triumph
And the day will come
A reign of terror, a life of horror
Nothing will remain
A promise to the fallen
We make them feel the pain
A promise to the felons
You never rise again


----------



## Urengroll (26. August 2008)

Heaven Shall Burn - Endzeit


----------



## Rhokan (26. August 2008)

rischtisch


----------



## Deathstyle (29. August 2008)

Damits hier mal weiter geht:

_Hey hey, what do you say?
Do you want to be a part of the freakshow?
Look at 'em go. Evade, dodge. Collide and connect.
A split lip, a low kick. A moment of truth.
Deep down we all know what it means.
It's an animal urge to defy what you see.
But it's real. Right now I can almost relate.
A split second I can almost belive.

Right? Nothing. Right? Let's die just a little tonight.
Right? Step out line. Nothing's right!_

Ist jetzt nit so arg schwer, ich weiss noch nicht richtig einzuschätzen was ich so nehmen kann und was nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. August 2008)

The Haunted - Nothing Right

Neuer Text:

_Blind vetrauen wir der Elite, bis einer kommt der noch mehr bietet.
Schöne Märchen uns verspricht, die Wahrheit wissen wolln wir nicht.
Die Lüge ist einfach zu tragen, Realität schlägt auf den Magen
Drum üben wir uns in Verzicht und hetzen weiter klagend mit._


----------



## K0l0ss (31. August 2008)

Das ist leicht.

Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - Es wird schlimmer


&#8364;dit: Da ich mir eigentlich sehr sicher bin, weil der Song auf meiner Festpallte rumfliegt und ich ihn gerade mal zur Kontrolle ausgegraben habe kommt hier direkt was neues.

_Pull my hair back, look me in the eye
There's a self-destructive meaning in the bleeding of a guy
It's the guilt of what reality has given me
Making sense of all mistakes and my stupidity
And when you're sick you seem to think
You've failed eternally_

&#8364;dit die zweite: Lol, Lurock?! Du hast den Song gerade erst im Lieblingslieder-Thread gepostet?! O.o...


----------



## K0l0ss (1. September 2008)

/push


Keiner eine Ahnung?


----------



## Rhokan (1. September 2008)

blue october - overweight



Obsession, take another look.
Remember, every chance you took.
Decide, either live with me
Or give up - any thought you had of being free


----------



## chopi (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich geb zu,ist gegoogelt,aber nur um den genialen Thread wieder hochzuholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Slipknot - The Nameless*

So,was einfaches zum einstieg

Ich sagte dir davon niemals ein Wort,
Aber ich wusste es sofort:
Du fährst am Dienstag zum Sport.
Ich hatte die Idee und fuhr zu dir,
Legte einen Blumenstauß vor die Tür.


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

Was "Einfaches" ist das.... aha... oO


----------



## chopi (11. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was "Einfaches" ist das.... aha... oO


Einfach im Sinne von neu

...Ich hör in letzter zeit ziemlich viel HipHop oÔ


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Oktober 2008)

Fettes Brot - Ich lass dich nicht los.

Pech gehabt, dass meine Schwester die Jungs hört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Oktober 2008)

Tja,ist natürlich richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


K0l0ss ist dran.


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Oktober 2008)

_Bleeding out the eyes, 
Bleeding out the eyes
hopes left in chain suspension, 
Holding onto lies to make the truth_

So...mal schaun wer ohne googlez drauf kommt.


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> _Bleeding out the eyes,
> Bleeding out the eyes
> hopes left in chain suspension,
> Holding onto lies to make the truth_
> ...


Trivium - Like Light To The Flies


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Oktober 2008)

Ja, war zu leicht.


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

_I am the force, bringer of your demise
With the fury of a thousand storms I'll end your feeble cries
I'll take away your dreams, your worthless lives I'll reap
Now hear these words that heave the earth while the cattle mourns and weeps
_


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Odium Generis Humani von naglfar


Für immer jung, ein Leben lang für immer jung. Du musst dich an die schöne Zeit erinnern, denn nichts ist für immer... 
Für immer jung, ein Leben lang für immer jung. Du musst dich an die schöne Zeit erinnern, denn nichts ist für immer.


Deine Eltern sind jetzt alt und krank. Und das ist wie ein schlechter Film und du betest jetzt zu Gott: Bitte halt ihn an. Es kommt dir vor wie gestern. Du warst gerade neun. Dein erstes Tor. Man ist stolz, wenn sich der Vater freut. Er war dein Trainer. Gekickt vor dem Haus. Heute läuft der Mann gebeugt mit 'nem Krückstock ins Haus. Du bist traurig. Dieser Mann der täglich mit dir draußen war, sitzt ganz allein am Küchentisch und hat jetzt grauen Star. Er ist krank. Krank, weil ihm die Niere fehlt. Der Stock begleitet ihn, wenn er heut' spazieren geht. Ihr geht es schlechter als ihm, aber keinen interessiert's. Der Arzt gibt ihr meist den letzten Termin. Wer kann die Zeit hier noch zurückdrehen? Wer gibt ihr wieder diese Kraft? Sie ist schwach. Guck mal, sie kann nur gebügt gehen. Und dir bleibt nur deine Erinnerung. Alles ist vergänglich, doch wir wären gern für immer jung, immer jung


D


----------



## chopi (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich tippe auf Bushido,aber keiner in dem Forum wird das wissen...


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Bushido,aber keiner in dem Forum wird das wissen...


bushido - (für) immer jung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bushido - (für) immer jung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fast^^
wird euch überraschen^^


----------



## chopi (12. Oktober 2008)

Also g00gle sagt auch für immer jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Saytan schrieb:


> wird euch überraschen^^


Bushida feat. Metallica - Für immer jung
?


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Also g00gle sagt auch für immer jung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo ist ja uach zu teil richtig nur fehlt ein feature von bushido^^


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Also g00gle sagt auch für immer jung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


metallica?wie kommste darauf?xDD


----------



## chopi (12. Oktober 2008)

Du hast gesagt,es wird uns überraschen.
Und DAS würde mich überraschen.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> metallica?wie kommste darauf?xDD


ahhh da war was. mom ich such schnell die zeitung raus


karel gott?


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Du hast gesagt,es wird uns überraschen.
> Und DAS würde mich überraschen.


aso naja okay keine metal band,aber egal
es ist bushido feat Karel Gott-Für immer jung


Und ja karel gott ist der sänger vom biene maia song.
Und diese biene die ich meine heißt maia kleine al qaida chef maia ähhm scheiße

Bushido feat Karel Gott:Für imemr Jung

Hat mich positiv überrascht,schlager und rap oO


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

2 Girls werden bedroht von einem Elefant, denn nun der is so bekannt den hab ich gleich erkannt.
Denn er tut zwar immer lieb doch ist ein böses Bübchen, frisst gerne Kinderdärme und heißt Benjamin Blümchen.

Bisschen verrückt :>
Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> 2 Girls werden bedroht von einem Elefant, denn nun der is so bekannt den hab ich gleich erkannt.
> Denn er tut zwar immer lieb doch ist ein böses Bübchen, frisst gerne Kinderdärme und heißt Benjamin Blümchen.
> 
> Bisschen verrückt :>
> ...


K.I.Z?


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> K.I.Z?


Ne


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

eigtl wär ich ja dran aber ich lass dich mal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> eigtl wär ich ja dran aber ich lass dich mal machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sorry :> nur du hast nicht gepostet, da dachte ich mir, dass ich mich mal daziwschen schmuggel, aber du kennst es doch, oder? :>


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

ich *glaube* nich aber das is so krank, dass die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich es hab recht hoch is.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> 2 Girls werden bedroht von einem Elefant, denn nun der is so bekannt den hab ich gleich erkannt.
> Denn er tut zwar immer lieb doch ist ein böses Bübchen, frisst gerne Kinderdärme und heißt Benjamin Blümchen.
> 
> Bisschen verrückt :>
> ...


lol sdp? o_O


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> lol sdp? o_O


gedacht hab ichs mir auch aber ich kenn noch nich alles von sdp


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gedacht hab ichs mir auch aber ich kenn noch nich alles von sdp


war das erste lied was ich von denen kannte... hast du ma ein problem.


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> war das erste lied was ich von denen kannte... hast du ma ein problem.


right


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

tock, tock, tock, der lynchmob klopft, 
ich steh vor der türe, jongliere einen kinderkopf, 
guck wie ich statt mit worten mit muskeln spreche,
mit fraun rede, als ob ich keine mutter hätte


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tock, tock, tock, der lynchmob klopft,
> ich steh vor der türe, jongliere einen kinderkopf,
> guck wie ich statt mit worten mit muskeln spreche,
> mit fraun rede, als ob ich keine mutter hätte


KIZ auf jeden fall aber welches lied hmm..


----------



## rEdiC (12. Oktober 2008)

Boba Fett feat. K.i.Z. - Quetschkommode


----------



## rEdiC (12. Oktober 2008)

Da ich denke das es stimmt mach ich einfach mal weiter:
_Okay, vielleicht war das nicht unbedingt das was man in einer gemütlichen Runde singt, was meinen Manager aber nicht stört, sagt er, denn die Hook hat erheblichen Ohrwurm-Charakter.
Stellt euch einen Männerchor auf 'nem Piratenschiff oder ein Haufen Penner vor, die zu diesem harten Riff mitsingen.
Könnt ihr mir den Gefallen tun, bitte? Drei, vier .._


----------



## Rexo (12. Oktober 2008)

Knorkator-Wir Werden


----------



## rEdiC (13. Oktober 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> Knorkator-Wir Werden


Jap


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2008)

So das musste leicht sein

_Jurassic Park is frightning in the dark
All the dinosaurs are running wild
Someone shut the fence off in the rain
I admit it's kinda eerie
But this proves my chaos theory
And I don't think I'll be coming back again
On no

I cannot approve of this attraction
'Cause getting disemboweled always makes me kinda mad
A huge tyrannosaurus ate our lawer
Well, I suppose that proves... they're really not all bad
_


----------



## -PuRity- (13. Oktober 2008)

Weird Al Yankovic - Jurassic Park


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2008)

richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (13. Oktober 2008)

Guad, dann hier auch mal etwas einfacheres:

_I can't remember anything
Can't tell if this is true or dream
Deep down inside I feel to scream
This terrible silence stops me_


----------



## Lurock (13. Oktober 2008)

Metallica - One


----------



## -PuRity- (14. Oktober 2008)

Korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (14. Oktober 2008)

Death shines her golden light
Across a blackened sky
All our hate is a product of a world...
We created


Wer drauf kommt ist gut!!

Tante Edith flüstert einen kleinen Tipp das Album heist Throught the Ashes of Empires.....


----------



## Lurock (14. Oktober 2008)

Die Textstelle geht von 3:27 bis 3:45.
Btw, ein ziemlich geiles Lied... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (14. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die Textstelle geht von 3:27 bis 3:45.
> Btw, ein ziemlich geiles Lied...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jiiiihaaaa recht hat er!!!!

Machine Head Descend the Shades of Night


----------



## Lurock (14. Oktober 2008)

_Death
Arms
War
Past_

So, mal schaun wer darauf kommt...


----------



## Minastirit (14. Oktober 2008)

die 4 worte kommen vor oder hintereinander? Oo
wenn sie einfach vorkommen .. gibts ne menge glaubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hintereinander .. kp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


richtung death metal oder wie?


----------



## Ben86rockt (14. Oktober 2008)

Das ist von Sodom aber ich weiss nimmer wie das Lied heist......

Tante Edith schreit Ausgebombt!!!!! oder??


----------



## Lurock (14. Oktober 2008)

Jep, Ausgebombt.


----------



## Oonâgh (14. Oktober 2008)

Ausgebombt? Ausser dem Titel selber versteht man doch da nichts ^^


----------



## Ben86rockt (14. Oktober 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Ausgebombt? Ausser dem Titel selber versteht man doch da nichts ^^



Mhhh das ist gewöhnungssache es gibt echt schlimmere wo man garnichtsmehr versteht ausser gegrowle.....

Aber jetzt hab ich noch was schweres!!!!

See the animal in his cage that you built,
Are you sure what side you're on?
Better not look him too closely in the eye,
Are you sure what side of the glass you are on?
See the safety of the life you have built


Ui Ui Ui da bin ich gespannt^^


/edit : die Band heist Nine Inch Nails als kleiner Tipp......


----------



## Ben86rockt (14. Oktober 2008)

Ok ich geh mal davon aus das es keiner hier kennt das Lied ist von Nine Inch Nails und heist Right where it belongs.....

Und hier das Lied dazu


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

Och menno, hätte ich hier reingeguckt, hätte ich das sogar gewusst... >.<


----------



## Zorkal (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach einfach mal weiter:
_
"When I was younger 
I used to go and tip cows for fun, yeah 
Actually I didn't do that 
'Cos I didn't want the cow to be sad"
_
Wer googlet ist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

Das kenn' ich, das kenn' ich! Ist das Weezer?


----------



## Smeal (17. Oktober 2008)

weezer -everybody get dangerous?


----------



## Zorkal (17. Oktober 2008)

Schonmal richtig

Edit:Korrekte Drexxau über miru bist dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (17. Oktober 2008)

Hello lady
She takes my hand
Delicate features in this rain
I lose everything
Can I dream
The voices scream
The voices shout

=) is eig zu leicht


PS: höre es grad^^


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

Och menno... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The man without fear von Drowning Pool?


----------



## Smeal (17. Oktober 2008)

@ alanium

deine sig is iwie ned jugendfrei wenn man sie versteht^^
kriegt das keiner raus ^^ =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Oktober 2008)

klar, das kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is Rob Zombie mit Man without fear oder so, stimmt das?
edit: Ich seh gerade, dass es Ala schon reineditiert hat, allerdings mit nem anderen Interpret. Eins davon is wohl n Cover...

edit2: Ich schreib einfach mal einen rein den ich vom Text her recht witzig find:

Wanted Pizza pie
Pizza Pizza pie
Every minute every second
Buy Buy Buy Buy Buy


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

vllt was von der pizza ep von horse the band?


----------



## Smeal (17. Oktober 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> klar, das kenn ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jo richtig

evtl system of a down - pizza pie

PS: eig is alanium dran^^


----------



## Manoroth (17. Oktober 2008)

hätte auch auf soad getippt^^


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

Darf ich dann machen? :>


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Darf ich dann machen? :>


mach et!


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

Sometimes I wonder
Why I'm still waiting
Sometimes I'm shaking
That's how you make me
Sometimes I question
Why I am still here
Sometimes I think I am going crazy


Viel Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

heißt der song vllt sometimes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

Nö. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## werbaer (18. Oktober 2008)

Ist das nicht ''Something''?


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Escape The Fate-Something,hahaha tja ala xd


Look at you, getting more than just a re-up 
Baby you, got all the puppets with their strings up 
Faking like a good one, but I call 'em like I see 'em 
I know what you are, what you are, baby


----------



## werbaer (18. Oktober 2008)

Also hatte ich doch Recht =) War mir nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Oktober 2008)

Smeal schrieb:


> evtl system of a down - pizza pie
> 
> PS: eig is alanium dran^^



fast, Chic'n'Stu heißt der Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry Ala, wollt mich nicht vordrängeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> fast, Chic'n'Stu heißt der Song
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kein Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Topic: OMFG! Ist das nicht Britney Spear's Womanizer? o.O


----------



## Zorkal (18. Oktober 2008)

Wieso hab ich das Gefühl das ihr alle die Lyrics googlet?:O


----------



## Tupac 2 (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach es mal Schwer ^^

Ma puissance des qu'jarrive
Sans ma rage de vivre
J'respire mon epoque
Ma vie mon rap s'entrechoque
Qu'on maime , qu'on me deteste
Plus j'ai mal plus j'progresse
Peu d'tendresse
Le temps presse
Si j'par ma musik elle reste !!


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Ey, ich bin dran, Tupac 2!


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Wieso hab ich das Gefühl das ihr alle die Lyrics googlet?:O


Ich hab' das nicht gegoogelt! Meine Schwester hört das rauf und runter... -.-


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

If you know what I've found out
Would you still look at me with a smile
Or would you meet my eyes with shame?


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> If you know what I've found out
> Would you still look at me with a smile
> Or would you meet my eyes with shame?


Monrose - Shame einfach mal ins blaue geraten^^


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Monrose - Shame einfach mal ins blaue geraten^^


mit den blauen g's von google geraten?^^


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Ähm, nein, komplett ganz falsch.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mit den blauen g's von google geraten?^^


XD nein ich hab shame gelesen und das is das einzige was ich von denen kenn also ins blaue geraten und ich weis was du mit den blauen o´s meinst hehe da gabs doch mal son bild)


----------



## Alanium (19. Oktober 2008)

Hm, ist es vielleicht doch zu schwer?


----------



## Rhokan (20. Oktober 2008)

Scheint so.... Lösung plxxx!!111


----------



## Rifaen (21. Oktober 2008)

Hey, das weiß ich, das hört Ala immer rauf und runter (und ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)! Das ist "Close My Eyes" von All Ends!


----------



## Rifaen (21. Oktober 2008)

Hier kommt der nächste Text:

_In your heavenly rapture we die on and on
And you keep waiting at our door
Yes - we open the door
Let us die a bit more
Because we're in love with you and we die on and on_


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Him-our diabolikal rapture müsste es sein,kenn ich ja !

So jetzt nicht lachne mir ist nichts besseres eingefallen xD

In dir lebt ein Traum
Aus dem du jetzt erwachst
Es wird nicht leicht,
Doch du weisst, das du es schaffst

Durch die Wolken dringt ein Licht,
Der Himmel wird klar...
Du erkennst das Zeichen, 
Nichts ist mehr so,
Wie es früher war

hmpf xD


----------



## Rifaen (21. Oktober 2008)

Oh mein Gott, sag, dass das nicht wahr ist! -.-

Das ist doch der Soundtrack von Dragonball Z?!


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Rifaen schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, sag, dass das nicht wahr ist! -.-
> 
> Das ist doch der Soundtrack von Dragonball Z?!


Ich glaube das ist es^^


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Rifaen schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, sag, dass das nicht wahr ist! -.-
> 
> Das ist doch der Soundtrack von Dragonball Z?!


Jo ist es,hab mir grad ne folge reingezogen und dan das lied gehört so und ich sagte mir fällt nix ein !

Ich könnte ja hip hop ehmen und das würde eh keiner lösen glaub ich,naja metal auch aber da waren nur noch einfache !


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich könnte ja hip hop ehmen und das würde eh keiner lösen glaub ich[...]


hörst ja auch hauptsächlich müll^^


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hörst ja auch hauptsächlich müll^^


deutschrap naund?
Geschmackssache hab aber auch anderes gutes zeugs da,viel metal,viel hip hop auch ami zeugs und französisch hip hop ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Oktober 2008)

deutschrap != dein bushido atzen müll

aber lassen wir das^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> deutschrap naund?
> Geschmackssache hab aber auch anderes gutes zeugs da,viel metal,viel hip hop auch ami zeugs und französisch hip hop ^^


Deutschrap ist irgendwie naja sch** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (21. Oktober 2008)

nächster song bitte : O


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

KAZAKHSTAN GREATEST COUNTRY IN THE WORLD
ALL OTHER COUNTRIES ARE RUN BY LITTLE GIRLS
KAZAKHSTAN NUMBER ONE EXPORTER OF POTASSIUM
OTHER COUNTRIES HAVE INFERIOR POTASSIUM

KAZAKHSTAN HOME OF TINSHEIN SWIMMING POOL
IT’S LENGTH THIRTY METRE ANS WIDTH SIX METRE

FILTRATION SYSTEM A MARVEL TO BEHOLD
IT REMOVE 80 PERCENT OF HUMAN SOLID WASTE

*KAZAKHSTAN, KAZAKHSTAN YOU VERY NICE PLACE
‘FROM PLAINS OF TARASHENK TO NORTHERN FENCE OF JEWTON

KAZAKHSTAN FRIEND OF ALL EXCEPT UZBEKISTAN
THEY VERY NOSEY PEOPLE WITH BONE IN THEIR BRAIN

KAZAKHSTAN INDUSTRY BEST IN WORLD
WE INVENTED TOFFEE AND THE TROUSER BELT

KAZAKHSTAN’S PROSTITUES CLEANEST IN THE REGION
EXCEPT OF COURCE FOR TURKMENISTAN’S

*KAZAKHSTAN, KAZAKHSTAN YOU VERY NICE PLACE
*FROM PLAINS OF TARASHENK TO NORTHERN FENCE OF JEWTON

COME GRASP THE MIGHTY PHENIS OF OUR LEADER
FROM JUNCTION WITH THE TESTES TO TIP OF ITS FACE


----------



## Lillyan (22. Oktober 2008)

Aus dem Borat Film... die Nationalhymne... oder? oO


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Aus dem Borat Film... die Nationalhymne... oder? oO


Ja xD


----------



## Lillyan (22. Oktober 2008)

War irgendwie leicht :>

Naja... jetzt mal was ganz anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Und während er sich sagt:
"Wie schad', dass ich nicht solo bin...",
senkt sie den Kopf um fünfzehn Grad,
und flüstert vor sich hin....*_


----------



## Lillyan (22. Oktober 2008)

Okay... dann ein wenig mehr vom Text bevor ichs auflöse:


_*Es ist, wie es ist, es war schon schlimmer.
Es ist, wie es ist, Gewohnheit.
Ein Restauranttisch mit Fensterblick, wie immer.
Kein Thema zum Reden, aber viel zu viel Zeit.
Er starrt abwesend auf sein Bier.
Sie streichelt zärtlich den Plastikblumenstrauß.
Er fragt sich: "Warum ist sie noch hier?"
Und auch sie fragt sich: "Warum ist's noch nicht aus?"

Und während er sich sagt:
"Wie schad', dass ich nicht solo bin...",
senkt sie den Kopf um fünfzehn Grad,
und flüstert vor sich hin:*_


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2008)

_Jasper-Geh deinen weg_


----------



## Lillyan (22. Oktober 2008)

Jap, du darfst


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2008)

*
Ein Wahlbetrüger, dumm wie'n Klo
Führt wieder Krieg im Nirgendwo
Berufen von Gott dem Allmächtigen
Kommt einer her und sagt mir
Was soll all der Schmerz und all der Hass
Die unser Leben beeinträchtigen?
*
_
Eins meiner lieblingslieder_


----------



## Alanium (22. Oktober 2008)

*denk* Das kenn' ich irgendwo her... *weiterdenk*

Bela B. - Tag mit Schutzumschlag ?


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2008)

richtig


----------



## Alanium (22. Oktober 2008)

Dann mal wieder was einfaches: 

_Ich bin die öffentliche Frau,
ich hab' den Mund der viel verspricht. 
Ich bin der Traum von dem du lebst, 
doch du verstehst das leider nicht._

Viel Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (22. Oktober 2008)

Okay, das ist mal was für mich...

Rosenstolz - Die öffentliche Frau :>


----------



## Alanium (22. Oktober 2008)

Das ist natürlich richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (22. Oktober 2008)

Das das jetzt etwas schwerer wird poste ich mal den ganzen Text... vielleicht kennt es ja der ein oder andere Liebhaber japanischer Musik :>

_*ue o muite arukou
namida ga koborenai you ni
omoidasu haru no hi
hitoribotchi no yoru
ue o muite arukou
nijinda hoshi o kazoete
omoidasu natsu no hi
hitoribotchi no yoru

shiawase wa kumo no ueni
shiawase wa sora no ueni

ue o muite arukou
namida ga kobore naiyouni
nakinagara aruku
hitoribotchi no yoru
[ ... lalalalala ... ]
omoidasu akinohi
hitoribotchi no yoru

kanashimi wa hoshino kageni
kanashimi wa tsukino kageni

ue o muite arukou
namida ga kobore naiyouni
nakinagara aruku
hitoribotchi no yoru*_


----------



## Lillyan (22. Oktober 2008)

Googlen verboten... *ungläubig den Kopf schüttel*

Hier noch der englische Text, vielleicht sagt einem der etwas ^^

_*It's all because of you, I'm feeling sad and blue you went away, now
my life is just a rainy day and I love you so, how much you'll never
know you've gone away and left me lonely. Untouchable memories seem to
keep hauting me another love so true, that once turned all my gray
skies blue but you disappeared, now my eyes are filled with tears and
I'm wishing
you were here with me soaked with love all my thoughts of you now that
you're gone I just don't know what to do if only you were here, you'd
wash away my tears the sun would shine, once again you'll be mine all
mine but in reality, you and I will never be cos you took your love
away from me
(chorus) Girl, I don't know what I did to make you leave me but what I
do know, is that since you've been gone there's such an emptiness
inside, I'm wishing you to come back to me
If only you were here, you'd wash away my tears the sun would shine,
once again you'll be mine all mine but in reality, you and I will
never be cos you took your love away from me. Oh baby you took your
love away from me*_



Edit: Okay, war wohl ne Nummer zu hart :> Es war der Sukiyaki Song

Also FFA


----------



## Rhokan (22. Oktober 2008)

Mal was leichteres im Gegensatz zu Lillian^^ :

[Obsession] take another look
[Remember] every chance you took
[Decide] either live with me
[Or give up] any thought you had of being free

[Don't go] I never wanted anybody more
than I wanted you...
[I know] The only thing I ever really loved
was hate...


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2008)

Slipknot -  The Nameless?


----------



## Rhokan (22. Oktober 2008)

War ja auch leicht^^ Ja


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2008)

Ach ich bin ja...

habe zwei Lieder:

Erstes 

Trusting the ways of my vulnerable heart
A million times before I get things right.
So fragile it hurts when I just fall apart.


Zweites

Run away 
Make haste 
And get laid 
We get laid 
You tie me up 
I've had enough 
So medicate 
Medicate


Das Zweite ist wohl sehr einfach.. da ja schon der Name vom..


----------



## Rhokan (22. Oktober 2008)

Das zweite ist von Breaking Benjamin - Medicate


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Das zweite ist von Breaking Benjamin - Medicate



Richtig


----------



## Rhokan (22. Oktober 2008)

Mal was das ohne google schwer werden könnte:

There it all was sown
The inspiration
Removing the seven seals
There it was revealed
Enigma of freedom
Unclosing an unseen door


----------



## Alanium (22. Oktober 2008)

Dazu hat mir doch letztens einer den Youtubelink geschickt... *denk* Eluveitie - Inis Mona? Wenn ja, danke Kamui. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Oktober 2008)

_So das das Thread langsam in der versenkung versingt hier BÄM!!!_


*Doch ich werde sie besiegen, ich habe einen Plan
und wenn es sein muss, zünde ich die ganze Bude an.

Sie sollen brennen!
Sie sollen brennen - in der Hölle!
Stirb!
Stirb, Fernseher, stirb!
Stirb!*

_P.S  auf googeln steht die Todesstrafe_


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2008)

farin urlaub - dusche


----------



## Rexo (27. Oktober 2008)

_zomfg richtig wie hast es heraus gefunden??_


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> _zomfg richtig wie hast es heraus gefunden??_


weil ich das lied kenne? o_O


----------



## Rexo (27. Oktober 2008)

_ich las es ma gelten finde im vid hat er geile ahnlichkeit mit Hitman_


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2008)

She´ll be sayin' "use me... 
show me the jacuzzi"
i imagine that it´s there on a plate,
your rendezvous rate means that you'll never be frightened to make them wait for a while


----------



## chopi (27. Oktober 2008)

Die Dusche hätt ich erkannt,aber hier bin ich wiedermal überfragt ...


----------



## EpicFailGuy (27. Oktober 2008)

Arctic Monkeys - Brianstorm


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2008)

EpicFailGuy schrieb:


> Arctic Monkeys - Brianstorm


richtig


----------



## EpicFailGuy (27. Oktober 2008)

awake. arise.
eat. work. shit. sleep.
awake. arise

awake. arise.
eat. work. shit. sleep.
awake. arise

Googlet ruhig. Ich bezweifle das es irgendjemand ohne Hilfe von Google erkennen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P1lle93 (27. Oktober 2008)

A Wilhelm Scream - We Built This City!


----------



## EpicFailGuy (27. Oktober 2008)

P1lle93 schrieb:


> A Wilhelm Scream - We Built This City!



Jep.


----------



## Rexo (29. Oktober 2008)

Edit: mm.. hatte ne seite wieter Blattern sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (29. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man schon errät kann man danach doch wenigstens nen neues lied posten is das so schwer....


----------



## Rexo (29. Oktober 2008)

_Da post ich mal sonst geht das nie weiter


*Es ist nicht wie im Film,
man kann nicht einfach gehen,
man kann auch nicht zurückspulen,
um das Ende nicht zu sehen.

Traurig sein hat keinen Sinn.
Die Sonne scheint auch weiterhin.
Das ist ja grad die Schweinerei,
die Sonne scheint, als wäre nichts dabei.*

Ist ein sehr schones musik video dazu und Traurig dazu._


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wenn man schon errät kann man danach doch wenigstens nen neues lied posten is das so schwer....


du überschätzt manche buffed.de user^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

ist auch vom album am ende der sonne...
glaub ist sogar das lied sonne.


----------



## Rexo (29. Oktober 2008)

richtig musst aber noch den sanger sagen


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> richtig musst aber noch den sanger sagen


ist derselbe wie beim letzten lied und auch dasselbe album o_O
aber wenn dus nochma hören willst: farin urlaub


----------



## Rexo (29. Oktober 2008)

_Ich muss aufhohren wom selben Kunstler zu nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber egal er is ein Genie was seine musik angeht hier das vid der schluss is Traurig

*Farin Urlaub sonne*_


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich muss aufhohren wom selben Kunstler zu nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_
das lied find ich aber nicht so traurig.
da find ich kein zurück trauriger .^^

so, ich such dann ma ein neues

"Sie war meine erste Liebe, sie war wunderschön
Sie lächelte mich an, es war um mich geschehn.
Sie drang tief in meine Haut, dies Gefühl vergess ich nie,
diesen bittersüßen Schmerz, keine andre ist wie sie"_


----------



## Lurock (29. Oktober 2008)

Onkelz! \o/
Keine ist wie du!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Onkelz! \o/
> Keine ist wie du!


richtig


----------



## Lurock (29. Oktober 2008)

FFA. Grad keine Zeit... =/


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

"Zu meinem Bedauern stell ich fest
Dass du nichts hinterlässt
und was du sagst,
ist nutzlos wie die Hoden vom Papst"


----------



## -PuRity- (3. November 2008)

Google zeigte mir hierzu:

- Ein Counter-Strike Forum
- Eine Formel 1 Community
- Ein Mode&LifeStyle Forum
- Das offizielle WoW-Forum
-Ein Heavy-Metal-Forum...

.. ich habe also leider keine Ahnung. Ich rate einfach mal ins Blaue, da ich mich mit der Musikrichtung nicht auskenne und es aus dieser Ecke stammen könnte: Kool Savas? K.I.Z.?


----------



## Rhokan (3. November 2008)

Ich würde mal auf Onkelz tippen, nur so wegen seiner sig....


----------



## -PuRity- (3. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich würde mal auf Onkelz tippen, nur so wegen seiner sig....



Daran dachte ich zuerst auch, aber ich hatte in einem Metalforum den Teil mit den Hoden vom Papst gefunden. Mehr zwar nicht, aber das war in einem Bericht wo sich einer praktisch "outet" ab und an auf K.I.Z-Konzerte zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (3. November 2008)

Wehr erkennt den Song?


Du scheißt auf die, die sinnlos reden denn du bleibst ein Mann der Tat
Arbeitest gerade hart den ganzen gottverdammten Tag
Du fühlst dich alt und schwach du fühlst dich ausgelaugt
Und der Schwein von Chef lässt an dir die schlechte Laune raus
Was für ein Pausenclown
10 Jahre Blut und Schweiß du guckst in den Spiegel dieser Blick sagt genug es reicht
Bei deiner Frau ist Funkstille Trauer geht sie fremd hast du echt noch kraft dem Hund aufzulauern?
Die Kinder haben dich auch belogen egal ob Rauchen, Party, Saufen, Drogen
So hast du dein Blut nicht aufgezogen


----------



## chopi (3. November 2008)

Du bist nicht dran.


----------



## Tupac 2 (3. November 2008)

Muss ich ein Ticket Ziehen oder was?


----------



## Saytan (3. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Wehr erkennt den Song?
> 
> 
> Du scheißt auf die, die sinnlos reden denn du bleibst ein Mann der Tat
> ...


karel gott feat bushido-für immer jung


----------



## Saytan (3. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> "Zu meinem Bedauern stell ich fest
> Dass du nichts hinterlässt
> und was du sagst,
> ist nutzlos wie die Hoden vom Papst"


Der W-Mein Bester Feind

?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Der W-Mein Bester Feind
> 
> ?


right!^^


----------



## Saytan (3. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> right!^^


^HAHAHA biaaatch!!!!!!  ^^

so jetz ike 

ich nehm mal kein hip hoppel heute was anderes:



_Un siglo llevo en soledad 
atrapada queriendo escapar 
soñando que alguien me libere 
Me lanzas un beso y yo te quiero amar 
pero hay un precio que tendras que pagar 
para que me entregue

Ohhh..., mi cuerpo dice quiero 
Ohhh..., pero mi alma tiene miedo_

Versuchts ohne google,hand aufs herz!


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ^HAHAHA biaaatch!!!!!!  ^^
> 
> so jetz ike
> 
> ...


Also es ist wenn ich mich net irren sollte ein Song von Christina Aguilera
Kann aber grad nicht wirklich genau sagen welches Lied :/


Edit:Christina Aguilera--> Genio Atrapado müsste es sein


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2008)

Da Saytan ja nichts sagt mach ich einfach ein neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Yo, yo
Forfeit the game
Before somebody else
Takes you out of the frame
Puts your name to shame
Cover up your face
You can&#8217;t run the race
The pace is too fast
You just won&#8217;t last

You love the way I look at you
While taking pleasure in the awful things you put me through
You take away if I give in
My life, my pride is broken

You like to think you&#8217;re never wrong


----------



## K0l0ss (4. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da Saytan ja nichts sagt mach ich einfach ein neues
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Linkin Park - Points of Authority auf dem Album Hybrid Theory, welches bei mir im Schrank steht.


Und &#8364;dit schmeißt das hier rein :

_Out for my own
Out to be free
One with my mind
They just can't see_


----------



## Lillyan (4. November 2008)

Das ist kein Rechtschreibflamethread, sondern ein Liedratethread. Ende mit Offtopic und zurück zum Thema. Danke!


----------



## Realtec (4. November 2008)

metallica - ride the lightning

wann darf ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## K0l0ss (5. November 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> metallica - ride the lightning
> 
> wann darf ich
> 
> ...



Falsch.


----------



## Realtec (5. November 2008)

hm aber in dem song kommt der gleiche liedtext drin vor O.O
vllt solltest du dann etwas mehr vom text freigeben sonst kann man dir ja zig möglichkeiten vorlegen


----------



## K0l0ss (5. November 2008)

*Metallica-Ride the Lightning*

_Guilty as charged 
But damn it, it ain't right 
There's someone else controlling me

Death in the air 
Strapped in the electric chair 
This can't be happening to me

Who made you god to say 
"I'll take your life from you!!"

Flash before my eyes 
Now it's time to die 
Burning in my brain 
I can feel the flame

Wait for the sign 
To flick the switch of death 
It's the beginning of the end

Sweat chilling cold 
As I watch death unfold 
Consiousness is my only friend

My fingers grip with fear 
What am I doing here?

Flash before my eyes 
Now it's time to die 
Burning in my brain 
I can feel the flame

Someone help me 
Oh please God help me 
They are trying to take it all away 
I don't want to die

Time moving slow 
The minutes seem like hours 
The final curtain all I see

How true is this? 
Just get it over with 
If this is true, just let it be

Wakened by horrid scream 
Freed from this frightening dream

Flash before my eyes 
Now it's time to die 
Burning in my brain 
I can feel the flame_

So. Ride the Lightning. Wo ist die Textstelle? Ich finde keine...


----------



## Realtec (5. November 2008)

hm dann hab ichs verwechselt xD aber es ist doch metallica, oder?


----------



## K0l0ss (5. November 2008)

Es ist Metallica. Es ist auf dem Album Ride the Lightning. Aber nicht der Song.


----------



## Realtec (5. November 2008)

Ok jetzt hab cihs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Metallica-Escape :>?


----------



## K0l0ss (5. November 2008)

Bingo. Geht doch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (5. November 2008)

yippie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok dann ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gab schon einmal die Zeit voller Ungerechtigkeit
In der ein Weltbild sich erhebt
Und einfach über allem steht

Willkürlich Wahrheit nicht erkennt
Damit ein Scheiterhaufen brennt
Und jeder der das anders sieht
Einfach im Rufmord untergeht

Bist du dir wirklich nicht bewusst was du tust
Wenn du Menschen verachtest und mit Worten verfluchst
Einfach Dinge in die Welt setzt und an den Pranger stellst
Nur Ideologien verfolgst für deine schöne heile Welt
Hast du noch immer nichts gelernt von dem was war
Was passiert, wenn man Menschen verachtet und anklagt
Sie selektiert und katalogisiert

Nur weil sie anders sind, du weißt genau, was dann passiert
Denn irgendwann folgen andere deinen Sturm
Aus Unzufriedenheit und übersehen die eigene Schuld
Wenn du etwas propagierst auch wenn es nicht stimmt
Du weißt genau, dass damit eine Hexenjagd beginnt


----------



## Saytan (5. November 2008)

Unheilig-Hexenjagd 


soooo

was nehm ich...ahjaaaaa

Nicht mal du weißt es jetzt, weil du dich nicht
Auseinandersetzt, mit dem was du bist
Und auch ich weiß es nicht, lüg' mir zu oft ins
Gesicht mit dem was ich bin
Nicht mal du weißt es jetzt, weil du dich nicht
Auseinandersetzt, mit dem was du bist
Und auch ich weiß es nicht, lüg' mir zu oft ins
Gesicht mit dem was ich bin
Und das macht doch keinen Sinn


----------



## Realtec (5. November 2008)

xavier naidoo- zeilen aus gold

lief btw letztens auf mtv :>


----------



## Saytan (5. November 2008)

Jaja xavier ist schon gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (5. November 2008)

Ich bin Pirat auf allen Meeren
Die Sterne Zeigen mir den Weg

Ich bin Pirat auf allen Meeren
Lachend trotze ich dem Wind
Hoch oben auf dem Maste sitzend
Schaue ich nach Beute aus
Schlagen auch die Wellen hoch,
Wasser peitscht mir ins Gesicht
Nichts und Niemand wird mich halten können
Niemand mich zum Landgang zwingt

Viel spaß...


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. November 2008)

Nena - lass mich dein Pirat sein ( hoffe ich doch ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



los gehts:

What will you do when you get lonely

and nobody waiting by your side

youve been running and hiding much too long

you know its just your foolish pride


ich hoffe das reicht! Großartiges Lied!

Himmelskrieger


----------



## Tupac 2 (5. November 2008)

Layla Lyrics by Charlie Daniels Band ? ^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. November 2008)

wie bitte, welche Band? was? ^^

Layla war richtig...Eric Clapton!


----------



## Tupac 2 (5. November 2008)

Kp ^^^hab den text Gegoogelt XD 

^^ und dass Raus kopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.s

ich weiß ich Bescheiße XD


----------



## chopi (5. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Kp ^^^hab den text Gegoogelt XD
> ^^ und dass Raus kopiert
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaub nicht,dass es darum bei dem Spiel geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Whatever,isses nu FFA?


----------



## Realtec (5. November 2008)

Ehm btw es war FALSCH




Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Nena - lass mich dein Pirat sein ( hoffe ich doch )
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ist NICHT!!!!! von nena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es heißt auch NICHT!!!! lass mich dein pirat sein

wenn ihr euch nicht 100 % sicher seid, dann wartet doch ab ô.o

ich hab das spiel so verstanden,wenn man ein song erraten hat, darf man selber ein song stellen der erraten werden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nicht ich sag einfach mal ne antwort (egal obs richtig ist) und setzt dann mein senf drunter


----------



## Himmelskrieger (6. November 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> Ehm btw es war FALSCH
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hm, sorry, war mir so sicher! Werd demnächst nochmal gründlicher überprüfen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (6. November 2008)

hihi kaum stellt man ein nicht googlebaren song rein und schon weiß es keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (6. November 2008)

> Ich bin Pirat auf allen Meeren
> Die Sterne Zeigen mir den Weg
> 
> Ich bin Pirat auf allen Meeren
> ...



Ardor vom Venushügel (oder so ähnlich^^) - Der Pirat

Dann mach ich mal weiter:



> There is nothing left for me
> There is nothing left for you
> There is nothing left at all
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß beim raten....

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Lucelia (6. November 2008)

Tyro schrieb:


> Ardor vom Venushügel (oder so ähnlich^^) - Der Pirat
> 
> Dann mach ich mal weiter:
> 
> ...




Dat is doch Sonic Syndicate mit Denied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ok, meine kleine einfache runde




> everything about you is how i wanna be
> your freedom comes naturally
> everything about you resonates happiness
> now i won't settle for less
> ...


----------



## Rheagar (7. November 2008)

Muse - Bliss :>


Und weiter gehts:

Follow her down to a bridge by a fountain,
Where rocking horse people eat marshmallow pies.
Everyone smiles as you drift past the flowers,
That grow so incredibly high.

Newspaper taxis appear on the shore,
Waiting to take you away.
Climb in the back with your head in the clouds,
And you're gone.


----------



## Realtec (7. November 2008)

Tyro schrieb:


> Ardor vom Venushügel (oder so ähnlich^^) - Der Pirat




mal ehrlich:> gewusst? oder irgendwie geschafft es über google herrauszufinden?


----------



## Tyro (7. November 2008)

> mal ehrlich:> gewusst? oder irgendwie geschafft es über google herrauszufinden?



Teils teils, wir hatten das mal vor uhrzeiten im deutshcunterricht glaub ich mal kurz angesprochen, also konnte mich noch wage dran erinnern, also wusste nur noch venusberg oder venushügel oder so was, und den rest hab ich mri dann ergoogelt!^^

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Realtec (7. November 2008)

http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/252/346108.jpg

na was der im deutschunterricht zu suchen hat O.o


----------



## Tyro (7. November 2008)

> na was der im deutschunterricht zu suchen hat O.o



Ka, Referendare halt, oder war es doch wo anders? 
Ka, auf jedne Fall hatte ich das Ding iwo shconmal gehöhrt!


----------



## Lucelia (7. November 2008)

dat aktuelle is von den beatles, *L*ucy in the *S*ky with *D*iamonds, 1967, sgt. peppers lonely hearts club band, an dem track und dem passenden ausschnitt aus dem yellow-submarine-film sieht man, was drogen alles anrichten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ausschnitt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7F2X3rSSCU




ok, ich geb mal nen vers vor fürs nächste rätsel:


_Well she's lying in our bed sweating staring at the ceiling
I know her worried head is aching, I know the cause is me
I could leave the bathroom light on for better dreams tonight
My stability, my luxury, my life
And I won't go, neither will you turn off the phone, let's sleep 'til two

Your sad eyes take and own me
Words are unnecessary
Grip the back of your neck and slowly
Move 'til it all becomes alright

I wake up in a cold sweat got a bone to pick with reality
Take a deep breath and lay back down wearing my badge of infamy
Change the bulb in the nightlight cause it flickered flickered and died
Repeat the words you're not alone to self three times and hit the light
My aim is true, turn off the phone, let's sleep 'till two

Your sad eyes take and own me
Words are unnecessary
Grip the back of your neck and slowly
Move 'til it all becomes alright

Let the fighting words lie
Let the candlelight die
Let the sun come up
Let the saline dry _


----------



## rEdiC (16. November 2008)

Eve 6 - Nocturnal

Neu:
_
Beim Aldi um die Ecke, da bin ich längst bekannt. Beim zahlen an der Kasse, da zittert meine Hand. Was die Leute von mir denken, ist mir völlig scheissegal. Ich will besoffen sein, alle andern könn mich mal.
_


----------



## Hirsi325 (16. November 2008)

Sleipnir-Alkoholiker 


Neu:
_Receiving blind control over all of our thoughts as they become real
Routinated as we're told we follow their orders in serenity
Fearing all those memories that once seemed to be far away
Cowardly I look back lifeless eyes is all I see_


----------



## Hirsi325 (17. November 2008)

Ich geb euch nen Tipp es ist aus dem Metalcore-Genre


----------



## bkeleanor (18. November 2008)

Fear My Thoughts von Numbered By The Beast

neu
I wanna share something
I wanna feel
Something won
Something real
Something exciting...

ein sehr ruhiger song
genre kenn ich selber nicht^^
passt aber gut zu rundflug videos^^


----------



## Hirsi325 (18. November 2008)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Fear My Thoughts von Numbered By The Beast



Btw.
Richtig wäre Numbered By The Beast von Fear my Thoughts


Den neuen weiss ich selber nicht ._.


----------



## Brimbur (18. November 2008)

Neu:
_
Beim Aldi um die Ecke, da bin ich längst bekannt. Beim zahlen an der Kasse, da zittert meine Hand. Was die Leute von mir denken, ist mir völlig scheissegal. Ich will besoffen sein, alle andern könn mich mal.
_
[/quote]


Etwas grenzwertig, sollte aber Sleipnir - Alkoholiker sein!


edith sagt verdammt nur die hälfte gelesen wurde schon beantwortet ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. November 2008)

> Richtig wäre Numbered By The Beast von Fear my Thoughts



man eh, ich dussel :-)

auf meinen kommt wohl niemand.
gesucht gewesen wäre looking for something von Era

soll ein anderer ein neues machen.


----------



## chopi (18. November 2008)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> soll ein anderer ein neues machen.


Ich seh das mal als FFA an,sollte recht einfach werden:

_They were crying when their sons left
God is wearing black
He's gone so far to find no hope
He's never coming back_


----------



## Hirsi325 (18. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich seh das mal als FFA an,sollte recht einfach werden:
> 
> _They were crying when their sons left
> God is wearing black
> ...




Wie du schon sagtest einfach
Soldier Side von SOAD


soooo...
Neu:

Wo sein Herz in Flammen stand
So weit entfernt vom Heimatland
doch zwischen tausend anderen Toten
fror sein Leib auf kaltem Boden


----------



## chopi (18. November 2008)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Wie du schon sagtest einfach
> Soldier Side von SOAD


Ich sag ja,einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agyros (18. November 2008)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Wo sein Herz in Flammen stand
> So weit entfernt vom Heimatland
> doch zwischen tausend anderen Toten
> fror sein Leib auf kaltem Boden



Eben noch gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eisregen - Eisenkreuzkrieger



Ich mach direkt nen neues, ich weiss ja das es richtig ist :-)

_Tag um Tag in grauem Regen,
Suchte ich den Blick noch mal,
War verfallen jenem Zauber,
Den ich bisher nicht erahnt.
_


----------



## Brimbur (18. November 2008)

Agyros schrieb:


> Eben noch gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Equilibrium - Blut im Auge


----------



## Agyros (18. November 2008)

jo, war wohl wieder zu leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brimbur (18. November 2008)

Agyros schrieb:


> jo, war wohl wieder zu leicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ok, dann meins, sollte eigentlich auch recht leicht sein:


_In my thoughts and in my dreams
They're always in my mind
These songs of hobbits, dwarfs and men
And elves
Come close your eyes
You can see them too_


----------



## Hirsi325 (18. November 2008)

Blind Guardian-Bard Song


Jetzt kommt mal was schweres- hihihi


_everyone knows the way
but i cant find my path
i sustained/suffered 1000 losses
im stuck in the past/to be me hasn't any gloss_

Kommt aus dem Deathcore-Genre und is eine relativ neue Band.


----------



## Mefisthor (18. November 2008)

You, me and this Landmine von Nothing kills the Sun

Dann bin ich mal dran

_Another reason
Another cause for me to fight
Another fuse uncovered
Now, for me to light
My dedication
To all that I've sworn to protect
I carry out my orders
With not a regret
A declaration
Embedded deep under my skin
A permanent reminder
Of how we began
No hesitation
When I am commanding the strike
You need to know
That you're in for the fight of your life
_


----------



## K0l0ss (18. November 2008)

Disturbed - Indestructible

So. Ich mach weiter:

_When the captain came downstairs he saw my situation_

bzw. andere Stelle:

_When she invited me to a party in her kitchen_


----------



## Rhokan (18. November 2008)

> So gehts:
> Anhand von mindestens(!) 4 aufeinanderfolgenden Zeilen eines Liedtextes selbiges erraten (wen möglich mit Künstler).






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. November 2008)

Ja. Sorry, mein Fehler. Aber wenn ich direkt was ausem Inet nehme googlet gleich jeder danach. Ich habs halt ausem Kopf aufgeschrieben, aber hier, ein bissl mehr, viel Spaß. Google wird helfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_Sunday was the day that they were to have their flare-up
He dressed himself quite gay
I frizzed and oiled my hair up
The Captain had no wife and he had gone a-fishin'
She groped me on the stairs beneath the old man's kitchen_


----------



## chopi (18. November 2008)

Ich habs anhand eines Satzes aus deinem ersten Post rausbekommen,also ist das nicht das Problem... (denk ich ma *g* )
Ich löse jetzt natürlich nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. November 2008)

Eben. Für google brauch man nicht unbedingt 4 Zeilen. Und welche die den Song wirklich kennen, die werden auch schon an Hand meiner ersten zwei Zeilen drauf kommen, weil die wirklich rausstechen aus dem Song.


----------



## Hirsi325 (19. November 2008)

DROPKICK MURPHY - Captain Kelly's Kitchen


Neu:

We will not die this way 
Death claims us no more 
Do not grieve, end the suffering
We will live, live eternal



Dürfte relativ einfach sein. Genre is Metalcore


----------



## K0l0ss (19. November 2008)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> DROPKICK MURPHY - Captain Kelly's Kitchen



Joa. Lass ich mal durch. Die Jungs heißen Dropkick Murphys.


----------



## Roennie (20. November 2008)

Killswitch Engage - This is Absolution


Nächster:

And death climbs up the steps one by one 
To give you the rose that's been burnt by her son 

Point me to the sky above
I can´t get there on my own
walk me through the graveyard



Genre is Horrorpunk


----------



## Rhokan (7. Dezember 2008)

The Misfits - Dig up her bones

Muss mal wieder weitergehen, deswegen was leichtes

I was gonna clean my room, 



Spoiler



Würde alles verraten


I was gonna get up and find the broom, 



Spoiler



Würde auch alles verraten


My room is still messed up And I know why, 



Spoiler



Und das auch


----------



## rEdiC (7. Dezember 2008)

.. cause i got high, cause i got high, cause i got high dabab dab dab dab daaa.

Afroman - Because i got high. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (7. Dezember 2008)

rischtig, du bist dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man könnte ja wenigstens nen neues lied posten? -.-'

FFA


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Dezember 2008)

Mal ein Push nach oben, wenn nix mehr kommt.

Hier was Neues.

_I've got the wind at my back and my foot to the floor 
I ain't comin' back to you no more 
I'm sick of your shit and your moaning whine 
I'm leaving you for good come rain or shine_


----------



## Soramac (8. Dezember 2008)

Airbourne - Runnin' Wild


----------



## Rhokan (8. Dezember 2008)

> Airbourne - Runnin' Wild



Dann sag auch nen neues! so geht der thread ja nie voran


----------



## Soramac (8. Dezember 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Dann sag auch nen neues! so geht der thread ja nie voran




Dann mach du halt, hab keine Lust.


----------



## Mishua (8. Dezember 2008)

_Caress the one, the Never-Fading
Rain in your heart - the tears of snow-white sorrow
Caress the one, the hiding amaranth
In a land of the daybreak_

hmmm?^^


----------



## rEdiC (8. Dezember 2008)

Einfach: Nightwish - Amaranth. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neu:
Na Fein, da steig ich ein, da komm ich mit'n kleenes Stück
Setz dich rein, dreh wat ein, leg dich zurück auf diesem Trip
Und wohin fahrn wa?
Auf der Fata Morgana durch jedes Panaroma ins Nirwana und davor zum Dalai Lama

Bitte nicht googlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich rat mal, ist das einzige Lied was ich kenne was wenigstens so heisst:
Excrementory Grindfuckers - Fata Morgana? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (8. Dezember 2008)

Nein ist es nicht. Ganz falsche Musikrichtung.^^


----------



## Rhokan (9. Dezember 2008)

Das is doch irgendwas von Seeed oder so in der Richtung warte wie heißt das.....


----------



## Skatero (9. Dezember 2008)

Ohrbooten - Autobahn
Oder?
Ihr dürft weiss gerade kein Lied. (Falls es richtig ist.


----------



## Kangrim (9. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ohrbooten - Autobahn
> Oder?
> Ihr dürft weiss gerade kein Lied. (Falls es richtig ist.



Bin mir 100% sicher das es das ist. Ich höres jeden zweiten Tag.^^

Dann mach ich mal schnell weiter mit was leichtem:

Alle warten auf das Licht.
Fürchtet euch...fürchtet euch nicht.
Die Sonne scheint mir aus den Augen. 
Sie wird heut Nacht nicht untergehn. 
Und die Welt zählt laut bis 10!


----------



## Rhokan (9. Dezember 2008)

> Ohrbooten - Autobahn
> Oder?
> Ihr dürft weiss gerade kein Lied. (Falls es richtig ist.



Genau das hab ich gemeint!^^ Na dann mach ich halt weiter, ein klassiker mal: 

Trapped in purgatory
A lifeless subject, alive
Awaiting reprisal
Death will be their acquisition

The sky is turning red
Return to power draws near
Fall into me,
the sky's crimson tears
Abolish the rules made of stone

Jahr:    1986
Genre: Thrash-Metal


----------



## Kangrim (9. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man hat mich übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (9. Dezember 2008)

Du hast den Song erst reineditiert, außerdem wärs Rammstein - Sonne :-P


----------



## Kangrim (9. Dezember 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Du hast den Song erst reineditiert, außerdem wärs Rammstein - Sonne :-P



Und ich dachte 2 sec wären schnell genug editiert^^


----------



## Rhokan (9. Dezember 2008)

> Und ich dachte 2 sec wären schnell genug editiert^^



Tja^^ hab ja deins sowieso erraten, als Tipp für meins: das Album ist glaub ich von '86, bin jetzt aber ersma wech

okay, weiterer tipp: genre is thrash-metal


----------



## Rhokan (10. Dezember 2008)

Okey, dann lose ich auf: Raining Blood von Slayer, jetzte is wieder dran wer will


----------



## Night falls (10. Dezember 2008)

Okay dann beteilige ich mich hier auch mal:

"Her voice whispers my thoughts
Limbs of naked lust
Sweet odours caress us
My wings decay to dust

Crystal eyes of innocence
Liquid stars as spirit
Erotic figure in pride
It calls the troops of deride"

Tipp: Der Stil ist (laut der Band selber): Electro / Hardcore / Industrial
Tipp2: Der songtitel ist in der zweiten Hälfte meines Ausschnitts enthalten. Wenns bis heute Abend niemand weiß lös' ich auf^^

Okay ich lös mal auf: Centhron - Troops of Deride


----------



## Lalabaer (16. Dezember 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Okay ich lös mal auf: Centhron - Troops of Deride


Heisst das jetzt FFA ?
wenn ja dann mach ich mal

I watch how the 
moon sits in the sky / in the dark night 
shining with the light from the sun 
The sun doesn´t give life to the moon assuming 
The moon´s gonna owe it one 
It makes me think of how you act to me / You do 
favors and then rapidly / You just 
turn around and start asking me / about 
things that you want back from me
So
Dann wünsch ich noch heiteres raten.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Dezember 2008)

Linkin Park - A Place for my Head.

100 pro sicher, ich such mal eben was...


&#8364;dit wirft in den Raum:

_Lashing of punch and wine for the ladies 
Potatoes, cakes, there was bacon and tea 
There were the Nolans, Dolans, O´Grady´s 
Courting the girls and dancing away_

Wer kann das hier ohne google lösen? Hand aufs Herz.

Tipp1: Deutsche Band
Tipp2: Folk Rock

Ich guck morgen früh nochmal rein. Muss erstmal pennen.


----------



## Megatherion (17. Dezember 2008)

Alte Subway to Sally oder ists vielleicht Fiddlers Green?


----------



## Lalabaer (17. Dezember 2008)

würde auf fiddlers tippen mir fällt aber der titel nicht ein
(ja damit hatt jemand wohl nicht gerechnet xD)


----------



## coalas (17. Dezember 2008)

Lanigan´s Ball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Dezember 2008)

coalas schrieb:


> Lanigan´s Ball
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

hm da k0l0ss nichts neues postet, hol ich den thread mal wieder raus 

hope,
i hope you've seen the light
cause no one really cares
they're just pretending


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

The Smallprint - Muse


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

right


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

*freu*

TADA:


> * Know that many men will suffer
> Know that many men will die
> Half a million lives at stake
> At the fields of Passchendaele*


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich mach es bisschen schwerer!  wehr das raus...... bekommt bekommt mhhhhm nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Take me away from the hood like a state penitentiary
Take me away from the hood in the casket or a Bentley
Take me away
Like I overdosed on cocaine
Or take me away like a bullet from Kurt Cobaine
Suicide (Suicide... suicide...)
I'm from a Windy City, like "Do or Die"
From a block close to where Biggie was crucified
That was Brooklyn's Jesus
Shot for no fuckin' reason
And you wonder why Kanye wears Jesus pieces? My Life
'Cause that's Jesus people
And The Game, he's the equal
Hated on so much, "The Passion of Christ" need a sequel
Yeah, like Roc-a-fella needed Sigel
Like I needed my father, but he needed a needle (My Life)
I need some meditation, so I can leave my people
They askin' "Why? " Why did John Lennon leave The Beatles?
And why every hood nigga feed off evil?
Answer my question before this bullet leave this Desert Eagle


----------



## b1ubb (23. Dezember 2008)

@ Ps3 Vs Xbox 360

als hip hop höhrer ist das ziemlich einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Game feat. Lil Wayne


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (23. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nein XD so schnell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (23. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> nein XD so schnell
> ...



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja, gute lieder hört man halt ständig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

so, da b1ubb wies aussieht nix neues postet hol ich den Thread mal von seite 4 her^^



> Mein eigener Untergrund,
> gib mir das kleine Stück Wahrheit,
> sieh die Welt nicht mit Schlaf
> auf der Suche nach Klarheit


----------



## Rhokan (6. Januar 2009)

Da bringt ja nichmal google was, gib tipps!


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

siehe ava =O


----------



## Huntermoon (7. Januar 2009)

So, da nach 12Stunden keiner geantwortet hatt, hier meins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Know that many men will suffer
> Know that many men will die
> Half a million lives at stake
> At the fields of Passchendaele


----------



## Masterdark (7. Januar 2009)

Keine Ahnung gib mal nen Tipp


----------



## Huntermoon (7. Januar 2009)

ein Tipp:



> it&#8217;s a stalemate at the frontline
> Where the soldiers rest in mud
> Roads and houses all is gone
> There&#8217;s no glory to be won
> ...


----------



## Night falls (7. Januar 2009)

Klingt nach Sabaton... Weiß aber nicht genau welches Lied es sein könnt - ich hör mal eben rein und editier meinen Tipp rein wenn ich was gefunden hab^^

EDIT: The Price of a mile, oder? Bei so Kriegsdingern sind Sabaton immer vorn mit dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfighter91 (7. Januar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Klingt nach Sabaton... Weiß aber nicht genau welches Lied es sein könnt - ich hör mal eben rein und editier meinen Tipp rein wenn ich was gefunden hab^^
> 
> EDIT: The Price of a mile, oder? Bei so Kriegsdingern sind Sabaton immer vorn mit dabei
> 
> ...



JOA das müsste es sein


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Klingt nach Sabaton... Weiß aber nicht genau welches Lied es sein könnt - ich hör mal eben rein und editier meinen Tipp rein wenn ich was gefunden hab^^
> 
> EDIT: The Price of a mile, oder? Bei so Kriegsdingern sind Sabaton immer vorn mit dabei
> 
> ...


Ja, richtig^^
Du darfst...


----------



## Night falls (8. Januar 2009)

Okay, hier mein Auszug:

*The darkness comes out of her shell
Yet another cold night in Hell with all the pain
The dying light is losing its glow
And my last glimmer of hope now fades away
*
It is starting to rain again
I'm coming closer to my end with every breath
The creepy shadows are growing pale
And the rising glow brings along the sense of death

*Und Deathstyle hat mit der Band recht*

EDIT: Dann geb ich mal 2 Tipps. (in fett dazugeschrieben)


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Januar 2009)

Ich kenn das Lied, das ist von Sentenced, aber ohne google wüsst ich jetzt nicht welcher Song also lass ich das mal als Tip so stehen.


----------



## Pc is my Life (8. Januar 2009)

mhhmm 
[entfernt... eins nach dem anderen. Der Gewinner darf immerhin das nächste "Rätsel" machen oder es freigeben]


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Januar 2009)

öhm pc is my life, lass doch erstmal das lied von night falls gelöst werden o_O


----------



## Night falls (8. Januar 2009)

Damit die Leute hier nochmal reingucken wegen neuem Kommentar: Ich hab 2 Tipps in meinen Beitrag editiert.


----------



## Masterdark (8. Januar 2009)

Dead Moon rising von Sentenced ?


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Dead Moon rising von Sentenced ?



Ohne Google wär ich leider net drauf gekommen, aber ich meine du hast recht! Sentenced ist gut geeignet für solche Spiele da man da super mitsingen kann.. xD


----------



## Night falls (8. Januar 2009)

Jep, Masterdark hat recht. 

Wenn ich mit meinem Mp3-Player manchmal Nachts alleine von ner Party nach hause laufe, erwische ich mich in der Tat manchmal dabei wie ich ein bisschen mitsinge - Die Lieder eignen sich wirklich gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (8. Januar 2009)

So meins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



```
Now seem so far away
And it feels like you don't care anymore
And now I try hard to make it
I just wanna make you proud
I'm never gonna be good enough for you
```


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Januar 2009)

Simple Plan - Perfect, 
das war zu einfach, meine Ex hat das rauf und runter gehört ^^

@ Night falls, ja seine Stimme ist so gut verständlich deshalb fällt das einem zu leicht, deswegen kannt ich den Text auch xD


----------



## Yoranox (9. Januar 2009)

Okay da kein neues kommt mach ich mal und steige damit ins spiel ein Ich denke das wird recht einfach:




> Yeah, I feel you too
> Feel, those things you do
> In your eyes I see a fire that burns just for you
> That's running through
> deep inside you know, seeds I plant will grow.



Edit:Womit Tipp eins auch schon gegeben wurde von drummen^^ wie er schon sagt von metallica


----------



## drummen (9. Januar 2009)

Nach dem Black Album gings mit Metallica bergab. Kleiner Tipp.


----------



## chopi (9. Januar 2009)

drummen schrieb:


> Nach dem Black Album gings mit Metallica bergab. Kleiner Tipp.


Eins gefiel mir nicht,wo sie mmn von ihrem Stil abgekommen sind...welches war das noch...Achja,Ride the Lightning.Sonst sind die Alben sehr geil,ich weiß nicht was du hast.

Ich kenne den Text,aber weiß nicht,welches Lied es ist >_> Ich komm später nochmal,wenn es nicht aufgelöst ist ^^


----------



## Lisutari (9. Januar 2009)

Devils Dance.
Hat mein grässlicher ex dauernd gehört


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Januar 2009)

Verdammt...denke ich mir so guckste hier mal rein, was gerade zum raten steht...und welcher Song, und welche Stelle genau höre ich da gerade, als ich das zu Erratende lese? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (10. Januar 2009)

Wie ich sehe hat Lisutari den Song entlarvt.
Herzlichen Glueckwunsch die Dame...


----------



## Yoranox (10. Januar 2009)

Joa Devils Dance war richtig dann darfste auch direkt das nächste rätsel machen^^


----------



## Lisutari (10. Januar 2009)

Achso cool^^

If theres lessons to be learned, 
I'd rather get my jamming words in first so, 
tell you something that I've found, 
that the worlds a better place when its upside down boy. 
If theres lessons to be learned, 
I'd rather get my jamming words in first so, 
when your playing with desire, 
don't come running to my place when it burns like fire boy.

(wer glaubt er hats dar mir ne PM shcicken damit ichs net verpenn^^)


----------



## Yoranox (10. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab mir den kopf zerbrochen und bin nich drauf gekommen also hab ich gegoogelt(keine sorge bin kein spielverderber behalte es für mich was die lösung ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und muss sagen ich wär im leben nicht drauf gekommen^^


----------



## Altharis (11. Januar 2009)

Da hier seit über einem Tag nichts mehr passiert ist, bin ich so frei und mach weiter...

Reach the Sky,fly a Fantasy,
dream a Dream, and what you see will be,
Rhythms keep their Secrets, will unfold behind the Clouds,
and there upon the Rainbow, is the Answer to a 



Spoiler



Das würd alles verraten



Sooo, da kommt nun aber hoffentlich schnell einer drauf, damits wieder weiter geht;
ich habs auch schön einfach gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (11. Januar 2009)

Neverending Story :> Tanzschulenlied, das kenn ich auswendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (11. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Neverending Story :> Tanzschulenlied, das kenn ich auswendig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sach auf


----------



## Altharis (11. Januar 2009)

ich sach ja, das war einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (11. Januar 2009)

Woopie :>

Also, auf ein neues



> I need those eyes to tide me over
> I’ll take your picture when I go
> It gives me strength and gives me patience
> But I’ll never let you know


----------



## Masterdark (11. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Woopie :>
> 
> Also, auf ein neues


The Killers -My list?


----------



## Tabuno (11. Januar 2009)

The Killers - My List
FFA


----------



## Lillyan (11. Januar 2009)

Jep, dark darf :>


----------



## Masterdark (11. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jep, dark darf :>


Nice 

So dann meiner


> That I want to get back with you
> That I want to reconnect with you
> Did you get my message
> Why did you get the message


Tipp dies ist nicht die richtige Reihenfolge 
Morgen wirds richtig gesetzt


----------



## Lisutari (12. Januar 2009)

Das ist doch Did you get my message , oder?


----------



## Lisutari (12. Januar 2009)

Kommt schon, sagt mir ob ich recht habe =D


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Januar 2009)

Fehlt der Interpret, den Titelnamen hät ich auch fast noch erraten ^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. Januar 2009)

Jason Mraz - Did You Get My Message
FFA


----------



## Altharis (14. Januar 2009)

kommt heut nochmal was neues?


----------



## Lisutari (14. Januar 2009)

Meins wurde ja übersprugen weil eien nTag lang keiern was gesagt hat (...)


Lisutari schrieb:


> If theres lessons to be learned,
> I'd rather get my jamming words in first so,
> tell you something that I've found,
> that the worlds a better place when its upside down boy.
> ...


Versuch dein Glück^^


----------



## Altharis (14. Januar 2009)

argh, ich kenns, kam aber nie drauf!! fix gegoogled, gesehn von wem das ist und der kopf hat bekanntschaft mit der tischplatte gemacht :/ ... ich was SO NAH DRANN!!! 
aber ich bin kein spielverderber und halt mich erstmal raus, bis was neues kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ne gute stelle, nimm nächstes mal lieber was einfacheres, dann gehts schneller voran^^


----------



## Lisutari (14. Januar 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> aber ne gute stelle, nimm nächstes mal lieber was einfacheres, dann gehts schneller voran^^


War das einzige leid das mir eignefallen ist^^


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

Das ist "Sweet about me" von ähh irgent n seltsamer name micilici odern so^^


----------



## Nick1414 (14. Januar 2009)

*Gabriella Cilmi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2009)

Hunter,nick,kommt was neues? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

nö, wer will darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (14. Januar 2009)

*schnappt sich den freien Platz und postet einfach mal*



> Why are you at my side?
> How can I be any use to you now?
> Give me a chance and I'll let you see how
> Nothing has changed


----------



## Masterdark (14. Januar 2009)

stimmte schon lisu sagte sry. Hatte ganz vergessen das ich dran war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (14. Januar 2009)

Is das nicht von Madonna? Weiß aber nicht welches Lied...


----------



## Alanium (14. Januar 2009)

Das kenn' ich, das kenn' ich! Glaub' ich...

Ist das "You Must Love Me" von Madonna?


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das kenn' ich, das kenn' ich! Glaub' ich...
> 
> Ist das "You Must Love Me" von Madonna?


Der googlepc sagt "Ja"


----------



## Alanium (14. Januar 2009)

Dann mach' ich einfach mal weiter.^^

Oh, it makes me sick just thinking of you
(Time to pay)
Remember your eyes turning black every
Time the stared right through me
Drove me crazy


----------



## Lillyan (15. Januar 2009)

Jep, hat gestimmt *hüstel*


----------



## Lisutari (15. Januar 2009)

Von dem Lied hab ich nochnie was gehört oO


----------



## Lillyan (15. Januar 2009)

Hm, ich habs gegooglet und nicht mal der hat was gefunden. Tip?


----------



## Lisutari (15. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm, ich habs gegooglet und nicht mal der hat was gefunden. Tip?


Du betrügerin^^


----------



## Lillyan (15. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte ja nicht geantwortet... ich hab nur keine Lust den Thread so lang zu verfolgen bis die Antwort kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dann mach' ich einfach mal weiter.^^
> 
> Oh, it makes me sick just thinking of you
> (Time to pay)
> ...


Alanium& the Buffies - Drove me crazy


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

- On a cold winter morning, in the time before the light
In flames of death's eternal reign we ride towards the fight
When the darkness has fallen down, and the times are tough all right
The sound of evil laughter falls around the world tonight.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Januar 2009)

through the fire and flames von dragonforce (kenn das noch vom grim vid :S)



> Ich ging auf schmalen Pfaden,
> bewegte mich auf dünnem Eis,
> ich ging dahin, wo es wehtut,
> nichts war mir zu heiß


----------



## xXavieXx (16. Januar 2009)

Böhse Onkelz - Flammen (schrecklich, diese Musik <.<)



> Ihr raucht Tüten und Blunts
> Yo ich üb mit der Gun
> Denn ich fahr die Gangstaschiene so wie Züge in Compton
> Ich schiess dich an mit automatischen Schusswaffen
> Und du brauchst automatisch nen Putzlappen


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2009)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher...Kollegah - 99,9%? 

Find ich persönlich eigentlich auch schrecklich...


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

"Are thou the bringer of hope and joy
that I've waited for years
I shall fight to restore the moon
Wisdoms of time are carved on the sacred wood"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer das nicht kennt. Vllt das:

"In the merry month of May, From my home I started,
Left the girls of Tuam, Nearly broken hearted,
Saluted father dear, Kissed my darlin' mother,
Drank a pint of beer, My grief and tears to smother,
Then off to reap the corn, And leave where I was born"


----------



## Lisutari (16. Januar 2009)

Ist eins davon nicht WHo are you von Hero Irgendwas?^^


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ist eins davon nicht WHo are you von Hero Irgendwas?^^


Öh. Falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (16. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Öh. Falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schade.


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Schade.


Gibt ein Trostpreis *Überreich*.


----------



## Lisutari (16. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Gibt ein Trostpreis *Überreich*.


Danke, aber ich hab eh schon 2 Songs gewusst =D


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2009)

Also ich kenn beide. Das obere ist Ensiferum - Token of time.
Das untere ist Rocky Road to Dublin. Interpret...keine Ahnung welchen du meinst...Dropkick? Fiddler's? Gibt viele, die diesen Song gespielt haben.

Und da ich mir sicher bin such ich was...

&#8364;dit:

Hier habe ich was...

_This battle 
Is on all
You've made beautiful 
Now hateful_


----------



## For-Free (16. Januar 2009)

Müsste was von Trivium sein. Songtitel weiß ich leider nicht, müsste ich googeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2009)

Trivium ist schon mal richtig...


----------



## Lisutari (16. Januar 2009)

a gunshot to the head of trepadation, band kenne wir ja schon =D


----------



## Yoranox (16. Januar 2009)

dann mach ein neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (16. Januar 2009)

> mein freund hör mir zu!
> falls wir das nich überlebn, möcht
> ich gerne bei dir meine beichte ablegen.
> es lief nie gut in meinem leben, nur daneben
> ...



Update: Hab nen neuen Track genommen...


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

Was ist das denn für ein scheiß? Hat sich ein affe auf die Tastatur gesetzt und ist rumgerollt und dann ist das rausgekommen  oder was?

@ K0ll0s: Du bist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja, die von "The Dubliners" ist meiner meinung nach die beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (17. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein scheiß? Hat sich ein affe auf die Tastatur gesetzt und ist rumgerollt und dann ist das rausgekommen  oder was?
> 
> @ K0ll0s: Du bist gut
> 
> ...



Ne, ist nen Dialekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Der Track knallt aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiaxoxo (17. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMgHtAa2wcQ...re=channel_page


----------



## xXavieXx (17. Januar 2009)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMgHtAa2wcQ...re=channel_page



Falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nomma den Text pushen:



> mein freund hör mir zu!
> falls wir das nich überlebn, möcht
> ich gerne bei dir meine beichte ablegen.
> es lief nie gut in meinem leben, nur daneben
> ...


----------



## Lisutari (17. Januar 2009)

Ist doch von Taxit, oder?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ist doch von Taxit, oder?^^


taxit?

das ist glaub ich von sido


----------



## xXavieXx (17. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ist doch von Taxit, oder?^^



-t 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sido feat. Olli Banjo - Taxi ist richtig ;o)

*next 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (17. Januar 2009)

Juhu^^ 
Moment, ich überleg mal


È sempre misero
Chi a lei s'affida,
Chi le confida &#8211; mal cauto il core!

Pur mai non sentesi
Felice appieno
Chi su quel seno &#8211; non liba amore!

Sehr schwer


----------



## Rhokan (17. Januar 2009)

Google sagt mir das ichs sowieso nich gewusst hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (17. Januar 2009)

Ist doch der bei DSDS ma mitgemacht hat, oder? Nevio Pasaro oder so ähnlich hieß der. Aufn name des tracks komm ich nicht...


----------



## Rhokan (17. Januar 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Ist doch der bei DSDS ma mitgemacht hat, oder?



Jetzt bin ich stolz es nicht zu wissen^^  (bzw. gewusst zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lisutari (17. Januar 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Ist doch der bei DSDS ma mitgemacht hat, oder? Nevio Pasaro oder so ähnlich hieß der. Aufn name des tracks komm ich nicht...


Kann sein, ich schau DsDs nicht...

Das wrude shcon von Sehr viele Interpreten gesungen, also Bitte den Namen vom Song^^


----------



## xXavieXx (18. Januar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich stolz es nicht zu wissen^^  (bzw. gewusst zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn man in einer Großfamilie lebt, bekommt man das ein- oder andere  mit - ist auch eigentlich nicht wirklich mein Ding (vill bis auf die Castings) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab ma gegooglet. Das Lied was ich meine heißt "Amore per sempre" von Nevio Passaro


----------



## Lillyan (18. Januar 2009)

Ich denke ich kann sagen, dass das falsch ist :>


----------



## Rhokan (18. Januar 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Wenn man in einer Großfamilie lebt, bekommt man das ein- oder andere  mit - ist auch eigentlich nicht wirklich mein Ding (vill bis auf die Castings)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also mir hat Google was anderes gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (18. Januar 2009)

Magst du vll auflösen sind schon 16 stunden fast ^^


----------



## Lisutari (18. Januar 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Hab ma gegooglet. Das Lied was ich meine heißt "Amore per sempre" von Nevio Passaro


Kann das sein das du nicht zuhöhrst? Ich sehe DsDS nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Des Lied ist "La Dona e mobile" von Rigoletto von Verdi, bzw später von Wagner. Das ist aus einer Oper.

Die eigentlich sher bekannt ist


----------



## Yoranox (18. Januar 2009)

darf ich ein neues stellen? ich mach einfach mal,wenn lisutari ein eigenes nochmal stellen will dann ignoriert meins einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> You won't,
> Find a friendly face in the crowd,
> It's quite amusing to see,
> How you suffer now!!
> ...



Mal schauen wers rauskriegt sollte nicht zu schwer sein


----------



## Lisutari (18. Januar 2009)

Ich hab meins ja schon aufgelöst^^


----------



## Yoranox (18. Januar 2009)

eben deshalb hätte es ja sein können das du für das aufgelöste noch ein neues vll etwas leichteres reinstellen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber naja dann machen wir mal mit meinem weiter^^


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Januar 2009)

Das ist von In Flames, ich kenn In Flames aber net so sehr und hab auch net so viel von denen als das ich das jetzt ohne Google rausfinden könnte..
Also nur so als Hilfestellung: müsste In Flames sein. - Song kA vielleicht weiss es einer ^^


----------



## Yoranox (18. Januar 2009)

In Flames stimmt schonmal


----------



## Alanium (18. Januar 2009)

Da meins einfach übergangen wurde, lös ich's mal auf (verzeiht meine Abwesenheit^^): "Ready to Go Back" von All Ends


----------



## xXavieXx (19. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Kann das sein das du nicht zuhöhrst? Ich sehe DsDS nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was hat denn das mit dem Lied zu tun ô.Ô?? Garnichts ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (19. Januar 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Was hat denn das mit dem Lied zu tun ô.Ô?? Garnichts !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch eig, schon, wei ldas Lied von dir war das falsche lied un der Falsche interpret. Wenn du schhon beim ersten mal kpiaert hättest das ich den mist nicht schaue hättest du auch kapiert das du falsch liegst.

Oder ist dir das noch immer nicht klar?


----------



## xXavieXx (19. Januar 2009)

Das eine hat doch nichts mit dem anderen zu tun ^^ Naja, ich glaub du checkst da was nicht ;o)



> Das hat die Welt noch nicht geseh'n.
> Trotzdem ist Liebe wunderschön,
> Ist unsichtbar und trotzdem da.
> Freude und Leid das ganze Jahr,
> ...


----------



## b1ubb (19. Januar 2009)

Söhne Mannheims - Das hat die Welt noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Aratosao (19. Januar 2009)

War ja schwer....^^



> B*** ******** ***n I smell a riot
> Goin' on first htey're guilty now they're gone
> Yeah I'll check out a movie
> But it'll take a Black one to move me
> ...


----------



## El Homer (19. Januar 2009)

Public Enemy- Burn Hollywood Burn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neu: 
You are the only one with the ability to turn this tide
With the capacity to learn the truth and burn the lies
That signalize our disgust
so come with me,
I'll be your doomsayer and show you everything
that you'll never see
behind borrowed eyes

you're living in the end
you're not alone
decrepit monuments sit on their own thrones
the crushing weight relentless in its pull
resist! or be diluted with the rest all weare,
leads us to inherent insurgence
it leads you to deceive yourself......


----------



## Aratosao (19. Januar 2009)

mhhh... ist das "Darkest Hour (oder minute?)- Von Doomsayer"?


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> mhhh... ist das "Darkest Hour (oder minute?)- Von Doomsayer"?


100% richtig, hab jetzt net gegoogled aber Darkest Hour kenn ich alles so ziemlich auswendig, zumindest 'mitgröhl'-ready! ;D
Also sag ich einfach mal Aratosao ist dran.


----------



## Aratosao (19. Januar 2009)

*g* Ganz deiner Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok. öhhh Moment.


----------



## Aratosao (19. Januar 2009)

> "A long ass fuckin' time ago,
> In a town called K******o,
> There lived a humble family
> Religious through and through.
> ...


Das ist einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Januar 2009)

Tenacious D - Kickapoo
wirklich einfach ^^


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2009)

Now!!!
Hear me out now!!!
You're gonna listen to me, like it or not
Right now!!!
Hear me out now!!!
You're gonna listen to me, like it or not
Right now!!!

I can't feel, the way I did before
Don't turn your back on me
I won't be ignored!!!

I can't feel, the way I did before
Don't turn your back on me, I won't be ignored
Time won't heal this damage anymore
Don't turn your back on me, I won't be ignored


----------



## Aratosao (19. Januar 2009)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber einfach genial. Du bist dran :=


/EDIT:


Eiiinfach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Faint von Linkin Park Natürlich!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich war ich dran aber das ist auch zu leicht Skatero, Linkin Park - Faint.
Editen ist unfair Ara! xD


----------



## Aratosao (19. Januar 2009)

Muhaha *böse Lach*


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2009)

Dann mach doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (19. Januar 2009)

So. Etwas Schwerer vllt. :



> Had a fly girl Flo, called her honey
> Next thing she spent up all my money
> ?? debt, you and your girl's dizzy
> Stopped movin crack but you're still gettin pissy
> ...




Bin dann mal weg. Schönen abend euch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rl Ruft :>


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Januar 2009)

Mist, ich dacht ich errats einfach.. mh naja ich weiss das diese Zeile:


> like you was Lois Lane and I was Clark Kent


Von Run DMC ist, aber Song weiss ich net und googlen ist doof.. also macht mal ;P


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2009)

Ich dachte auch an Run DMC, aber kenne nicht wirklich viele Songs von denen.
Eigentlich nur It's tricky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also das ist mein Tipp xD


----------



## Yoranox (19. Januar 2009)

hmm ka was das sein soll aber ich lös mal meins von letzter seite aufrenched in Fear von In Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (20. Januar 2009)

Ich lös mal auf. Run DMC- Marry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Januar 2009)

Dann mal was leichtes :>



> You know you're my saving grace
> You're everything I need and more
> It's written all over your face
> Baby I can feel your [Liedtitel]
> Pray it won't fade away


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

Ist doch von Beyonce Knowles oder? Bin mir garnet sicher^^ Heißt Halo


----------



## Lillyan (20. Januar 2009)

Jap :> Du darfst


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

Hmm, ich nehm wieder was Schweres^^

Ich gebe euch ma lden ganzen Text^^

Va', pensiero, sull'ali dorate.
Va', ti posa sui clivi, sui coll,
ove olezzano tepide e molli
l'aure dolci del suolo natal!

Del Giordano le rive saluta,
di Sionne le torri atterrate.
O mia Patria, sì bella e perduta!
O membranza sì cara e fatal!

Arpa d'or dei fatidici vati,
perché muta dal salice pendi?
Le memorie del petto riaccendi,
ci favella del tempo che fu!

O simile di Solima ai fati,
traggi un suono di crudo lamento;
o t'ispiri il Signore un concento
che ne infonda al patire virtù
che ne infonda al patire virtù
al patire virtù!

Wenn irhs habt Pmt mich, ich verpenns jedes mal xD


----------



## Aratosao (20. Januar 2009)

Du immer mit deinem "nichtenglischen" ;D
Ich hohl gleich mal Chinesische musik :>
Um genauer zu sein. Chinesischen Death Metal.


----------



## Yoranox (20. Januar 2009)

hm da hat man als nicht spanisch sprechender 0 chance^^


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

Yoranox schrieb:


> hm da hat man als nicht spanisch sprechender 0 chance^^


Psst...Italienisch...


----------



## Lillyan (20. Januar 2009)

Hm, habs gegooglet... immerhin kenne ich das, aber ich glaub nicht, dass es vom Text her jemand erkennen wird :>


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm, habs gegooglet... immerhin kenne ich das, aber ich glaub nicht, dass es vom Text her jemand erkennen wird :>


Wenns euch zu schwer ist kann ichs aufdecken und was leichteres nehmen


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wenns euch zu schwer ist kann ichs aufdecken und was leichteres nehmen


an italienschen sachen kenn ich nur bella ciao und n paar sachen von mic mafia^^


----------



## Aratosao (21. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm, habs gegooglet... immerhin kenne ich das, aber ich glaub nicht, dass es vom Text her jemand erkennen wird :>


Ihh google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (21. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Psst...Italienisch...


 Ich versteh  trotzdem nur spanisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry für meine unwissenheit und das als lateinschüler Oo

Achja lös bitte auf ich denke nich das das wer rausfindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (21. Januar 2009)

Ich brech das hier mal ab, stand ja nun lang genug da :> 

Also, nächster Versuch FFA


----------



## Lisutari (22. Januar 2009)

War Coro del Nabucco.

Darf ich nochmal? Ist diesmal ganz leicht

Here comes old flat top, 
He come grooving up slowly, 
He got Joo Joo eye-ball, 
He one holy roller, 
He got hair down to his knee. 
Got to be a joker, 
He just do what he plese.

He wear no shoeshine, 
He got toe jam football, 
He got monkey finger, 
He shoot Coca-Cola, 
He say I know you, you know me, 
One thing I can tell you 
Is you got to be free.


----------



## Lisutari (22. Januar 2009)

Das ist jz echt leicht , weis das trozdem keiner?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (22. Januar 2009)

Gib mal nen Tipp... Jahrgang oder so^^


----------



## Lisutari (22. Januar 2009)

Ist von 1969


----------



## Aratosao (22. Januar 2009)

Einfach. Aerosmith- Come together 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (22. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Einfach. Aerosmith- Come together
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aerosmith gibts afaik erst seit 1970


----------



## Aratosao (22. Januar 2009)

Wut? oh. Sicher? Mir war so..


----------



## Lisutari (22. Januar 2009)

Beinahe, der Interpret stimmt nicht^^


----------



## Aratosao (22. Januar 2009)

Ahhhh! Ich habs. Geistesblitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beatles-Come together :>


----------



## Lisutari (22. Januar 2009)

Stimmt ,du darfst


----------



## Aratosao (22. Januar 2009)

Jeha.



> "With my perceptions in a mix
> Down twenty miles through the sticks
> To the cloudy town of Hellview: Population 96
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisutari (22. Januar 2009)

96 Quite Bitter Beings

Interpret weis ich nicht


----------



## Aratosao (22. Januar 2009)

Bravo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

CKY-96 Quite Bitter Beings
Du darfst Lisu


----------



## Lisutari (22. Januar 2009)

Lasst mir kurz Zeit was zu überlegen^^


Do as I say not as I do because
The shit's so deep you can't run away
I beg to differ on the contrary
I agree with every word that you say
Talk is cheap and lies are expensive
My wallet's fat and so is my head
Hit and run and then I'll hit you again
I'm a smart ass but I'm playing dumb

Pmt mich ruhig wenn irhs hab, bin jz nähmlich wiweder im WoW Forum drüben^^


----------



## Aratosao (22. Januar 2009)

Uff. Ich glaube das ist Walking Contradiction. Von, öhh... Green day? Bin mir nicht sicher...

PS: Sie haben post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (22. Januar 2009)

Stimmt, das war zu leicht


----------



## Aratosao (22. Januar 2009)

Zwar vieel zu einfach aber genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> "OK, like one time, I was out in the parking lot
> Tryin' to remove my excess earwax with a golf pencil
> When I see this guy Marty tryin' to carry a big ol' sofa up the stairs all by himself
> So I, I say to him, I say "Hey, you want me to help you with that?"
> ...


----------



## Lisutari (22. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Zwar vieel zu einfach aber genial!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meinst du meisnt oder deins? Wenn du meisn meinst, ich hasse Greenday, mir ist nur nix anderes eingefallen xD


----------



## Aratosao (22. Januar 2009)

Nee, Ich mein Meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (22. Januar 2009)

Dann fidn ic hdie aussage ziehmlich merkwürdig, aber egal. 
keine Ahnung was das fürn lied sein soll


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Albequerque - Weird Al Wiki??


----------



## Aratosao (22. Januar 2009)

Weird al Yankovic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du bist drann.

HAIL SAYTAN


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Weird al Yankovic.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So das wird jetzt erstmal nicht Metal,mach ich später mal:


_We got a redlight 
Pornographic dance fight 
Systematic, honey 
But we go no money 

Our hair is perfect 
While were all getting shit wrecked 
It's automatic, honey 
But we got no money _


----------



## Yoranox (23. Januar 2009)

hmm ich glaub da kommt keiner drauf ^^
ich mach mal das nächste mal schauen ob das wer kennt:

Some say the end is near.
Some say we'll see armageddon soon.
I certainly hope we will.
I sure could use a vacation from this.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Yoranox schrieb:


> hmm ich glaub da kommt keiner drauf ^^


egal ich lass es da /push^^


----------



## DarkVampirelord (23. Januar 2009)

mhhh ka was das sein könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Der interpret beginnt mit lady


----------



## DarkVampirelord (23. Januar 2009)

genre?


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

steht beim lied nicht daneben ich rat mal mit pop oder so


----------



## DarkVampirelord (23. Januar 2009)

Lady GaGa -  Beautiful, dirty, rich
 ???


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

DarkVampirelord schrieb:


> Lady GaGa -  Beautiful, dirty, rich
> ???


youre damned right,ich mag das lied schon genial^^


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

Eben wusste er noch überhaupt nicht was das ist und auf einmal kennt er son unbekanntes lied,elender googler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkVampirelord (23. Januar 2009)

hurray! ^-^
mhhh... ok, dann versuch ich es jetzt mal^^

Are we asking too much for this?
Is it beyond our reach?!
Because if it is, then we are nothing but sheep being herded to the final slaughterhouse!
I will not go down that way!
I choose to fight back!

I choose to rise, not fall!
I choose to live, not die!
And I know, I know that what's within me is also within you!

Das ist Text aus dem Film "City Hall" der in diesem Song verarbeitet wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Eben wusste er noch überhaupt nicht was das ist und auf einmal kennt er son unbekanntes lied,elender googler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so unbekannt ists nicht^^gibts video dazu


----------



## Yoranox (24. Januar 2009)

hi my name is AAAAAANGERFIIIIIIIIIIIIIST! (zwar nicht das richtige lied aber das musste sein)hach hat das für lustige stunden im unterricht und auf dem schulhof gesorgt^^
Angerfist-Choices wenn ich mich nich total vertuh.


----------



## Aratosao (24. Januar 2009)

> "I don&#8217;t know who to trust no surprise
> Everyone feels so far away from me
> Heavy thoughts sift through dust and the lies
> Trying not to break but I&#8217;m so tired of this deceit
> ...


Was einfaches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkVampirelord (24. Januar 2009)

Yoranox schrieb:


> hi my name is AAAAAANGERFIIIIIIIIIIIIIST! (zwar nicht das richtige lied aber das musste sein)hach hat das für lustige stunden im unterricht und auf dem schulhof gesorgt^^
> Angerfist-Choices wenn ich mich nich total vertuh.



richtig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  HC4L!


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Was einfaches
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


linkin park- from the inside.

ich such dann grad ma was raus.


> Each day I can feel it swallow,
> inside something took from me.
> I don't feel your deathly ways.
> Each day I feel so hollow,
> inside always beating me,


----------



## Rhokan (24. Januar 2009)

Erinnert vom Text her an Machine Head, oder?


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Januar 2009)

Ne, sing das mal mi´t.
Recht einfach: Korn - Got The Life, daran errinnerts mich jedenfalls ziemlich heftig. ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Recht einfach: Korn - Got The Life, daran errinnerts mich jedenfalls ziemlich heftig. ^^


exakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Januar 2009)

_all the tension in the world today 
all the little girls fillin up the world today 
when the good comes to bad the bad comes to good 
but im a live my life like i should (like i should) 
now all the critics wanna hit it 
shit can ever did it 
just because they dont get it 
but ill stay fitted 
knew there commited 
now this red cap gets a wrap from these critics 
do we always gotta cry (gotta cry) 
do we always gotta live inside a lie (live inside a lie) _
...
_cuz im a be the one til i jet(im a be the one til i jet) 
i know why you wanna hate me 
i know why you wanna hate me 
i know why you wanna hate me 
cause hate is all the world has even seen lately 
i know why you wanna hate me 
i know why you wanna hate me 
now i know why you wanna hate me 
cause hate is all the world has even seen lately _

Ich nehm mal recht viel, ich geb noch zwei Tips:
Ihr kennt die Band, es gibt sie aber nicht mehr und es ist glaub auch Musik zu einem Film den ihr auch alle kennt.


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

Limp Bizkit - Take a look around ?


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Januar 2009)

Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du bist dran.


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

ohh^^ 

When the last moon is cast
Over the last star of morning
And the future is past
Without even a last desparate warning
Then look into the sky where through
The clouds a path is formed

Mal schaun ob dat wär raus kriegt^^ (denke schon^^)


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Januar 2009)

Iwie kitschig und ohne Aussagekraft, versteh ich net xD
Könnt ich weder vom Sound noch vom Text irgendwo einordnen, hat ja fast son Pokemon-Anfangsmelodie Stil.

War take a look around eigentlich der Soundtrack zu Mission:Impossible, war mir nemmer sicher?


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Iwie kitschig und ohne Aussagekraft, versteh ich net xD
> Könnt ich weder vom Sound noch vom Text irgendwo einordnen, hat ja fast son Pokemon-Anfangsmelodie Stil.
> 
> War take a look around eigentlich der Soundtrack zu Mission:Impossible, war mir nemmer sicher?



Jo M:I 2


----------



## Lillyan (24. Januar 2009)

Last unicorn :>

Bei den ganzen Coverversionen weiß ich gar nicht wen ich als Interpret angeben soll, aber ich nehm mal America 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte es richtig sein (weil ich gleich weg muss :>)



> The other night I tripped a nice continental drift divide. Mount St. Edelite.
> Leonard Bernstein. Leonid Breshnev, Lenny Bruce and Lester Bangs.
> Birthday party, cheesecake, jelly bean, boom! You symbiotic, patriotic,
> slam, but neck, right? Right.


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

Richtig auch der Interpret^^


----------



## Vanth1 (24. Januar 2009)

REM:The End Of The World

oder?


----------



## Lillyan (24. Januar 2009)

Stimmt :>


----------



## Vanth1 (24. Januar 2009)

_"..Das ist life junge,
das ist keine Sitcome,
guck wie der shit läuft,
ready,set,go KOMM!
Ich bin der Grund warum der Dancefloor bebt
Geheimrezept Rap schrägstrich House.
Aha aha,der DJ drückt wieder Replay
schon geht der stress los.."_

Nicht so leicht,da es ziemlich neu ist.Habs gestern das erste mal auf MTV gesehen


----------



## Lillyan (24. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Nicht so leicht,da es ziemlich neu ist.Habs gestern das erste mal auf MTV gesehen


Habs gesehen und direkt wieder verdrängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für mich ist rein textlich da ein Lied wie das andere...


----------



## Yoranox (25. Januar 2009)

Also hier gehts i-wie mal wieder nicht weiter^^magst du auflösen?


----------



## Vanth1 (25. Januar 2009)

Nee Lillyan weiss es jaa,und andere glaub ich auch,deshalb lös ichs nicht auf^^


----------



## Lillyan (25. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß es nur weil ichs gegooglet hab. Ich geb dem ganzen noch 20 Minuten. Wenns um 17 Uhr niemand weiß ists FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und damit hier kein allzulanger Leerlauf ensteht darf ein Rätsel maximal 12 Stunden unbeantwortet bleiben, dann kommts nächste.


... und immerhin steht es dann schon über 24 Stunden da.


----------



## Rhokan (25. Januar 2009)

Just a matter of time
'Til you rip yourselves apart
Millions laid out in their
Crowded tombs
Sickening ways to achieve
The holocaust
Seas of blood, bury life
Smell your death as it burns
Deep inside of you

Thrash-Metal


----------



## Exo1337 (25. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nur weil ichs gegooglet hab. Ich geb dem ganzen noch 20 Minuten. Wenns um 17 Uhr niemand weiß ists FFA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hm also google hat mir da eben als einzige antwort ein link zu dem Thread hier angezeigt^^.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Januar 2009)

Slayer - Angel of Death?
Ist mir peinlich, die Zeilen sollte man eigentlich sicher kennen, aber ich bin mir net sicher ^^


----------



## Rhokan (25. Januar 2009)

Is auch richtig^^


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Januar 2009)

Yay, okay aber ohne den Tip wärs nicht möglich geworden.

_Our generation sees the world
not the same as before
We might as well just throw it all
And live like there's no tomorrow
There's no tomorrow
We are the ones
Who are living under the gun every day
You might be gone before you know
So live like there's no tomorrow
Ain't gonna waste this life
There's no tomorrow - you ain't gonna live it for me
Believe it_

Ich geb nen Tip: An dem _There's no tomorrow_ sollte man es erkennen..


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (25. Januar 2009)

Paula Abdul,  Dance Like?


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Januar 2009)

Ganz klar The Offspring mit Nitro (Youth Energy). Ich edite was rein...

&#8364;dit:


_Über Felsen, Berg und Heide, 
Dickicht, Dornen, Dunkelheit, 
Such ich sie bei Nacht, die Weiße, 
Such den gleißend' Himmelsschein..._


Tipp : Ist deutsch...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...sie selbst nennen es "Epic Metal"...


----------



## Lisutari (25. Januar 2009)

Beeil dich, ich hab schon lang nix mehr gewust, ich will wieder mal^^

Edit: Blut im Auge?^^


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Januar 2009)

War zu simpel, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (25. Januar 2009)

Blut im Auge is afaik n bissl anders oder? Mist doch net, erschiesst mich dafür das ichs nich erkannt hab....


----------



## Yoranox (25. Januar 2009)

Hopp Hopp Lisutari 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will auch wieder was wissen^^


----------



## Lisutari (25. Januar 2009)

Hmm, ich eddier was rein. Woltl irh was leichtes oder schweres?^^


----------



## Rhokan (25. Januar 2009)

Es sollte erratbar sein, sonst komm ich danach mit irgendwelchen turkmenischen Volksliedern


----------



## Lisutari (25. Januar 2009)

Also darf ich wieder was aus ner Oper nehmen oder lyncht ihr mich dann? xD


----------



## Rhokan (25. Januar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> *Es sollte erratbar sein*,



das sagts doch^^


----------



## Lisutari (25. Januar 2009)

Okee^^
 Das ist zu erraten :

Im gettin bugged driving up and down the same old strip
I gotta finda new place where the kids are hip

My buddies and me are getting real well known
Yeah, the bad guys know us and they leave us alone


Und wenn wer will^^

Tu pure, o, Principessa,
nella tua fredda stanza,
guardi le stelle
che tremano d'amore
e di speranza.
Ma il mio mistero è chiuso in me,
il nome mio nessun saprà!
No, no, sulla tua bocca lo dirò
quando la luce splenderà!
Ed il mio bacio scioglierà il silenzio
che ti fa mia!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

hm ersteres weiss ich nicht, 2. ist nessun dorma.
(am bekanntesten denk ich ma von pavarotti, oder seit kurzem diesem engländer mit den schrecklichen zähnen)


----------



## Lisutari (26. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm ersteres weiss ich nicht, 2. ist nessun dorma.


Jetzte hast du zwar meine hochachtung, aber weil alle gesagt habe das sei zu schwer wenn ich immer was aus Opern nehme musst du das erste eraten =P


----------



## White-Frost (26. Januar 2009)

Jetz schalt ich mich hier auch mal ein hmm^^ Glaub ich weis es

Beach Boys mit I Get Around wen ich nicht Irre


----------



## Yoranox (27. Januar 2009)

Hier gehts ja auch nicht weiter^^ dann mach ich mal eins das es nicht einschläft.Mal sehen wer das rausbekommt:

"My life is a circle
No beginning and no end
It´s always repeating
A trail I defend..

A misunderstanding
That can´t be erased like a file
I´ve got all I wanted
But still I´m not satisfied

How far will I go to and search my respect and my pride
How long will I lie to myself about the privilege of my life
That turns around
´till I die
and take the dark
with me?

Why am I sad when I have more than I ever had?

My life is too stable
I get no air
My jail is my skin
I´m false like a fable
That is being praised
For it´s sin

Once I am trying to follow the light then
The bitch grips my feet
Pulls me down, underneath

How far will I go to and search my respect and my pride
How long will I lie to myself about the privilege of my life
That turns around
´till I die
and take the dark
with me?"


Findets keiner raus?Ok dann vll mal ein Tippas lied basiert auf einem instrumentalen lied der band und gibt es in 3 verschiedenen versionen(deutsch,französisch englisch) mit  2 verschiedenen gastsängerinnen.

2.Edit:Es ist von einer Band die normalerweise nur accoustic lieder auf recht ungewöhnlichen instrumenten spielt....
Kommt keiner drauf oder schaut hier nur keiner mehr rein?naja ich bin ab heute bis montag weg also fals wer löst bitte selbst prüfen bei google oder so und weitermachen^^


----------



## Azareus One (31. Januar 2009)

Öha o_O
*ratlos*


----------



## Lillyan (31. Januar 2009)

Da hier seit 4 Tagen nichts passiert ist was neues:



> I saw myself as a conceiled attraction
> I felt you kept me away from the heat and the action
> just like a child stubborn and misconceiving
> that's how I started the show one of us had to go
> now I changed and I want you to know



Besonders die letzten 2 Zeilen sind denke ich leicht zu erkennen :>


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

One of us von ABBA?


----------



## Lillyan (31. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jop


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Jop


*freu*



> Mankind's great mistake was to create god
> Creation of man, excuse to spill blood
> Creations of god?
> No way!


fröhliches raten...


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

burn your crosses von sabaton 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Oh I cannot explain
Every time it's the same
Oh I feel that it's real
Take my heart
I've been lonely too long
Oh I can't be so strong
Take a chance for romance
Take my heart
I need you so
There's no time
I'll ever go_


Und ja das ist mein ernst^^


----------



## Huntermoon (1. Februar 2009)

Modern Talking - Cheri Cheri Lady!?
Bollöön! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube, dass stimmt. Also kannst du weitermachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass stimmt. Also kannst du weitermachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hier meins[wenn falsch, pls ignorierts]:


> Aevi mín er eintómt hlaup
> Efter brennivíni
> Geturðu sett á glasið í Staup
> Gömlu Fyllisvíni


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Hier meins[wenn falsch, pls ignorierts]:


ist schon richtig^^


deins:Tyr-brennivin?oder wie mans schreibt^^


----------



## Huntermoon (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ist schon richtig^^
> 
> 
> deins:Tyr-brennivin?oder wie mans schreibt^^


richtig xD
wars so einfach? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> richtig xD
> wars so einfach?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nlö hab mir erst anderen scheiß aufem rechner angehört,bis ich darauf kam^^

okay dan ich jetz:

I don't wanna close my eyes 
I don't wanna fall asleep 
'Cause I'd miss you, baby 
And I don't want to miss a thing 
'Cause even when I dream of you 
The sweetest dream would never do 
I still miss you, baby


----------



## Huntermoon (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Nlö hab mir erst anderen scheiß aufem rechner angehört,bis ich darauf kam^^
> 
> okay dan ich jetz:
> 
> ...


aha, deins kenn ich aber nicht...


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> aha, deins kenn ich aber nicht...


hast armageddon geguckt?


----------



## Rhokan (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Nlö hab mir erst anderen scheiß aufem rechner angehört,bis ich darauf kam^^
> 
> okay dan ich jetz:
> 
> ...



von Aerosmith  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> von Aerosmith
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


right


----------



## Rhokan (1. Februar 2009)

I I got to be your friend now baby
and I would like to move in just a little bit closer
all I know is that to me you look like a lot of fun
open up your loving arms watch out here I come

Der Refrain würde es verraten, sollte trotzdem leicht sein


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> I I got to be your friend now baby
> and I would like to move in just a little bit closer
> all I know is that to me you look like a lot of fun
> open up your loving arms watch out here I come
> ...


von danzel?you spin me around?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Der Refrain würde es verraten, sollte trotzdem leicht sein


You spin me round

gibt mehrere, die das gesungen haben, wie dope oder DoA



> I want to show you something so much better
> I'll make the world seem a little bit deader
> you smile, but it's all despair
> you love, but there's nothing there


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> You spin me round
> 
> gibt mehrere, die das gesungen haben, wie dope oder DoA


hmm ich habs doch schon gepostet !


----------



## Rhokan (1. Februar 2009)

You Spin Me Round stimmt, aber nicht von Danzel^^ Dope hats auch nur gecovert


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> You Spin Me Round stimmt, aber nicht von Danzel^^ Dope hats auch nur gecovert


joa aber DoA dürfte stimmen oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Rhokan (1. Februar 2009)

> joa aber DoA dürfte stimmen oder irre ich mich da?



Jep



scheiss ohrwurm ^^ und scheiss video^^


----------



## Lillyan (2. Februar 2009)

Da hier nichts neues kommt...



> What a marvelous mess
> This is all that I can do
> I'm done to be me
> Sad, scared, small, alone, beautiful
> ...


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Februar 2009)

that day von natali imbrugila?^^oder imbruglia?

wenn ja dan :

_Kiillota vaan, puhtaan allekin lopulta maa värin antaa
Armoa jaat, antaisit mieluummin mun syntini kantaa
Rinnalleni en tarvi joukkoasi
Mä pysyn jaloillani, kun kaitsen murheitani_

wenns falsch ist einfach überspringen^^


ps:danke nochmal fürs entsperren lillyan


----------



## Lillyan (2. Februar 2009)

Natalie Imbruglia.... jep :>


Und np... konnte dir nur keine PN schreiben... Postfach voll oder deaktiviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - aber zurück zum Thema


//Edit: "Die Nachricht kann nicht gesendet werden, da der Empfänger seinen Nachrichtendienst deaktiviert hat oder er/sie über keinen weiteren Speicherplatz mehr verfügt."
Solltest du nicht wissen woran es liegt wende dich bitte hier hin


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Februar 2009)

Im notfall geb ich noch refrain dazu^^

hmm jaa deaktiviert nicht mehr aber ist nicht voll kp warum ich keine bekommen kann ...


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

@Vanthes Rätsel:das ist ganz klar  Indica - Pahinta Tänän(oder wies geschrieben wird^^)

wenn richtig ffa


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> @Vanthes Rätsel:das ist ganz klar  Indica - Pahinta Tänän(oder wies geschrieben wird^^)
> 
> wenn richtig ffa


richtig :Indica-Pahinta Tänään  du bist


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

da ffa ist: 





> I want to show you something so much better
> I'll make the world seem a little bit deader
> you smile, but it's all despair
> you love, but there's nothing there



und @ vanth: was ist das für eine sprache?


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da ffa ist:
> 
> und @ vanth: was ist das für eine sprache?


finnisch


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

@Grüne Brille: war das nicht schonmal???


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

ja, habs gestern schon gepostet, wurde aber überlesen, und dann damit weitergemacht <.< :



Lillyan schrieb:


> Da hier nichts neues kommt...


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, habs gestern schon gepostet, wurde aber überlesen, und dann damit weitergemacht <.< :


genau...

naja, 
ist "The Kovenant" mit "Mirror's Paradise"(glaub ich zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

fasl tichtig ffa


----------



## Yoranox (2. Februar 2009)

So da Bin ich wieder mich wundert ein bisschen das es keienr rausgefunden hat^^ also was ich gepostet hab war Apocalyptica mit Gastsängerin Marta Jandova von Die Happy und zwar das Lied How Far basiertend auf der melodie von quantanamo,einem anderen song von apocalyptica 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Yoranox schrieb:


> So da Bin ich wieder mich wundert ein bisschen das es keienr rausgefunden hat^^ also was ich gepostet hab war Apocalyptica mit Gastsängerin Marta Jandova von Die Happy und zwar das Lied How Far basiertend auf der melodie von quantanamo,einem anderen song von apocalyptica
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hä?


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Geht nicht weiter hier wies aussieht^^hunter?machst du weiter?


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

nö, is ffa


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> nö, is ffa


dann mach ich ma ein einfaches ^^



> cold rust tastes cold creeping cool pain
> do you understand what i mean?
> when you feel your soul drop to the floor
> like a hole, like an open bleeding sore


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> > cold rust tastes cold creeping cool pain
> > do you understand what i mean?
> > when you feel your soul drop to the floor
> > like a hole, like an open bleeding sore


sagt mir auf anhieb garnichts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Mir aber:

Exs an Ohs von Atreiu


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Mir aber:
> 
> Exs an Ohs von Atreiu


right


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

The Moon will be my witness
as the shovel hits the ground
Screams that will be unheard
and their bodies never found

forgive the torture
through the darkness of your eyes
I feel the pressure
from within regrets cries


----------



## Yoranox (3. Februar 2009)

The Sorrow-Death From a Lovers Hand geniale gitarrenriffs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal meins:

Leaning against what' next to me
Have no fear, won't see
Will it eat me up or bring me down
I'll gradually make up my mind, my mind...

Revolution within myself
I'm puzzled, still overwhelmed
By the stories that you would tell
They always send me something
Revolution within myself... within myself...

Let me give my best, I won't depend
This time I will make another plan to find
What's left and nothing less, still I won't tread
I'll find my own way to make it all worthwhile

Call, call on me darkness
Wait, wait on me now...
Won't you say...
Say that I'm sorry
'Cause I won't wait

I've found another form
It's breeding life
It must have been there
The whole time when I was dead
'Cause I was pledged to emptiness
And now I've let myself
To see all the things
I just didn't expect

Still I remember, still I repent
I'd walk through
The never the never
Despite my descent

Reborn, acknowledging the part of me that once was lost
I have repressed, too many years, my utopia was within my grasp

Doomed in absentia, left to be sentenced
Still rising to cherish, all the things I have left...

[Solo]

Call, call on me darkness
Wait, wait on me now...
Won't you say...
Say that I'm sorry
'Cause I won't wait


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

4-6 Zeilen sollten eigentlich reichen...
Ist  Soilwork - Sick Heart River
Wenn richtig:


> Morning breaks it`s time to march, to the castle of betrayal.
> Bring your sword, wield your armour, we won`t take this anymore.
> Kill the tyrant he must die, for his falseness and his crimes.
> Strike him down, and slay his guards, and his ministers as well.​


----------



## Yoranox (4. Februar 2009)

Sabaton-Hail To The King wenn richtig:

Hey, mother stubborn
I really hate you
if you say yes I will say no
ashes to ashes
but dust won't be dust
if you go there
I will go back


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Ist ,glaub ich, was von Blind Guardian...
"Bright Eyes"?


----------



## Yoranox (4. Februar 2009)

Oo war das so einfach?^^ ja ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

hör grad div lieder von denen xD (haben aber bessere lieder...)

naja, ffa


----------



## Yoranox (4. Februar 2009)

^^ dann ergreif ich mal die chance scheint ja sonst eh kaum einer noch das spiel hier zu verfolgen:

Everybody knows
Everybody knows
That you cradle the sun, sun
Living in remorse,
*Liedname*,

Don't you want to hold me baby
Disappointed, going crazy


Dann ein Refrain in dem jeder 2. satz der liedname ist also übergeh ich den mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Behind closed eyes lie
The minds ready to awaken you
Are you at war with land
And all of its creatures
Your not-so-gentle persuasion
Has been known to wreck economies
Of countries, of empires, the *Liedname*

Don't you want to hold me baby
Disappointed, going crazy,




So das sollte reichen ist glaub ich auch zu einfach ^^


----------



## Tade (5. Februar 2009)

Serj Tankian - Sky Is Over


----------



## Yoranox (5. Februar 2009)

Richtig,du bist drann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Februar 2009)

Dann mach ich mal weiter:

Don't You Know, Pump It Up,
You Got To Pump It Up,
Don't You Know Pump It Up,
You've Got To Pump It Up


Falls jemand nicht auf den Song kommt, kann man sich gerne hier anhören: Youtube Link


----------



## Plato0n (5. Februar 2009)

Danzel - Pump it up



> And the car is off the road
> but i never had a car
> And I pay more for my food
> 'cause supermarkets too far.


----------



## Plato0n (5. Februar 2009)

mmmh ds album erschien bei

JKP - Jochens kleiner Plattenfirma GmbH & Co KG, 40022 Düsseldorf. Weiterhin poste ich mal die 2te Strophe und den etwas geänderten refrain, heist ich streiche nur den Songtitel raus^^



> *Songname*
> because everything costs more,
> knocking on a closing door,
> *Songname*
> ...



lg und frohes raten

P.S. Das Album erschien 2004 zusätzlich auf Vinyl für die älteren unter euch ide noch wissen was das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (5. Februar 2009)

Tv Smith -  Expensive Being Poor

So da ich ja auch eigentlich dran war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> As I walked along
> The supposed *song name*
> I was confronted
> By a mysterious specter
> ...


----------



## Tade (6. Februar 2009)

Ok der Song geht wie folgt weiter:



> Hmmm I was confused
> For if I was dead
> how and why did I die?
> but I composed myself
> ...



TIPP: Der Song stammt von einem elekronischen Musik-Duo aus England^^


----------



## Tade (6. Februar 2009)

Hmm ok dann mal noch ein Tipp:
Das Elektro-Duo hat schonmal den englischen Grammy gewonnen und ich glaub vor 1-2 Jahren hatten sie einen Hit in dessen Video der Tanzstil Clowning vorkam^^


----------



## Tade (7. Februar 2009)

Hmm kennt den Song echt niemand???

Naja so geht er weiter:



> I found myself in some kind of Hell!
> But I did not believe in him,
> heaven and hell,
> world in opposites, kind of reality.
> ...



Die letzte Zeile wiederholt sich dann noch ein paar mal! Kommt schon Leute, jetzt aber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (7. Februar 2009)

The Chemical Brothers - The Golden Path ....oder?

so jetzt wirds einfach


> So you think I got an evil mind, well I'll tell you honey
> And I don't know why
> And I don't know why
> So you think my singing's out of time, well it makes me money
> ...


----------



## Tade (7. Februar 2009)

Jaaaa endlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hmm ich könnte direkt wieder erraten aber ich lass es mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (7. Februar 2009)

mmh stimmt, dein alter passt...aber denke ab jahrgang '88 wird der song schon schwerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (7. Februar 2009)

lol ja genau! Naja aber wozu hat man Eltern, die die alte Rivalität der Bands ausgelebt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (7. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmt, bin zwar jahrgang '90 aber trotzdem...tolles lied und sowieso tolle band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (8. Februar 2009)

hmmm das dauert aber lang hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tade magst du's nich lösen und dann ein neues stellen damits weitergeht?^^


----------



## Tade (8. Februar 2009)

Na ok damit es mal weiter geht!

*Slade - C'mon feel the noise* (auch gecovert von Quiet Rio)

Mal was gaaaaanz gefühlvolles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> It's been seven hours and fifteen days
> Since you took your love away
> I go out every night and sleep all day
> Since you took your love away
> ...


----------



## Plato0n (8. Februar 2009)

ich sag nichts^^


----------



## Plato0n (8. Februar 2009)

bäh das dauert schon wieder so lange^^


----------



## Tade (9. Februar 2009)

Hmm ich dachte das wäre leicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, so geht der Song weiter:



> It's been so lonely without you here
> Like a bird without a song
> Nothing can stop these lonely tears from falling
> Tell me baby where did I go wrong?
> ...



TIPP: Der Song wurde 1990 durch eine irische Sängerin zu einem Welthit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (9. Februar 2009)

sind jetzt schon wieder 26 stunden, scheint wohl doch zu schwer zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sinead O Connor, Nothing Compares To You*

so jetzt gehts aber echt nciht mehr einfacher^^
wer das lied nicht kennt sollte sich schämen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Today is gonna be the day
> That they're gonna throw it back to you
> By now you should've somehow
> Realized what you gotta do
> ...


----------



## Naarg (9. Februar 2009)

Oasis Wonderwall


```
White man came across the sea
He brought us pain and misery
He killed our tribes, he killed our creed
He took our game for his own need

We fought him hard we fought him well
Out on the plains we gave him hell
But many came too much for cree
Oh will we ever be set free?
```
_ein bisschen älter schon_


----------



## Tade (9. Februar 2009)

*Iron Maiden - Run To The Hills* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu fällt mir doch direkt ein neues Lied ein!!!



> Woah yeah more-yeah
> *song name*
> Woah yeah more-yeah
> *song name*
> ...


----------



## Plato0n (9. Februar 2009)

argh ich hasse tade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2009)

NOFX - Kill All The White Man
<3 NOFX <3

_Economy, technology, does it really work?
The guy running the government's another jerk
Try to teach some values and they all erode away
You're lucky if they listen to a single word you say._

Ähnlich und auch etwas älter ;D


----------



## Plato0n (9. Februar 2009)

so jetzt aber^^

*BAD RELIGION - Politics*


```
You came to see me when the moon was new
Saw you standin' in the pouring rain
Left my message on the window pain
Back on the street again
Back on the beat again
```

song is von '99


----------



## Plato0n (10. Februar 2009)

weiter gehts folgendermaßen


```
Saw me climbing to the top of the hill
You saw me meeting with the fools on the hill
Learned my lesson and I had my fill
Learnt it all in vain
Went through it all again
Now I'm back on the top again

Always strivin', always climbing way beyond my will
Same old sensation, isolation at the top of the bill
Always seeming, like I'm moving but I'm really going slow
What do you do when you get to the top and there's nowhere to go
```


----------



## Tade (10. Februar 2009)

Plato0n schrieb:


> argh ich hasse tade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum nur???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin ja jetzt auch ganz still, obwohl ich den Song kenne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (10. Februar 2009)

und wieder gehts nich weiter ich hab das gefühl hier schaut einfach kaum mehr wer rein seid der thread verschoben wurde Oo tade magst du nich auflösen?^^


----------



## Plato0n (10. Februar 2009)

mmh ok, wenn niemand ne idee hat darf tade ab 1800 lösen, solange mal hier der gesamte text 


```
You came to see me when the moon was new
Saw you standin' in the pouring rain
Left my message on the window pain
Back on the street again
Back on the beat again
*SONGNAME*

Saw me climbing to the top of the hill
You saw me meeting with the fools on the hill
Learned my lesson and I had my fill
Learnt it all in vain
Went through it all again
*SONGNAME*

Always strivin', always climbing way beyond my will
Same old sensation, isolation at the top of the bill
Always seeming, like I'm moving but I'm really going slow
What do you do when you get to the top and there's nowhere to go 

Just how I get there will be anybody's guess
With all the so called trappings of success
Left all the deadbeats on the top of the hill
Too busy raisin' Cain
I'm back on the street again
*SONGNAME*

Always strivin', always climbing way beyond my will
It's the same old sensation, isolation at the top of the hill
Always seeming, like I'm moving but I'm really going slow
You'll find out when you get to the top that there's nowhere to go 

How you get there will be anybody's guess
With all the so called trappings of success
Left all the deadbeats on the top of the hill
Too busy raisin' Cain
I'm back on the street again
*SONGNAME*

Back on my feet again
I'm back on the street again
*SONGNAME*
```


----------



## Tade (10. Februar 2009)

Na ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Van Morrison - Back On Top*



> This time the bullet cold rocked ya
> A yellow ribbon instead of a swastika
> Nothin' proper about ya propaganda
> Fools follow rules when the set commands ya
> ...




Das sollte recht einfach sein!


----------



## Yoranox (10. Februar 2009)

Rage against the machine- bullet in the head

hm was nehm ich denn:


I'm running from something, I don't know.
I'm searching for something, which way to go?
I'm trying to separate what's real.
I'm running in a wheel.

From green to red our days pass by
waiting for a sign to tell us why.
Are we dancing all alone?
Collect some stars to shine for you,
and start today cause there are only a few.
The sign of times my friend.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2009)

In Flames - Trigger

_Come doused in mud, soaked in bleach 
As I want you to be 
As a trend, as a friend, as an old memoria 
Memoria

And I swear that I don't have a gun 
No I don't have a gun_

Am 2ten Part muss man es erkennen.. ^^


----------



## Tade (11. Februar 2009)

*Nirvana - Come As You Are* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt wirds ein wenig düster, aber ich persönlich liebe diesen Song!!!



> In a sea of faces, in a sea of doubt
> In this cruel place your voice above the maelstrom
> In the wake of this ship of fools Im falling further down
> If you can see me, *songname*, reach out and take me home.....
> ...


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

*Sisters Of Mercy - Marian*



> And while they are pulling strings
> While they are in command
> They're hanging on strings
> And fate they do commend into another hand
> ...


----------



## Trel (11. Februar 2009)

*Avantasia - Neverland*


was einfaches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> I hear you brave young Jaybles,
> You are hungry for the rock.
> But to learn the ancient method,
> Sacred doors you must unlock.
> ...


----------



## Hanfgurke (11. Februar 2009)

Hmm den Namen kenne ich leider nicht aber ist ausm Tenacious D Film wo DIO ausm Poster steigt .... whoa wie hieß denn des T_T
Aaaah könnte des Kakapoo - Tenacious D sein?

Okay dann viel Spaß bei dem hier:


> Some say the end is near
> some say we'll see the armageddon soon
> I certainly hope we will
> I sure could use a vacation from
> ...


----------



## Yoranox (11. Februar 2009)

siehe ein paar seiten weiter vorne da hab ich das lied auch schon zum rätseln aufgegeben also tool-aenema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mal was relativ einfaches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



He had an unfamiliar face
Complete life in disarray
A simple man, power drunk
No worries of living, no more anything

Deep inside I've seen it rise
Actions progress to no end
Mirror, mirror please look inside
Do you see the reasons that we *Songname*


----------



## Hanfgurke (11. Februar 2009)

Ist das nicht Megadeth - Evil Thats Within?
Da ich recht sicher bin kommt hier was Neues.



> There's a sense of longing in me
> As I read Rosemary's letter
> Her writing's honest
> Can't forget the years she's lost
> ...


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

_*Opeth - Isolation Years*_

so ich nehme mal was deutsches

```
Hab dich nie berührt, ich hab dich niemals angefaßt,
doch in meinen Träumen haben wir's gemacht.
Jeden Abend frag ich mich, wen du zum schlafen hast,
*SONGNAME*
```
so ds sollte reichen


----------



## Tade (12. Februar 2009)

*Rio Reiser - Mitten in der Nacht* 

Ich liebe Rio und die Scherben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Langeweile besäuft sich,
> meilenweit.
> Ich zähle die Ringe an meiner Hand,
> dort draußen alles dreht sich,
> ...



Da fällt mir auch was deutsches zu ein! Wiedermal eins meiner Lieblingslieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Februar 2009)

Das ist von Glashaus, aber ich hab jetzt keine Lust alles durch zu hören oder zu googlen um den Song zu erraten, also Tip: Glashaus.


----------



## Tade (12. Februar 2009)

NEIN!!! BLASPHEMIE!!!

Ne, sry das ist nicht von Glashaus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Februar 2009)

Mh, ich war mir sicher o_o
Egal ^^


----------



## Plato0n (12. Februar 2009)

fast, es ist *Selig - Ohne Dich* allerdings hat glashaus den song mal gecovert...


```
And with his dungarees and roller blades smoking filter tips
Reclining in the passenger seat of my super-charged jet black Chevrolet
He had the soft-top down (he liked the wind in his face)
He said 'Son, you ever been to Vegas?' I said 'no'
He said 'that's where we're gonna go - you need a change of pace'
And we hit the strip with all the wedding chapels and the neon signs
He said 'I left my wallet in El Segondo' and proceeded to take two grand of mine
We made tracks to The Mandalay Bay Hotel
```

so das sollte auch einfach sein^^

lg

P.S. bei Selig fällt mir immer "Sie hat geschrien heute nacht" ein, auch nen tolles lied. Allerdings hab ich noch nicht 100% den sinn gerafft^^


----------



## Tade (13. Februar 2009)

*Robbie Williams - Me and My Monkey*

@Deathstyle: Sorry, ich wusste nicht, dass Glashaus den Song gecovert hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Setting out
> Restless motion
> Beyond the horizones
> Lands must be golden
> ...



P.s: Danke PlatoOn, jetzt hab ich einen Ohrwurm von "Sie hat geschrien heut Nacht" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe zu dem Inhalt des Songs ja so meine Theorie, aber da sie sehr schwammig ist, behalte ich sie mal für mich.


----------



## Plato0n (13. Februar 2009)

sry das ich so schnell bin, aber das is mal nen song der mir gerdae auf der zunge lag, ka wieso^^
*Deine Lakaien - Walk to the moon*



> The skies were pure and the fields were green
> And the sun was brighter than its ever been
> When I grew up with my best friend kenny
> We were close as any brothers than you ever knew
> ...


über 10 minuten lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. mmh also der erste gedanke wenn man nur diese zeile liest denke ich wird es nciht sein oder? wäre ja doch ziemlich hart^^


----------



## Yoranox (14. Februar 2009)

magst du nicht vll doch ein anderes stellen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (14. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube das war von Meat Loaf. Den Titel habe ich aber nicht im Kopf. Irgendetwas mit Mirror war's glaub ich und ziemlich lang war er auch. Mehr weiß ich net.


----------



## Plato0n (14. Februar 2009)

mmh es wäre gewesen: hanf hatte fast recht^^

*Meatloaf - Objects in the rearview mirror may appear closer than they are*

ok neuer song, der is jetzt aber sehr sehr einfach, eingängiger text und nen Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




```
Another head hangs lonely
Time is slowly ticking
And the violence causes silence
Who are we mistaken
May you see, it&#8217;s not me
It&#8217;s not my family
```


----------



## Plato0n (14. Februar 2009)

mmh scheint wohl immer ncoh zu schwer zu sein, also weiter:




> In your head, in your head they are fighting
> With their tanks and their bombs
> And their bombs and their guns
> In your head, in your head they are crying
> ...


----------



## Tade (14. Februar 2009)

*The Cranberries - Zombie* 

Hehe, das war einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> *songname* is a little time
> To get behind this sun and cast my weight
> *songname* a "peace" of this mind
> I can celebrate
> ...


----------



## Vanth1 (14. Februar 2009)

cranberries-zombie!!!!
läuft immer bei css zombiemap wenn ich mich einlogge^^


----------



## Vanth1 (14. Februar 2009)

blöder zwischneposter


all i need von air



You don't have to say, what you did,
I already know, I found out from him
Now there's just no chance, for you and me, there'll never be
And don't it make you sad about it

You told me you loved me
Why did you leave me, all alone
Now you tell me you need me
When you call me, on the phone
Girl I refuse, you must have me confused
With some other guy
Your bridges were burned, and now it's your turn


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Februar 2009)

so, da jetzt solange nixmehr kamm:

Almighty lord we have come to your hall
Do glatem live, creator of all
Open your heart and you will find a way
Paradise calling and enter you may


----------



## bluedragon91 (16. Februar 2009)

Sabaton - 7734


Maybe we could make it all right
We could make it better sometime
Maybe we could make it happen baby
We could keep trying
but things will never change
So I don’t look back
Still I’m dying with every step I take
But I don’t look back
Just a little, little bit better


----------



## Vanth1 (16. Februar 2009)

kleerup-with every heartbeat

und ich setzt den wieder ein:

You don't have to say, what you did,
I already know, I found out from him
Now there's just no chance, for you and me, there'll never be
And don't it make you sad about it

You told me you loved me
Why did you leave me, all alone
Now you tell me you need me
When you call me, on the phone
Girl I refuse, you must have me confused
With some other guy
Your bridges were burned, and now it's your turn


kommt schon is doch easy^^


----------



## bluedragon91 (16. Februar 2009)

cry me a river 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 justin timberlake

hmm ma überlegen

Your arms are my castle
Your heart is my sky
They wipe away tears that I cry
All the good and the bad times
We've been through them all
You make me rise when I fall 

auch nich schwer... eigentlich ^^


----------



## Tade (16. Februar 2009)

*Everytime we touch - Cascada *  (grottenschlechter song  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



> I don't know what to say
> You don't care anyway
> I'm a man in a rage
> with a girl I betrayed
> ...


----------



## Yoranox (17. Februar 2009)

ok ich komm nicht drauf aber das ist jetzt auch schon wieder ca. 17 stunden drinn^^


----------



## Huntermoon (18. Februar 2009)

So, ich mach jetzt einfach mal weiter:



> Ich sag du Ihnen,
> und Sie sagen du zu mir.
> Und um die Anderen zu ärgern,
> sagen wir jetzt einfach alle "Kölsch" zum Bier!


----------



## Othnaku (18. Februar 2009)

rheinländer von öööhm pigor und eichhorn oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




```
She’s standing right there by my house 
Armed she’s going to take me out 
One shot for every wrong I’ve done 
I’ll be hard to recognize
```


----------



## Huntermoon (19. Februar 2009)

Othnaku schrieb:


> rheinländer von öööhm pigor und eichhorn oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


genau...

zu deinem lied: kp!


----------



## Rhokan (19. Februar 2009)

> Und damit hier kein allzulanger Leerlauf ensteht darf ein Rätsel maximal 12 Stunden unbeantwortet bleiben, dann kommts nächste.



Ich bin mal so frei:

Engem nem
Érdekel a trend, hogy mi az, ami megy
De hallgatom a zenéket és rád is figyelek

Érezd az er&#337;t, amit átadok neked
Legyen a véred és üvöltsd velem
Hallgasd, ez a *[Liedtitel]*

Thrash-Metal, etwas älter


----------



## bluhme (20. Februar 2009)

Ektomorf - Testverdal ?



> If you want more of this
> We can push out, sell out, die out
> So you'll shut up
> And stay sleeping
> With my screaming in your itching ears


----------



## Altharis (22. Februar 2009)

Da keiner protestiert, scheints richtig zu sein, oder der Thread ist tot ... :/
So oder So, hier mal ein Wiederbelebungsversuch:

Es sieht fast so aus als wär es ganz genau 
diese Nacht heut Nacht 
in der man es ganz sicher schafft 
ans Meer zu fahrn 
um dort mehr zu sehen 
sich zurück zu lehn 
und mit der Sonne auf zu gehen. 
Lass alles stehn und liegen 
und vergiss deinen Plan 
komm lass uns los fahrn. 
Es gibt nichts was nicht warten kann 
nichts was so wichtig ist 
nichts hält uns davon ab 
kein Zweifel ob es richtig ist. 
(kein Zweifel ob es richtig ist)


----------



## Tade (23. Februar 2009)

*Such a Surge - Nachtaktiv* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Du sagst 'no future':
> nur noch zwei Jahre,
> dann werden wir alle krepiern'
> Sagst, die gifte wärn' das einzig wahre,
> ...


----------



## Tade (25. Februar 2009)

Leute, lasst diesen wundebaren Thread nicht sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oki, vielleicht sind meine Lieder zu schwer, aber ich poste den Songetxt mal weiter!



> Das schlimme ist, ich kann dich fast verstehen,
> doch ich will diesen Weg nicht mit dir gehen.
> Du hast alle Waffen abgelegt und aufgegeben,
> und irgendwie aufgehört zu leben.
> ...



*Tipp:* Der Song stammt von einem huttragenden Mann, der seine Gemälde gerne mit Alkohol malt, 
und einer Stuttgarter Hip-Hop-Band die ganz viele Freunde hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PhAm0 (25. Februar 2009)

Das müsste Freundeskreis mit You Can't Run Away sein.


----------



## PhAm0 (25. Februar 2009)

So dann mach ich mal weiter

*Living in a house of cards
Waiting for it all to fall
Hope for the best plan for the worst
That's what my life is all about*


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (25. Februar 2009)

Sonic Syndicate - Jack of Diamonds,

vor kurzem erst live gesehen...


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (25. Februar 2009)

NEXT:

Wir kreisen wie die Fliegen um ein Äon, das zerfällt,
In freudiger Erwartung auf das Ende dieser Welt.
Wir bereuen keine Sünden, haben keine Angst vor'm Tod,
Für uns gilt kein Gesetz und kein Gebot.
Wir tanzen wie die Racheengel uns'ren schwarzen Reigen,
Vor keiner Macht des Himmels würden wir uns je verneigen.
Wir kennen keine Schuld und schulden keine Rechenschaft;
Wir glauben nur an uns're eigene Kraft.


----------



## Yoranox (28. Februar 2009)

lasst den thread nicht sterben bitte das wäre echt schade nach so vielen seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mache was leichtes mal das sollten viele kennen auch wenns schon was älter ist:



Freezin', rests his head on a pillow made of concrete, again 
Oh, feelin' maybe he'll see a little betters any days 
Oh, head down, faces that he sees don't look it ain't that familiar 
Oh, girlfriend he can't have when he's happy looks insane, oh yeah 

*SONGNAME*
thoughts arrive like butterflies 
Oh, he don't know 
so he chases them away 
someday yet he'll begin his life again 
Life again 
Life again


----------



## Hirsi325 (28. Februar 2009)

Pearl Jam - Even Flow?

Dont try to run
Detonation is underway
Your ends begun
Your bright skies have turned to grey

Dürfte doch relativ einfach sein, Stil ist Post-Hardcore


----------



## Yoranox (2. März 2009)

Ein weiterer Threadrettungsversuch
Super einfacher song und damits wirklich noch einfacher ist sogar der komplette text:
"I can't remember anything 
can't tell if this is true or dream 
deep down inside I feel to scream 
this terrible silence stops me 

now that the war is through with me 
I'm waking up, I cannot see 
that there's not much left of me 
nothing is real but pain now 

hold my breath as I wish for death 
oh please God, wake me 

back in the womb it's much too real 
in pumps life that I must feel 
but can't look forward to reveal 
look to the time when I'll live 

fed through the tube that sticks in me 
just like a wartime novelty 
tied to machines that make me be 
cut this life off from me 

hold my breath as I wish for death 
oh please God, wake me 

now the world is gone I'm just one 
oh God, help me hold my breath as I wish for death 

darkness imprisoning me 
all that I see 
absolute horror 
I cannot live 
I cannot die 
trapped in myself 
body my holding cell 

landmine has taken my sight 
taken my speech 
taken my hearing 
taken my arms 
taken my legs 
taken my soul 
left me with life in hell 
"


----------



## Deathstyle (2. März 2009)

> Dont try to run
> Detonation is underway
> Your ends begun
> Your bright skies have turned to grey


Hab hier zu lang net rein geschaut, das müssten Blackout sein..
@Yoranox, wer das nicht kennt..
Metallica - One!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_From the east coast to the west coast
Gotta gotta gotta go
Two sounds of a revolution
Gotta gotta gotta go
In our hearts in our souls
Gotta gotta gotta go
OI!
United we stand, divided we fall
Gotta gotta go_

Einfaches mit-gröhl-Lied!


----------



## honduras (14. März 2009)

Das ist Gotta Go von Agnostic Front...


Ich poste auch mal den kompletten Text weil das Lied nicht ganz so bekannt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I'm digging my way
I'm digging my way to something
I'm digging my way to something better
I'm pushing to stay
I'm pushing to stay with something
I'm pushing to stay with something better, oooh, oooh

I'm sowing the seeds
I'm sowing the seeds I've taken
I'm sowing the seeds I take for granted
This thorn in my side
This thorn in my side is from the tree
This thorn in my side is from the tree I've planted
It tears me and I bleed, yeah... and I bleed, yeah yeah

Caught under wheels' roll
I take the leech, I'm bleeding me
Can't stop to save my soul
I take the leash that's leading me
I'm bleeding me... oh, uh I can't take it!
Caught under wheels' roll
Oh, the bleeding of me, yeah
...of me, yeah... the bleeding of me

Caught under wheels' roll
I take the leech, I'm bleeding me
Can't stop to save my soul
I take the leash that's leading me
I'm bleeding me... oh oh, I can't take it!
Caught under wheels' roll
Oh, the bleeding of me...
Oh, the bleeding of me

I am the beast that feeds the feast
I am the blood, I am release
Come make me pure, bleed me a cure
I'm caught, I'm caught, I'm caught under

Caught under wheels' roll
I take that leech, I'm bleeding me
Can't stop to save my soul
I take the leash that's leading me
I'm bleeding me... oh, I can't take it!
I can't take it, I can't take it!
Oh,oh the bleeding of me...

I'm digging my way
I'm digging my way to something
I'm digging my way to something better
I'm pushing to stay
I'm pushing to stay with something
I'm pushing to stay with something better
With something better...


----------



## Mab773 (16. März 2009)

metallica ftw ^^ bleeding me


----------



## Yoranox (17. März 2009)

"da das nicht so bekannt ist"???? xD das ist metallica wie vor mir schon gesagt wurde natürlich ist das bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja will wer weitermachen ders gelöst hat mab773?oder ffa?


----------



## m1chel (19. März 2009)

dann ahu ich rein mit dem Schwierigsten was die Musik zu bieten hat :

mhhhhhmhhhhmhhhhhhhh
mhhhhhhmhhhhhmhhhhhmhh
mmmmmhhhhhhhhh
mmmmhhhhhhhh
mhh
mhh


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. März 2009)

Keine Ahnung.

So mal meins.Ganz einfach.

Now look at them yo-yo's
that's the way you do it
You play the guitar on the MTV
That ain't workin'
that's the way you do it
Money for nothin' and chicks for free
Now that ain't workin'
that's the way you do it
Lemme tell ya them guys ain't dumb
Maybe get a blister on your little finger
Maybe get a blister on your thumb


----------



## Tade (23. März 2009)

*Dire Straits: Money For Nothing*




> Well your faith was strong but you needed proof
> You saw her bathing on the roof
> Her beauty and the moonlight overthrew you
> And she tied you to her kitchen chair
> ...


----------



## Emreq (23. März 2009)

Hallelujah - Leonard Cohen oder Jeff Buckley je nachdem welche version man lieber mag

"Bismill&#257;hi r-ra&#7717;m&#257;ni r-ra&#7717;&#299;m. Al &#7717;amdu lill&#257;hi rabbi l-'&#257;lam&#299;n"

Hoffe das kennen einige und nein das ist nicht von einem Araber^^

Emeq


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

Das ist doch von Busta Rhymes - Arab Money, zumindest vermutet das n Kollege von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"where is the moment when you needed the most 
you kick up the leaves and the magic is lost 
They tell me your blue sky's fade to grey 
They tell me your passion's gone away 
and I don't need no carryin' on."


----------



## Emreq (24. März 2009)

Bad Day - Daniel Powter

When I love you,
It's so untrue
I can't even convince myself
When I'm speaking,
It's the voice of someone else

Oh it tears me up
I try to hold on, but it hurts too much
I try to forgive, but it's not enough to make it all okay


----------



## 8uff3d.de (26. März 2009)

James Morrison - Broken Strings



At sunrise we&#8217;ll all dance the Hempen Jig, so raise up your pint of rum and take another swig


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

*Jubel*
AU ja!

Wenn das mal nicht Alestorm's "Capatain Morgan's Revenge" vom gleichnamigen Album ist!

"Hand of faith is moving,
Now the finger pots to you
He knocks you to your feet
So what are you gonna do?
You thouge was frozen,
Now you've got something to say"


----------



## 8uff3d.de (26. März 2009)

Iron Maiden - The Wicker Man



Swords in their hands they killed each and every man 
Who dared to invade their sacred land 
Victory songs are raising in the night 
Telling all of their undying strength and might


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

Das ist gut, der Victory Song, made by Ensiferum.


Go tell all your friends that this is the end
This is the end

I don't understand a word you're saying
what are the clouds running from?
There's something in the air tonight
Something is wrong, spit it out!


----------



## 8uff3d.de (26. März 2009)

Enter Shikari - Mothership



IN THIS DREAM I AM ONLY REAL 
TAKE MY HAND AND FLY WITH ME AGAIN TONIGHT 
FAR AWAY IN THE SHINING MOONLIGHT 
WE ARE FOREVER AND TOGETHER WE WILL DIE


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

Bin mir alles andere als sicher, aber das könnte "Dream" von Norther sein, stimmt das?


----------



## 8uff3d.de (26. März 2009)

Jop


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

Ja geil! Ich bin ja richtig gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Himmel wartet schon

Ein Projektil schraubt sich hoch durch die Nacht
und durchbohrt Gottes Wolkenpracht
ich sehe hinunter auf ein Lichterland
Mutter Erde rinnt durch meine Hand

Es ist Zeit, mein Schatz es ist Zeit,
zu gehen und zu schweben
Zeit, mein Herz es ist Zeit,
zu sehen und zu leben

Der Himmel wartet schon,
schwerelos zum Horizont


----------



## 8uff3d.de (26. März 2009)

Unheilig - Auf zum Mond



Du hast einen Grund dein Gesicht zu verziehen 
Ich lieg in der Sonne du in der Gerichtsmedizin


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

Keinen Schimmer, noch nie gehört.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. März 2009)

KIZ - Spast

---

Jeder ist jetzt Skinhead, zumindest aber Punk.
Doch die Schützenjacke, hängt dreist zu Hause im Schrank.
Irgend so´n Pseudo Wixer mit Glatze oder Boots.
Renn ich durch meine Strassen, kocht in mir die Wut.


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

Das Lied ist nicht verkehrt, die Textzeile, die die Onkelz, Hosen & DÄ angreift schießt bei mir aber die Lichter aus.
Der Song heißt Kommerz, von wem er ist weiss ich aber nicht.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. März 2009)

Hui, hätte nicht gedacht das so schnell eine Antwort kommt, die Band heißt Split Image - Youtube-Link



> die Textzeile, die die Onkelz, Hosen & DÄ angreift schießt bei mir aber die Lichter aus



Nur ganz unrecht haben sie leider nicht, siehe zB die Toten Hosen: Alle Alben neu veröffentlicht und auf jedes einfach mal 1-2 neue Lieder draufgepackt damit die CDs nochmal gekauft werden und zu jedem neuem Album ein komplette Modekollektion. :>


----------



## Rodney (27. März 2009)

Hosen kann ich nicht beurteilen, da kenn ich mich nicht genug aus.


SONGTITEL
Visionary position
Angel in your temple of pleasure
SONGTITEL
I been granted admission
Angel in your temple of love


----------



## Yoranox (28. März 2009)

Edguy-Sex fire religion?
mal was schweres wenn das morgen um die zeit nich gelöst ist ist wieder ffa:

"Follow the wind without thinking about it, 
Breaking it all, facing the storm! 
Fearless and faster than everything else, 
Avoiding death, even in hell! 
Taking the baton, heading the race. 
Becoming the wildest, go for them! 
Freeway the road, get to the end. 
No step back. 

Roaring like a lion, 
Hitting up the night. 
Come and cross the fire, 
Need to get some more, 
Ruling all the world. 

Turning it all down, 
Fast and wild! 
Leading all the hordes. 
Born to be the one, 
Fast and wild! 
Going high, going loud. 
"


----------



## Geezey (29. März 2009)

skiltron - fast n wild ? hoffe es stimmt :S wenn ja, kommt mal was schweres ^^


Blood, boiling in my veins, feeling no restraint, biting in my skin 
Lust, tearing me apart, rapid beating heart, burning deep within 
Beast, bursting from inside, lakes over my mind, I will not defy, 
Death, calling forth the dead, ripping off your head, leaving you to die




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (29. März 2009)

Wie innovativ die Band zu nehmen die schon in deiner Sig steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Legion of the Damned - Malevolent Rapture



> Disco hat zwei große Schwestern,
> nie warn sie so toll wie gestern.
> Komm mit uns nach San Francisco,
> wer von euch hat Bock auf Disco?



Wenn man das Lied kennt, äußerst einfach. Wenn nicht, sehr schwer, da der songtext soweit ich das gesehen hab, nicht über Google auffindbar ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (30. März 2009)

Geezey schrieb:


> skiltron - fast n wild ? hoffe es stimmt :S wenn ja, kommt mal was schweres ^^
> 
> 
> Blood, boiling in my veins, feeling no restraint, biting in my skin
> ...


 mal hand aufs herz das war doch gegoogelt oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn nich respekt^^


----------



## Night falls (30. März 2009)

Naja ich lös mal auf und geb FFA!

Es wäre gewesen: Susanne Blech - "Bock auf Disco"


----------



## Lillyan (30. März 2009)

Mal was leichtes :>



> I love him
> But when the night is over
> He is gone
> The river's just a river


----------



## Yoranox (2. April 2009)

hmm ich mach mal weiter ist schon lange unbeantwortet^^ ich habs mal gegoogelt interessehalber Andrew Lloyd Webber - On my own (sagt mir persönlich garnix xD) aber naja neuer song:


"You wanted to take
your time with him
you wanted to suck
his blood
but before you can rip into his vains
you'd better take the reins

'cause he's riding into the sun
since it's been going on 
you know theres something wrong
it all started because
you want to drain his blood.

it's far too late
to hestitate
just drive it through her heart
cause if you can't
she's got you in her hand

'cause he's riding into the sun
since it's been going on 
you know theres something wrong
it all started because
you want to drain his blood."

wenns nich100% richtig ist sry ich habs ausm gedächtnis gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (2. April 2009)

Dracula von Iced Earth.... wies eben in deiner Sigantur steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Daylight has finally reached it's end
as evenfall strikes unto the sky
Far away in the dark crimson moonlight
sickening souls cry out in pain

Whispering voices, summoning screams
Waitin for Satan to bless their sins
Blackhearted angels fallen from grace
possesed by the search of utter darkness


----------



## Rodney (2. April 2009)

Ist das Dimmu Borgirs Meisterwerk Mouring Palace?
Schon, oder?


----------



## Rhokan (2. April 2009)

Richtig, und muss dir zustimmen^^


----------



## Rodney (2. April 2009)

Songtitel, lo rainard, lèbre
Songtitel, rainard dancar
Totei tres fasiàn lo torn de l`aubre
Songtitel, lo rainard, la lèbre
Totei tres fasiàn lo torn de l`aubre
Fasiàn lo torn dau boisson folhat

Trotz der Sprache mehr als einfach.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (3. April 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Songtitel, lo rainard, lèbre
> Songtitel, rainard dancar
> Totei tres fasiàn lo torn de l`aubre
> Songtitel, lo rainard, la lèbre
> ...



Ai Vis Lo Lop von In Extremo?


----------



## Yoranox (4. April 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Dracula von Iced Earth.... wies eben in deiner Sigantur steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
schlecht geraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann wäre ja die stelle aus meiner sig auch vorgekommen 
das lied ist Blood von Priestess 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber macht mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das lied was aktuell ist ist ai vis lo lop oder ka wie man das auch immer schreibt von in extremo also captain kitsu hat recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Darf ich auch mal? Hier was zum raten^^

Es ist nicht so wie du denkst, wenn du denkst, was ich denke was du denkst.
Denn das denken der gedanken, ist gedankenloses Denken, darum denke nicht gedacht zu haben.
Wenn du versuchst daran zu denken, nicht daran zu denken dass du dumm bist, obwohl du nicht dumm bist, 
was hast du dann gedacht?
Häää?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich lieb das Lied.


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Fresh Dumbledore - Wenn du denkst



> Rushing through 30 years, getting older every day
> By two, drawing pictures of innocent times
> Can you add.. colour.. inside these lines?!
> 
> ...



Ist nicht so schwer.


----------



## Yoranox (7. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Fresh Dumbledore - Wenn du denkst
> 
> 
> 
> Ist nicht so schwer.


 haaa ich kenns von in flames nur fällt mir der name nich ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich schau mal eben in meiner musiksammlung und edit dann rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: und da fällts mir auch schon ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Come Clarity 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neues:

Besser du gehst,
besser du läufst,
besser du rennst so schnell du kannst 
und so weit wie dich dein atem tragen kann!
besser du gehst, 
besser du läufst, 
besser du rennst so schnell du kannst,
dreh dich nicht um,
vielleicht entkommst du irgendwann!


ist seeeeeeeeeeehr einfach xD


----------



## skyline930 (7. April 2009)

Subway to Sally - Besser du rennst



> You can say what you have to say
> cuz my mind's made up anyway
> I'm taking the high road going above you
> this is the last time that I'm gonna trust you
> ...



Das ist auch einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Das muss Fort Minor sein.. aber den Titel weiss ich nicht..


----------



## skyline930 (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Das muss Fort Minor sein.. aber den Titel weiss ich nicht..



Richtüsch ;D

Fort Minor - High Road

Entweder Spectrales sacht eins oder FFA


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Tod und Kreig auf der ganzen Welt, es könnt mir nichts egaler sein.
Im Regenwald werden Bäume gefält, es könnt mir nichts egalr sein.
Delphine im Thunfischsalat wie gemein!
...


----------



## Zorkal (8. April 2009)

Ist von den Ärzten aber keine Ahnung wie der Titel genau ist.


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Ignorama von den Ärzten, jo

FFA!


----------



## Zorkal (8. April 2009)

_" My bed is a pool and the walls are on fire 
I soak my head in the sink for a while 
Chills on my neck and it makes me smile, but 
My bones have to move and my skin's gotta breathe "

_Tipp 1: Das Album auf dem der Song enthalten ist wurde am 20. Januar 2009 releast.

Viel Spaß beim googlen :>


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

Animal Collective -- Summertime Clothes

kay dann wär ich wohl dran^^
also:
_A year has passed since I wrote my note
I should have known this right from the start
Only hope can keep me together
Love can mend your life
But love can break your heart_

Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (13. April 2009)

Police - Message in a bottle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Vielleicht wärst du Seetang
> Ich wäre Krill
> Wir wären der Seegang
> Und dann wären wir still


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

Wir sind Helden - Lass uns verschwinden

Sooo.. mein Lied:


_"Meine Arme breiten sich
um dich aus wie Flammen.
In die Sonne stürzen wir,
aus der wir beide stammen.
Deine Arme halten mich,
ach, wir werden Licht im Licht.
In die Sonne stürzen wir,
aus der wir beide stammen"_

Oh Gott, ich liebe dieses Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ma sehen wers rausbekommt!


----------



## Night falls (13. April 2009)

Nach dem geposteten Bild im "Wer ist es Thread" lege ich meine Hand dafür ins Feuer, dasses von Subway to sally ist. Allerdings wahrscheinlich von Bastard, oder Kreuzfeuer, da diese beiden Alben nach der Zeit rauskamen, in der ich die Band gehört hab.


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

:< Durchschaut! Is von Bastard - In der Stille


----------



## Night falls (13. April 2009)

> Das Basslaster exportiert die Hirndisco
> Alle Pandabären kommen her und werden froh
> Pandabär, Pandabär
> Komm doch her, komm doch her
> ...


----------



## Hor.I.zon (14. April 2009)

Frittenbude - Pandabär



> Ich gab dir alles
> Meine Seele, mein Licht
> Doch wo bist du jetzt
> Ich seh' nur dein Gesicht
> ...



ogo :O
Hm... so schwer? *.*


----------



## Hor.I.zon (15. April 2009)

Soll ich auflösen? ~.~


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

Sorry.
Hab nicht reingeschaut.


Ich Gab Dir Alles von L'Âme Immortelle.
Hat einfach wiederekkenungswert.

Immer zu ja und immer wieder, wieder klingt das Wort des Priesters
Herr im Himmel, mein Gebieter, gib ihr den, den sie liebte wieder
das was sie hat, ist nicht das was es war
das was es war, jede Nacht jeden Tag
ist die Liebe eine Sünde wert, dann schick sie dahin wo sie hingehört
(Das ist, ohne Google, schwer.)


----------



## Hor.I.zon (16. April 2009)

Das Moor von Schelmish?
Sehr schönes lied :x

_"My eyes are gettin' weary, 
         My back is gettin' tight, 
         I'm sittin' here in traffic, 
         On the Queensborough bridge tonight, 
         But I don't care cuz all I wanna do, 
         Is cash my check and drive right home to you, 
         Cuz baby all my life I will be driving home to you." _

gogo !


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

Kennisch nid.


----------



## Hor.I.zon (18. April 2009)

als Tipp, is aus ner Sitcom mit einem IPS fahrer als Hauptcharakter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (19. April 2009)

der titelsong von king of queens ich hoffe das reicht dir weil mehr weiß ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




neuer song


so if you love me let me go
and run away before i know
my heart is just to dark to care
i can't destroy what isn't there
deliver me into my fate
if i'm alone i can not aid 
i don't deserve to have you
my smile was taken long ago
if i can change i hope i'll never know


sollte einfach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2009)

Slipknot Sluff

Jetzt ich: 

durch die woklen dringt ein Licht, der Himel wird klar, du erkenst das Zeihcen, nicths ist mehr so, wie es frhüer war



Rechtschreibfehler sind mit  Absicht gemacht worden.


----------



## Yoranox (22. April 2009)

Das ist doch der Dragonball Z Titelsong 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ka ob der nen namen hat egal


"Tell me who you are
I am *songname*!
you cannot advance controll of me
anywhere i go i am *songname*
I'll unbreak the spell you put on me!"

kommt keiner drauf?dann FFA wäre Spellbound von Lacuna Coil gewesen


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (26. April 2009)

> She's got a smile that it seems to me
> Reminds me of childhood memories,
> Where everything was as fresh as the bright blue sky.
> Now and then when I see her face
> ...



des is leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (26. April 2009)

sweet child 'o mine-guns 'n roses  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



keine lust eins rauszusuchen FFA ^^


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> Ich bin Baphomet.
> Gott der Templer,
> Anwalt der Verdammten
> und Führer der Seelen durch die Unterwelt
> ...



Es ist sogar der komplette Songtext - nichtnur ein Auszug!

Auflösung: Heimataerde - Die Offenbarung


----------



## Rexo (3. Mai 2009)

*Amai kaori sasowarete kita no?
Pan kuzu sagashite mayotte ita no?
Sakki kara ki ni shiteru
You wanna know what's in the box?
A rich one? A cheap one?

Shai na boy de itai karatte are you?
Honto wa hoshii tte kao ni kaite aru
Keshi ta ashioto kiwadoi mission wo
Nai do wa soutou but I'll be there
You don ' t have to worry no more*

Geniale Sangerin viel spass beim raten is ne harte nuss


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> *Amai kaori sasowarete kita no?
> Pan kuzu sagashite mayotte ita no?
> Sakki kara ki ni shiteru
> You wanna know what's in the box?
> ...



Kein plan..Pokemon-Song im Original? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (3. Mai 2009)

no is von einer j-Pop starin


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Girugamesh?

EDIT: Das Affenmensch verwechselt den "Erkenne den Song"-Thread mit dem "Ich schreib was mir gerade in den Sinn kommt, obwohl ich damit nichts zum Thema beitrage"-Thread...

Oder er hat sich verlaufen.. oder beides.... *facepalm*


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

Night falls verwechselt buffed mit /b/...

oder er hat sich verlaufen..oder beides...*facepalm*


----------



## Rexo (3. Mai 2009)

*Night ist leider falsch.
 Beim nexten versuch halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Es ist ne Frau kein etwas*


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

Namie Amuro - Do me more


----------



## Uruk Muklak (3. Mai 2009)

* am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together*


----------



## Vartez (3. Mai 2009)

Das is schwer ich glaube das schonmal gehört zu haben ....

Beatles ?

Fals ja Es lohnt sich das eltern noch einen ALte schalplatten und nen plattenspieler haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Mir fällt auf daste nen John lemon (Lenon? boahr dne namen konnt ich mir noch nie merken) Avatar hast dan kanns ja nur Stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uruk Muklak (3. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Richtig!


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

*"Wenn ich nur noch 16 Takte zu leben hätte,
würde ich euch was positives erzählen,da mach ich jede Wette!"*


----------



## Vartez (3. Mai 2009)

Die Beginner mit Gustav Gans ach komm  schon sowas hört mein bruder ;P

Darf ich eigentlich nich das nächste  wen ichs errate Oo


----------



## Rexo (3. Mai 2009)

eigentlich ja


----------



## Vartez (3. Mai 2009)

Böse Thread Schreiber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uruk Muklak (3. Mai 2009)

Nächster:

*" hast du den Hals voll Salz, oder viel Durst von Wurst..."*


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte doch Rexos Lied erraten,oder war es ned das richtige?
Deswegen stand mein Song noch aus...

EDIT:Mundstuhl-Wurstwasser? xD


----------



## Rexo (3. Mai 2009)

_*Ich Glaube hier habne einige den Faden verlohren

und Namie Amuro-Do me More stimmt*_


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Mai 2009)

Ich nheme mir mal die Freiheit weiter zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> The rainbow leads you home
> 
> Warrior sent to milky way
> UFO shooting gamma ray
> A riot of destruction


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (6. Mai 2009)

Sabaton - Metal Crue?

ffa


----------



## Yoranox (7. Mai 2009)

okay dann hau ich mal rein:
"And you're a little bit closer to changing me
You're never winning me over
you're wastig time."


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

Ach das is doch irgendwas von Disturbed, ich weiß nur nicht welcher Song

Tja die seh ich diesen Sommer live 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Ach das is doch irgendwas von Disturbed, ich weiß nur nicht welcher Song
> 
> Tja die seh ich diesen Sommer live
> 
> ...


dürfte bound sein... wobei es da ja heisst "think you're a little bit closer[...]"

und du glückliche®^^ :>

"du willst den menschen nützen, 
doch du stehst ihnen nicht einmal im weg
wie soll sich dein genie entfalten,
wenn du nach brot und wasser strebst?"


----------



## Bexor (7. Mai 2009)

K.I.Z - Raus aus der Stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (7. Mai 2009)

Dann mal auf ein Neues:

"Und mir ist egal ob du Wessi bist, Ossi bist 
Pessimist, Optimist wie blank oder gestopft du bist 
ob du nun hergezogen oder hier geboren bist 
wenn du in diesem Land hier lebst hoffe ich das du offen bist 
für 'ne neue Herangehensweise, nicht mehr dieses Land ist scheiße 
sondern es gibt viel zu tun das hilf gegen die Langeweile"


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

Ach deutscher Hip Hop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sammy Deluxe
Dis wo ich herkomm


----------



## Tade (7. Mai 2009)

*Dis wo ich herkomm von Samy Deluxe*



> Ich mach mir nichts aus meinem Geburtstag,
> ich brauche keine großen Geschenke
> Ein paar Leute Salzstangen, Tanzmusik, Getränke
> Ich wünsche mir eigentlich nie was
> ...


----------



## Tade (7. Mai 2009)

Mist zu lahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok Lucifermaycry dann poste mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glaube meins kennt eh keiner^^


----------



## chopi (13. Mai 2009)

Nu kam fast ne Woche nichts mehr,ich erlaub mir mal was eigenes zu posten


> Sie is immer da wo was los is
> Immer mitten in der Stadt
> Dort wo die kleine Welt ganz groß is
> Sieht sie sich an den Lichtern satt...



-edit-


> ...Sie erzählt dann und wann von dem und denn
> Und sie hat jeden schon gehabt
> Auch wenn sie sich selbst nicht ganz so pflegt
> Pfelgt sie zumindestens den Kontakt



-edit2-


> [refrain]
> 
> Mit ihrem sonnigen Traum vor Augen
> Läuft sie durch den Regen und jeden den sie auf der Straße trifft
> Erzählt sie, sie wäre da gewesen


----------



## chopi (15. Mai 2009)

Ich löse auf, *Clueso - Chicago*.
Da es niemand wusste,FFA


----------



## Rexo (17. Mai 2009)

_Peters pecker picked another pickle brain pussy pepper [2x] - why!
Meeting john gale junior, winked an eye, point a finger [2x] - why!
A former cop undercover just shot undercover [2x] - why...
Fighting crime with her partner lois lane, jimmy carter [2x]

serh schwerer songtext^^
schaffe es nur die ersten 2 zeilen synchron mitzusingen_


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Peters pecker picked another pickle brain pussy pepper [2x] - why!
> Meeting john gale junior, winked an eye, point a finger [2x] - why!
> A former cop undercover just shot undercover [2x] - why...
> Fighting crime with her partner lois lane, jimmy carter [2x]
> ...



Irgendwas von System of a Down
Fällt mir gleich ein
(Das weiss ich, weil ich gestern auch versucht habe, mitzusingen^^)

Edit: Ieaiaio


----------



## Rexo (17. Mai 2009)

*Ich lasse es ma gelten es is

System of a down mit I-E-A-I-A-I-O

ist ein einziger zungenbrecher aber geiler song*


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Nächstes Lied:

_Your tongue is a dagger
And I am bleeding
My faded dreams were all for you_


----------



## skyline930 (18. Mai 2009)

Argh, irgendwas mit Runner oder so hieß die Band >_<


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Ist keine Band, aber Runner kommt darin vor.


----------



## Rexo (23. Mai 2009)

_*Roadrunner United-The dagger?*_


----------



## Rexo (24. Mai 2009)

_*Wen ja

Running away from it all
"I'll be safe in the cornfields", he thinks Hunted by his own,
Again he feels the moon rising on the sky

Find a barn which to sleep in, but can he hide anymore
Someones at the door, understanding too demanding
Can this be wrong, it's love that is not ending
Makes him insane again
*_


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (24. Mai 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Running away from it all
> "I'll be safe in the cornfields", he thinks Hunted by his own,
> Again he feels the moon rising on the sky
> 
> ...



-> Sonata Artctica - Full moon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGaeJtpAL6g




-> ?:

*Neckbone or backbone neckbone or back
You got no fiction if you've got no fact

Neckbone or backbone your choice for the breakin'
You're thinkin' for a minute your choice might be takin' mistaken
For some good or some bad
You see what you got

There ain't no difference in the left, right
There ain't no difference in the blind, sight
Now stop for a minute 'cause your head is gettin' spastic
Paper or plastic-paper or plastic
*

iss einfach^^....


----------



## Rexo (24. Mai 2009)

_*Powerman 5000 - Neckbone 
habs vorna zeit ma auf youtube gehohrt

FFA*_


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _*Powerman 5000 - Neckbone
> habs vorna zeit ma auf youtube gehohrt
> 
> FFA*_




Nächstes Lied? Bitte was einfaches, will auch mal ein Lied stellen :]


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Nächstes Lied? Bitte was einfaches, will auch mal ein Lied stellen :]



Kannst doch machen^^ FFA bedeutet Free for all oder sowas


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Kannst doch machen^^ FFA bedeutet Free for all oder sowas




Achsooo, ja das wusste ich nicht.
An die echten Kenner:

Ich sehe, was du denkst
Ich denke, was du fühlst
Ich fühle, was du willst
aber ich hör' dich nicht, 
Ich hab mir ein Wörterbuch geliehn', 
dir A bis Z in's Ohr geschrien',
ich stapel' tausend wirre Worte auf, 
die dich am Ärmel ziehn.

Wie immer gilt: Bitte nicht googeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2009)

_*Wir Sind Helden-Nur ein wort

is eins meiner lieblings lieder ^^und das ehrlich zu einfach

das musste etwas schwerer sein 

We're going out tonight
To kick out every light
Take anything we want
Drink everything in sight
We're going til the world stops turning
While we burn it to the ground tonight

auf google steht die todesstrafe
*_


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _*Wir Sind Helden-Nur ein wort
> 
> is eins meiner lieblings lieder ^^und das ehrlich zu einfach
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal, viele kennen WSH nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und keine Ahnung, welches Lied du hast


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2009)

_*so schwer is es auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_


----------



## Rexo (27. Mai 2009)

_*Um 14 Uhr wierd aufgelöst und ist dan FFA

Nickelback-Burn It To The Ground

FFA*_


----------



## D'eater (28. Mai 2009)

^^ Naja, Wir sind Helden sollte man aber schon kennen, aber mal gucken wer das hier erkennt.

Die Zeit vergeht langsam,
es vergeht kein Tag, 
an dem ich nicht an Dich denke
mit jedem Herzschlag.
Es vergeht kein Tag,
es vergeht keine Stunde,
ich denk jetzt an Dich,
jetzt in dieser Sekunde
und immer und ständig,
bei Tag und bei Nacht,
was ist bloß mit mir los,
was hast Du mir mit gemacht?


----------



## Winipek (28. Mai 2009)

Silbermond ?


----------



## D'eater (28. Mai 2009)

Nein, Silbermond ist es nicht


----------



## Rexo (28. Mai 2009)

_*Fur einen Ärzte Fan is das zu leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Farin Urlaub Racing Team-Niemals

FFA*_


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Mai 2009)

My horse is a shackled old man
His, his remorse, was that he couldnt survey
The skies, right before
Right before they went gray
My horse and my remorse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2009)

näxter song:

_hurra, hurra
hartz 4 is da_

es ist wenig aber wer den song kennt sollte es erkennen.

EDIT:
damn zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (28. Mai 2009)

Gurally - Hartz IV ist da?? wenn ja dann juhuu!

so watt leichtes:

i walk a lonley rode
the only one that i have ever known
dont now where ist goes
but its home to me and i walk alone
lalalala
i walk this empty street...

wenn das mitGurally - Hartz IV ist da falsch war dann ignore meine antwort


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Mai 2009)

boulevard of broken dreams von greenday

edit: such gleich was raus
2. edit: ich seh grad liang zhous wurd noch net gelöst... dann stell ich meins auch erstma zurück... ich glaube, es war iwas von soad :S

ich zeige euch, was mir gefällt.
die schnauze voll vom rest der welt.
leere worte, leere phrasen...
wollt ihr ficken oder trübsal blasen?


----------



## Alostris (30. Mai 2009)

@LiangZhou

System of a Down, Album Toxiccity, Titel: Jet- Pilot, Track Nr., müsste die nummer 4 gewesen sein.?

@Grüne Brille

Böhse Onkelz, Album Adios, Titel: Fang Mich, Track Nr., müsste die nummer 7 gewesen sein.?

Neulich in Heitabu saßen wir beim Met und überlegten das das so nicht
weitergeht.
Unser Häuptling Rollo , rote Locke genannt , warf wütend sein Becher Met an
die Wand.
Der Sauladen hier ist mir zu ruhig wir ziehen hier bloß noch Frauen durch.
Passt auf wir
schmieren uns paar Brote und trokeln in die Boote.

Falls ich mich bei euch beden geirrt haben dann Asche über mein Haupt.


----------



## D'eater (2. Juni 2009)

Rollo der Wikinger von Torfrock... natürlich.

Mal gucken wer das hier noch kennt:

She used her body just like a bandage
She used my body just like a wound
Ill probably never know where she disappeared
But I can see her rising up out of the back seat now
Just like an angel rising up from a tomb


----------



## Ol@f (2. Juni 2009)

Hmm, war soweit ich weiß von Meat Loaf, aber hab den Titel vergessen. War irgendso ein riesen Oschi.


----------



## D'eater (5. Juni 2009)

Meat Loaf war schonmal richtig, aber nachdem hier nach einiger Zeit keiner den einfachen und prägnanten Titel:


Objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are

rausbekommen hat, sag ich mal: FFA


----------



## Deligor (5. Juni 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Follow orders as you're told, make their yellow blood run cold 
Fight until you die or drop, a force like ours is hard to stop 
Close your mind to stress and pain, fight till you're no longer sane 
Let not one damn cur pass by, how many of them can we make die?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Del


----------



## Mankind.WWE (6. Juni 2009)

March of Cambreadth - Alexander Heather


```
Mich gibt es wirklich, ich bin real
Ich geh allen auf den sack denn ich bin nicht ganz normal
Ich bin der Spielverderber für zwischendurch
Die Axt im Wald, ohne Furcht
```


----------



## Rexo (6. Juni 2009)

_*Troopers-Keine liebt mich
*_
*
All aboard
Hit the road
All the bullshit
Can't be ignored

It's hard to place
In my face
No emotion

Der song hier hat immer relativ kurze sätze*


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juni 2009)

@Alostris

Hastes gegooled oder wusstest es?^^

MSI- Straight to Video?


----------



## Rexo (7. Juni 2009)

_*ist richtig*_


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juni 2009)

*It don't matter, when you turn
Gonna Survive, you live and learn
I've been thinking about you, baby*


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2009)

Massive Attack - Live With Me
Bin mir ziemlich sicher weil die Scheibe neben mir liegt.. ;>
Darum mach ich mal direkt weiter, das wird bestimmt nen bisschen dauern.

_In one single moment your whole life can turn 'round
I stand there for a minute starin&#8217; straight into the ground
Lookin&#8217; to the left slightly, then lookin&#8217; back down
World feels like it&#8217;s caved in &#8211; proper sorry frown
Please let me show you where we could only just be, for us
I can change and I can grow or we could adjust
The wicked thing about us is we always have trust
We can even have an open relationship, if you must
I look at her she stares almost straight back at me
But her eyes glaze over like she&#8217;s lookin&#8217; straight through me
Then her eyes must have closed for what seems an eternity
When they open up she&#8217;s lookin&#8217; down at her feet _

Viel, aber das machts nur leichter..
Wer diese Mucke wirklich hört weiss auch wers ist, bzw. sollte schon drauf kommen - denn dem Mann hört man zu.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juni 2009)

Live with me find ich klasse <3


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

Naja ich löse mal auf:
The Streets - Dry Your Eyes

FFA :x


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (8. Juni 2009)

They fall in line                     
One at a time                     
Ready to play                     
*(I can't see them anyway)* 
No time to lose                     
We've got to move                     
Steady your helm                     
*(I am losing sight again)* * 
* 
Fire your guns                     
It's time to run                     
Blow me away                     
*(I will stay, in the mess I made)* 
After the fall                     
We'll shake it off                     
Show me the way


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

Breaking Benjamin - Blow Me Away?
Hab jetzt grad keine Zeit probe zu hören..


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (8. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Breaking Benjamin - Blow Me Away?
> Hab jetzt grad keine Zeit probe zu hören..



Jop Richtig !


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

_So are we lost or do we know
Which direction we should go
Sit around and wait for someone to take our hands and lead the way

Cause every day we're getting older
And every day we all get colder
We're sick of waiting for our answers

Wake up, Wake up, Wake up,
Yeah I'm so tired of waiting, waiting for us to
Wake up, Wake up, Wake up,
Yeah I'm so sick of waiting, for us to...._

So, das sollte leicher sein als The Streets.. ;]


----------



## Alostris (8. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> @Alostris
> 
> Hastes gegooled oder wusstest es?^^
> 
> MSI- Straight to Video?




Nix google, hab alle BO und Soad Alben, waren mal meine Lieblingbands. Jetzt jedoch nicht mehr.

btt.

Ich würde jetzt spontan auf Wake Up von Lost Prohpets tippen.

Ist mir zumindestens der einzig bekannte Titel wo so verdammt viel Make up ähhh Wake up drin vorkommt.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

Naja,
ich lös nochmal auf..

Lost Prophets - Make A Move

Jetzt FFA, hab keine Lust mehr :\


----------



## Alostris (8. Juni 2009)

Hmm dann mach ich mal wieder geb aber gleich am anfang en kleinen Tipp. Kommt in nem Anime als Opening vor.

Benribenri banzai benribenri banzai
Benribenri banzai ningen
Benribenri banzai benribenri banzai
Benribenri banzai ningen

Hora biribiri ikarasuka? biribiri ikarasuka?
Biribiri ikarasuka? ningen
Hora biribiri ikarasuka? biribiri ikarasuka?
Biribiri ikarasuka? ningen


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

Maximum The Hormone - What's Up People ?


----------



## Alostris (9. Juni 2009)

Jup. Kennt wohl einer Death Note :=


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Wer kennt Death Note nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Whispering voices summoning screams
> Waiting for Satan to bless their sins
> Blackhearted angels fallen from grace
> Possessed by the search for utter darkness


----------



## Skatero (10. Juni 2009)

Tipp: Es ist von einer Metalband.


----------



## Lungodan (10. Juni 2009)

Dimmu Borgir - Mourning Palace?

Wenns richtig is:

Turn it up, let it bang, run wit me I bet you can't
Took too much to make it float, never will I let it sink
So when we invented it for our youth and generous
Hopin' that my moment passed, I can see no end of it


----------



## Rexo (11. Juni 2009)

_Bubba Sparxxx-Back in the mud


wen ja 

Boiling heat
Summer stench
'Neath the black the sky looks dead
Call my name through the dream
And I'll hear you scream again

das vid von meinem song is serh abgefahren ^^_


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juni 2009)

Sound Garden - Black Hole Sun?
Müsstes eigentlich sein ;x


----------



## Rexo (11. Juni 2009)

_jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juni 2009)

Da meine letzten niemand erraten hat, was wirklich einfaches:

_Our generation sees the world
not the same as before
We might as well just throw it all
And live like there's no tomorrow
There's no tomorrow
We are the ones_

Zumindest die Band kennt wirklich jeder..


----------



## Rexo (11. Juni 2009)

_Das mussten

The Offsprings mit Nitro sein bin mier nicht 100% 

wen richtig *FFA*_


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juni 2009)

Ist richtig, ich liebe dich..!
Endlich hat mal einer was von mir erraten xD


----------



## chopi (15. Juni 2009)

Da FFA:


> In den letzten Monaten ist die Zahl der vermissten Personen dramatisch angestiegen.
> Die jüngste Veröffentlichung der lokalen Polizeibehörde berichtet von einem weiteren tragischen Fall.
> Es handelt sich um ein neunzehnjähriges Mädchen, das zuletzt vor vierzehn Tagen gesehen wurde.
> Die Polizei schließt die Möglichkeit nicht aus, dass es sich hier um ein Verbrechen handelt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Juni 2009)

soll das ein lied sein ? O_o


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2009)

_Jeanny von Falco

wahr glaube ich ein skandal song fur damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is die radio durchsage 

Ich sah dich in der Bäckerei
Gleich neben Kaba-Fit
Du hattest diesen weichen Keks
Wo jeder sagt: "Igitt"

Doch ich hatt' großen Hunger
Da war mir das egal
Du lagst so appetitlich
Im Kastenbrotregal

Mein Absoluter lieblings Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komplet edit_


----------



## chopi (15. Juni 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jeanny von Falco
> wahr glaube ich ein skandal song fur damals
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt,stimmt und stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gallowmere (15. Juni 2009)

gut geraten wusstest du das bei falcos beerdigung es noch richtig probleme gab? man wollte einen obelisken aufstellen und der war baulich 5 cm zu hoch ^^ deswegen durfte der ncht gebaut werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_Was hat das mit geraten zu tuen???

Falco wahr ein genialer künstler und Jeanny gehohrt zu seinen bekanntesten songs neben amadeus _


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_/push so schwer kanne das aber auch nicht sien _


----------



## Winipek (17. Juni 2009)

Keine Ahnung ...
Farin Urlaub vielleicht , bzw. Die Ärzte?


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_nope_


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Die Doofen - Toastbrotbaby

Ich denke das war schon ganz schön schwer :-O


*They come from every state to find
Some dreams were meant to be declined
Tell the man what did you have in mind?
What have you come to do?

No turning water into wine
No learning while you're in the line
I'll take you to the broken sign
You see these lights are blue*


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein klassiker neben mief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2009)

Die Rhcp mit tell me baby?
Hab google benutzt,nach ner Woche errät das keiner mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und damit wir wieder reinkommen,der Refrain,damits einfach wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hey megalomaniac!
You're no Jesus!
Yeah, you're no fucking Elvis!
Wash your hands clean of yourself, baby
And step down, step down, step down!*


----------



## Rexo (24. Juni 2009)

_Bei dem wört megalomaniac muss ich ab Incubus denken.
deshalb denke ich bin mier aber nicht sicher

*Incubus-Megalomaniac*_

_wen es richtig ist FFA_


----------



## Afrit (24. Juni 2009)

Mh hab mir jetzt zwar nicht alles durchgelesen aber ich mach dann mal nen neues >Rätsellied<

Zitat:
Hier ist es schön wir bleiben für immer,
es gibt keinen Ort der Welt der im Augenblick mehr Sinn macht,
Hier ist es schön wir bleiben für immer,
das ist das Lied das uns immer dran erinnert.

Scheiß egal wo du her bist und was du grad machst,
ob Mann oder Frau, ob braun oder blass, egal wo du bist,
in der Schule, im Knast, im Kaufhaus oder im goldenen Fass,
am Messebauch Stand in der Halle bis nachts,
am Wanderurlaub mit Mama und Paps, am Summerjam
Festival ohne den Pass oder mal wieder den Bus verpasst.
Egal ob es schüttet und du bist ganz nass, die Frau haut ab,
dein Chef dich hasst, dein Auto verreckt, dein Fahrrad ist platt,
die ganze Welt nur über dich lacht.
Du weißt es gibt nen Ort an dem nun wirklich alles schön
ist, das ist genau der Platz an dem alles passt, wir haben
da ein Lied gemacht..



Hab jetzt mal ein bischen mehr Zitiert da das Lied nicht dermaßen Berhümt ist.

Tipp: es ist Reggae.


----------



## Ishvara (24. Juni 2009)

Artists kenn ich Mono & Nikitaman, nur wie das lied heisst hmmm.... es liegt mir auf der Zunge.


----------



## chopi (5. Juli 2009)

Ishvara schrieb:


> Artists kenn ich Mono & Nikitaman, nur wie das lied heisst hmmm.... es liegt mir auf der Zunge.


Fast 2 Wochen die selben Worte im Mund,das kann doch garnicht gesund sein...
"Für immer" isses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_"Someone finds salvation in everyone
Another only pain
Someone tries to hide himself
Down inside himself he prays_"


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Juli 2009)

Audioslave - Be Yourself?
Google ist doof, wenns falsch ist will ich weiter raten, hab aber auch keine Lust die CD jetzt zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - ich warte auf die Antwort!


----------



## chopi (6. Juli 2009)

Jup,das isses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kannst deins posten.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Juli 2009)

Mkay, mh was nehm ich..

_Here we go again, motherfucker

Come on down, and see the idiot right here
Too fucked to beg and not afraid to care
What's the matter with calamity anyway?
Right, get the fuck outta my face
Understand that I can't feel anything
It isn't like, I wanna sift through the decay
I feel like a wound, like I got a fuckin'
Gun against my head, you live when I'm dead

One more time, motherfucker

Everybody hates me now, so fuck it
Blood's on my face and my hands, and I
Don't know why, I'm not afraid to cry
But that's none of your business
Whose life is it? Get it, see it, feel it, eat it
Spin it around so I can spit in it's face
I wanna leave without a trace
'Cuz I don't wanna die in this place_

Wird wohl recht leicht sein, einer der besten Songs von der Band wie ich finde <3


----------



## PewPew_oO (6. Juli 2009)

People=S#!t von Slipknot...


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Juli 2009)

Richtig, du darfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (6. Juli 2009)

Na dann kommt mein Lieblingslied =)

Auch wenn es ein Hidden-Track ist, hat es einen eigenen Namen, dieser ist gesucht! =)


Trollet satt på sten och ropade; HEJ!
Vem har spillt mitt mjöd ut?
Men inget djur i skogen eller grottans djup
Visste vem som hade vällt ut skogstrollets sup



Entweder man kennt es, oder man hat/wird nie davon hören xD


----------



## lilmania (6. Juli 2009)

hört sich sehr nach ska an^^k.p. was das für ne sprache ist^^


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

*Finntroll - Trollvisan  \m/ *




> Earl had a baby, Baby was her name
> He knew she was crazy, Tiny was the same.
> Down behind the shed slaughterin' the hog
> Slice along the belly, feed her to the dog.
> ...


----------



## PewPew_oO (7. Juli 2009)

Tade schrieb:


> *Finntroll - Trollvisan  \m/ *


 Richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, die Sprache ist Schwedisch =)


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

Hmm ok zur weiteren Hilfestellung mal die zweite Strophe...



> Dane had a baby Otis was his name
> white as a ghost, totally insane.
> Otis loves the girls young and clean
> drowning in a bucket of gasoline.



Na gut und der Refrain:



> *song name*
> Make me sicker
> *song name*
> Do it quicker
> ...


----------



## D'eater (8. Juli 2009)

Rob Zombie - Pussy Liquor

So, mal was älteres... mir eigentlich relativ latte, welchen Interpreten Ihr erkennt:

Well he came from college
just the other day
so much like a man I just had to say
I'm proud of you could you
sit for a while
he shook his head
and he said with a smile
what I'd really like Dad
is to borrow the car keys
see you later can I have them please


----------



## Rexo (8. Juli 2009)

_Ugly Kid Joe-Cats In The Cradle??????

wen ja:

It always brings me back when I hear Ooh Child
From the Hudson River out to the Nile
I run the marathon just up until the very last mile
If you battle me I will revile
People always say my style is wild
You've got gall you've got guile
To step to me I'm a rapophile
If you want to battle you're in denial
Coming from Uranus to check my style
Go ahead put my rhymes on trial
Cast you off into exile_


----------



## chopi (8. Juli 2009)

Nach dem lesen des Textes werd ich das Gefühl nicht los,dass das Lied _"rapophile"_ heisst...
__
Anscheinend doch nicht,aber wenn man nur das eine Wort in Google eingibt bekommt man gleich auf der ersten Seite Band u. Songnamen raus,somit bin ich raus aus dieser Runde *g*


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juli 2009)

Beastie Boys - Intergalactic? Ich meine das es das sein müsste.. <3 Beastie Boys.


----------



## fasan123 (8. Juli 2009)

lol tolles spiel

*
*


----------



## Rexo (8. Juli 2009)

_Beasty Boys-Intergalactic is richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deathstyle is dran_


----------



## PewPew_oO (13. Juli 2009)

Da Deathstyle irgendwie nicht mehr weitermacht bin ich so frech und bringe etwas zum rätseln =)

------

Han katsoi maan reunalta tahtea putoavaa
Nyt kanuiit kasvot neitosen peittaa karu maa
Jokaisen taytyy katsoa silmiin totuuden
silla aika ompi voittoisa, mut' tama maa on ikuinen

-------

<3

Also, nach einem Tag halt ein kleiner Tipp: Es ist von Ensiferum =)


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

Weis es niemand? =(

 Na dann, es ist das Lied Lai Lai Hei 

FFA


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2009)

Auf einem Baum drei Raben stolz
die warn so schwarz wie Ebenholz
so schwarz wie eben deine Seel 
und davon ich euch jetzt erzähl
so schwarz wie eben deine Seel 
und davon ich euch jetzt erzähl

Tut mir leid hab da was verwechselt


----------



## Rexo (16. Juli 2009)

_du bis dafur im falschen Thread da sis ein anderes fur die veranderung_


----------



## chopi (17. Juli 2009)

Da Soladra anscheinend den Thread verwechselt hat und davon abgesehn der Thread auf FFA stand,poste ich einfach mal etwas einfaches...

_"Pioneri tam i tut 
Pesni Leninu poyut"_

Ein Tipp,es ist ne deutsche Band.


----------



## D.D.Mashine@googlemail.com (19. Juli 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Da Soladra anscheinend den Thread verwechselt hat und davon abgesehn der Thread auf FFA stand,poste ich einfach mal etwas einfaches...
> 
> _"Pioneri tam i tut
> Pesni Leninu poyut"_
> ...



Rammstein - moskau

und dieser teil was russischer text und ich war russe und konnte ihn nich erkennen

und dieser Lied ist für mein Land ne Beleidiung


----------



## chopi (19. Juli 2009)

Immer wieder gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du musst aber auch ein neues Lied posten,sonst macht das Spiel kein Spaß...


----------



## chopi (24. Juli 2009)

Da "D.D.Mashine@googlemail.com" anscheinend weiterhin beleidigt ist,poste ich mal wieder was,damit es hier weitergeht:

_"The devils are girls with Van Gogh's missing ear
You say what you want but filth is all that they hear
I've got the jigger to make all you bigger
Ladies und gentlemen"_

Dürfte recht einfach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

Marilyn Manson - The Golden Age of Grotesque

-------

Swords in their hands they killed each and every man 
Who dared to invade their sacred land 
Victory songs are raising in the night 
Telling all of their undying strength and might


----------



## Night falls (24. Juli 2009)

Ensiferum - Victory Song



> Drinking is good for you,
> Soon you are unconstrained
> Drinking is good for you,
> Here comes the womanizer


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Juli 2009)

Korpiklaani - Vodka?
Das ist voll geil das Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (24. Juli 2009)

Ich LIEBE die lyrics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du bist.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Juli 2009)

Auch net so sehr schwer:

_On the way
Trying to get where I'd like to say
I'm always feeling steered away
By someone trying to tell me
What to say and do
I don't want it
I gotta go find my own way
I gotta go make my own mistakes
Sorry man for feeling
Feeling the way I do_


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juli 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> *in love and death we cry,
> our last goodbye*



Ist natürlich richtig. Ich glaub die Stelle von Machine Head zu kennen, wüsst jetzt ohne Google aber net welcher Song, also macht mal wer anders ;P


----------



## dragon1 (10. August 2009)

Da schon mehr als 12 std vorbei sind:



> Er Schießt Mit Blumen Statt Granaten
> Er Trifft Jeden, Auch Die Harten
> Anstelle Giftgas Gibt Es Rosenduft
> Schwängert Mit Weihrauch Dich Verschmutzte Luft


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2009)

friedenspanzer \o/

there are so many things
i hold beyond their reach
the doom you promised me
may come, i'm not afraid


----------



## Prättcha (13. August 2009)

_"Heaven shall burn"_ mit _"Counterweight"_ 

Metal pur, irgendwie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so, ich bin dran:



> Well, i've never seen us act like this.
> Our only hope is the mind of kids.
> And thei'll show us a thing or two.
> Our only weapons are the guns of youth,
> It's only time before they tighten the noose


----------



## PhAm0 (16. August 2009)

Das dürfte Billy Talent  mit Red Flag sein.

So als nächstes nehmen wir mal das:

Herr Sinklar drog over salten hav,
Til Norge hans kurs monne stande,
Blant Gudbrands klipper han fant sin grav,
Der vanked så blodig en pande


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2009)

Welche sprache ist das? Hört sich wie altschwedisch an


----------



## PewPew_oO (17. August 2009)

Týr - Sinklars Visa

Das ist Bokmal so viel ich weiss =) (Etwas älteres Norwegisch)


----------------------------------------------------
Düster die Zeiten, geknechtet das Land, 
Zu dienen und fügen die Menschen gebannt.
Kein Vogel, kein Lachen I'm Flur widerhallt, 
Die Tage so düster, die Nächte so kalt.
-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2009)

_Da es schon fast 3 wochen hier steht ohne Thead antwort8auflösung mach ich ma weiter




			Near a tree by a river there's a hole in the ground.
Where an old man of iron goes around and around.
And his mind is a beacon in the veil of the night.
For a strange kind of fashion there's a wrong and a right
But he'll never never fight over you.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## Tokenlord (5. September 2009)

The Riddle oder?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nothing ever stops all these thoughts and the pain attached to them
Sometimes I wonder why this is happening
It's like nothing I can do would distract me when
I think of how I shot myself in the back again
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tokenlord (6. September 2009)

Weiss es keiner oder liest das keiner?


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2009)

Ich kenns nicht


----------



## Tokenlord (6. September 2009)

Dann gebe ich einfach mal einen großen Tipp:

Linkin Park


----------



## SicVenom (6. September 2009)

maan ich wollte grad auflösen xD
Linkin Park - Figure.09

edit: 
We're the heart for the heartless,
the thoughts for the thoughtless,
the lies for the honest,
we're the Gods of the Godless!


----------



## Tokenlord (6. September 2009)

Kommt mir bekannt vor... Aber es will mir nicht einfallen.


----------



## SicVenom (8. September 2009)

dann geb ich mal einen tipp:
es sind 6 maskenträger die nichts mit slipknot zu tun haben


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

hollywood undead oder wie diese slipknot faggots heißen?(nicht ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## SicVenom (10. September 2009)

jo hollywood undead ist richtig^^


----------



## Trinithi (13. September 2009)

Argatosch schrieb:


> So gehts:
> Anhand von mindestens(!) 4 aufeinanderfolgenden Zeilen eines Liedtextes selbiges erraten (wen möglich mit Künstler). Wenns richtig war einfach die nächste Textstelle posten und auf beantwortung hoffen. Wenns nicht geraten wird können bis zu 3 Tipps gegeben werden, danach wirds aufgelöst oder man geht zum nächsten über. Und damit hier kein allzulanger Leerlauf ensteht darf ein Rätsel maximal 12 Stunden unbeantwortet bleiben, dann kommts nächste.
> 
> Viel Vergnügen.



Der Lachmann mag nicht mehr?
Ist ja schon ein paar Tage her.



Comes the morning
When I can feel
That there's nothing left to be concealed
Moving on a scene surreal
No, my heart will never
Will never be far from here

Sure as I am breathing
Sure as I'm sad
I'll keep this wisdom in my flesh
I leave here believing more than I had
And there's a reason I'll be
A reason I'll be back 

Tip: Soundtrack (ich wüsste nicht, in welches Genre ich den Song stecken sollte^^)


----------



## Rexo (13. September 2009)

_Bin mir nich sicher  Eddie Vedder - No Ceiling 


musste nich so schwer sein 



			Wenn sich der Himmel am Tage verdunkelt,
die letzten Vögel zum Horizont fliegen,
wenn Stürme und Flutkatastrophen
wütend über das Land hinweg ziehen,
naht der Erden Rache wie Feuer und Glut.
Luft wird zu Asche und Wasser zu Blut.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## Trinithi (13. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bin mir nich sicher  Eddie Vedder - No Ceiling
> 
> 
> musste nich so schwer sein
> _




Doch ist richtig XD


----------



## Rexo (14. September 2009)

_um 20:15 kommt die Lösung  :/


Tipp: Die Band benutz fur manche songs deutsche star synchronisations stimmen_


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

Ich kenn den Text irgendwo her... ich komm aber net drauf...

Edit: Ist es nicht E nomine - Deine Welt? muß mal youtube hören ^^


----------



## Rexo (14. September 2009)

_Stimmt 

E Nomine is richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die machen coole Musik ^^_


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

OK dann hab ich hier etwas schweres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> It's been nice we now get to the climax
> Your destination's unknown
> Just get out of my way
> 
> ...



Tipp 1: Es ist Metal


----------



## Vanth1 (20. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> OK dann hab ich hier etwas schweres
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Thats eindeutig die Blinden Wächter-Under The Ice 


_I'm just a singer of simple songs
I'm not a real political man
I watch CNN but I'm not sure I can tell 
you the difference in Iraq and Iran
But I know Jesus and I talk to God
And I remember this from when I was young
Faith, hope and love are some good things He gave us
And the greatest is love
_
sehr schönes und emotionales lied find ich


----------



## Rexo (20. September 2009)

_:/

Alan Jackson Where Were You ?? sagt meine Tante zumindenst ^^_


----------



## Vanth1 (20. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _:/
> 
> Alan Jackson Where Were You ?? sagt meine Tante zumindenst ^^_


Jep Alan Jackson-Where were you?(when the world stop turning)


----------



## Rexo (20. September 2009)

_Hier etwas Schwereres ^^




			J'entre au Costes boire un verre
Mais la serveuse me pompe l'air
J'ai pas la réservation
Je ressors j'ai l'air d'un con
Ça m'énerve, oui ça m'énerve
J'ai un cadeau à faire
De chez Zadig & Voltaire
Le pull où c'est marqué "Rock"
Mais y'a la rupture de stock
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


p.s Googel verboten ^^_


----------



## Vanth1 (20. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hier etwas Schwereres ^^
> 
> 
> 
> p.s Googel verboten ^^_


helmut fritz?
nur das lied kenn ich nicht bei namen


----------



## chopi (18. Oktober 2009)

Wir nehmen einfach an,dass er recht hat,der Thread ist eh auf Seite 2,das ist automatisch FFA *g*

_"Ich steh den ganzen Tag am Gartenzaun, 
wackel lustig mit den Augenbrauen. 
Dabei tu ich so als würd ich Erdbeeren pflücken, 
aber ich guck heimlich Fraun."_


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_Bedauere Manchmal da sich dne Song uberhaupt kenne xD 


Helge Schneider mit Gartenzaun


Hie rmeiner 

Crack's healing up
Future soul forgive this mess
You waste twenty years
And wind up alone, demented_


----------



## Karzaak (19. Oktober 2009)

Muse - fury (nice one)






With your feet in the air
and your head on the ground

Try this trick - and spin it
yeah

Your head will collapse
But there's nothing in it

And you'll ask yourself
.....

na? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




-----
eigentlich ganz leicht - aber kleiner Tipp: unter anderem Outromusic in nem echt geilen Film (bombastische Szene)


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Live hat der song aber mehr drauf ^^_


----------



## Tade (21. Oktober 2009)

The Pixies - Where is my mind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dieses Lied hat mir schon gefühlte 100 mal das Leben gerettet, ich liebe es!!!



> Ein Feindbild ist schnell gemalt.
> Und die Wut führt deine Hand,
> Doch das Bild ist ein Portrait.
> Und du hast dich noch nicht erkannt!
> ...


----------



## Rexo (17. November 2009)

_


Tade schrieb:



			The Pixies - Where is my mind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dieses Lied hat mir schon gefühlte 100 mal das Leben gerettet, ich liebe es!!!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Da Keine Lösung auftaucht und das Thread sonst ausstirbt 



Hier meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Der liebe Gott hat ganz bestimmt mit dir Erbarmen,
denn es steht geschrieben: "Selig sind die geistig Armen!".
Doch manchmal frage ich mich: Wer soll dafür haften?
Kann der Himmel denn so viele Selige verkraften?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. November 2009)

du doof von den wise guys....
ich hasse dieses lied >_< 


Im the devil, i love metal! 
Check this riff it's fucking tasty. 
i'm the devil i can do what i want, 
whatever i got i'm gonna flaunt, 
there's never been a rock off that i've ever lost 
i cant wait to take Kage back to hell 
i'm gonna fill him with my hot demon gel 
i'll make him squeal like my scarlet pimpernel

dürfte ganz einfach sein ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. November 2009)

das is echt nicht schwer

Tenacious D - Beelzeboss

hier mein teil:

Ja, Sie erlauben
Dass ich brilliere
An mich glaube
Und Poeten zitiere

Ich schreibe dunkle Verse
Schwarze Ergüsse
Ja, ich schreibe
Weil ich sonst sterben müsste


----------



## Assari (17. November 2009)

Der W - zwo drei ??

Hier miens: 

SEHR schwer ;P


```
Learn from my mistake 
Leave what others take 
Speak when spoken to 
And do what others do 
Silence always wins 
So silence everything

  It will be all right  
In the morning light 
Just silence everything
```


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. November 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> Der W - zwo drei ??
> 
> Hier miens:
> 
> ...



naja komplett richtig wär Der W - Der W Zwo Drei aber ich lass das mal durchgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dein text sagt mir was auch wenn ichs noch nicht zuordnen kann^^


----------



## Tade (27. November 2009)

*A-Ha - Foot of the mountain *



> Nothing, just nothing,
> Nothing will wipe this heart out
> And no one, just no one, no one will break this frontline
> We are, we are, we are the final ones
> We are, we are the, we are the final resistance


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

HSB endzeit
wenn ich mich nicht irre^^


Unholy inversion of hope twisting the faith of the meek into hate, driven insane by the dark one. To bring forth the foul biddings, he speaks. The undead are among us, at dawn they shrink back to their silken beds. They dance by night and drink the blood of a child's broken neck.


----------



## Tade (28. November 2009)

The Black Dahlia Murder - What A Horrible Night To Have A Curse



> Spent some quality time with the demon of mine
> He said "I like the way you struggle but you know I'm here to win"
> Spent some quality time with my borrowed smile
> The gleam is replaced, rip me open and erase me


----------



## Rexo (28. November 2009)

_In Flames-Square Nothing




			Ces soirées la!
Avant meme qu'elles aies commenc&#1081;es
On est deja dans l'ambience et...
A peine entre sur la piste
On lance le dernier pas
Avec beacoup plus de style
Que Travolta
Par contre soufflé dans la foule on par en r'connaissance
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Mein Absoluter Lieblings Song aus meiner Kindheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. November 2009)

mit dieser "Musik" wurden wir regelmäßig im Französischunterricht gequält
wie ich diese "Sprache" hasse-.-
Yannick - Ces Soirees La

Ich sitz' schon seit drei Stunden hier
drei Stunden sind gleich 20 Bier
die Pisse steht mir bis zum Hals
doch heut sauf ich für Vier


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2009)

_Ich Hasse dich xD _


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2009)

heute trinken wir richtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im dunklen Todesstreifen hast du die Liebe genoßen
und durch rosarota Wolken auf die Engel geschossen.
Doch das Leben geht weiter und du hast schlecht gezielt,
und für wen hast du dir deine Finger blutig gespielt?
Die falschen Bücher im Schrank, du bist studiert und frustriert,
bis zum Grunde deines Glases völlig emanzipiert.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

nach langem überlegen und der freundlichen hilfe eines freundes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ich zu dem schluss gekommen das es sich um das lied 
boxhamsters - beende deine jugend handelt


He sees himself as the saviour of the world 
His will is strong and he's feeling good 
I’ve known him since the first taste of beer 
I will meet him many times in a year


----------



## Tade (29. November 2009)

Korpiklaani - Happy Little Boozer



> You land as lightly as the new snow, cinematic
> Onto the melting boy, and melt away
> You light as gently, you're so cinematic
> Bathed in your radiance, I melt
> ...


----------

